# Der jüngste WoW spieler der euch unterkam?



## Aschingrai (16. März 2008)

Haiho,

mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.

Also bei mir ists meine Schwester, die ist 12. Find ich schon sehr jung, aber was will man machen. 
Posts PLZ und KEINE KIDDIE FLAMES! 

Bitte... : )


----------



## Deadchieff (16. März 2008)

Hi!

Also ich hab eigendlich noch nix jüngeres als 13 gefunden..glaub ich^^ (nach 2,5 jahren wow kann man das mal vergessn^^). ich find eigendlich jünger muss nich unbedingt sein..(selber 16)


----------



## LMay (16. März 2008)

Auf Rexxar erzählte mal jemand, sein 8jähriger Bruder würde spielen....allerdings nicht intensiv, sondern nur Mobse verdreschen^^


----------



## Geibscher (16. März 2008)

Hab im Bw mal den schlechtesten Tank der Welt getroffen und gefragt wie alt er ist. Joa als er 8 sagte war mir alles klar...

Frag mich nur wie die es schaffen so weit zu kommen? oO


----------



## Sin (16. März 2008)

Deadchieff schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also ich hab eigendlich noch nix jüngeres als 13 gefunden..glaub ich^^ (nach 2,5 jahren wow kann man das mal vergessn^^). ich find eigendlich jünger muss nich unbedingt sein..(selber 16)



Damals mit nem 11 Jährigem Hexer in einer Instanz gewesen... war extrem schwer sich zu Konzentrieren wenn der in TS geredet hat. Aber ansonsten war er ein recht netter Kerl.


----------



## bny' (16. März 2008)

Persönlich kenne ich niemanden unter 18.
Ansonsten frage ich niemanden im Spiel nachm Alter. Bei den meistens merkt mans eh und kanns sofort einschätzen.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.


----------



## hawai (16. März 2008)

Deadchieff schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also ich hab eigendlich noch nix jüngeres als 13 gefunden..glaub ich^^ (nach 2,5 jahren wow kann man das mal vergessn^^). ich find eigendlich jünger muss nich unbedingt sein..(selber 16)


ich bin 13^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (16. März 2008)

vor ner weile mal n magier ... der war 10... . fragt bitte nicht wie er es geschafft hat auf 70 zu kommen.. er kannt nämlich nur eine taste <.< Pyroblast 

Greez
Zwiebel


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2008)

Ich hab mal meinen kleinen Cousin spielen lassen (damals acht). Der Jüngste Spieler den ich kenne der wirklich selbst spielt ist der Sohn von einem Gildenmitglied, der ist 11 Jahre jung.


----------



## Azerak (16. März 2008)

Kann mich den oben nur anschließen, die jüngste Person war 8 Jahre alt...
Mit in der Gilde seine Mutter. Er konnte das spiel echt gut und war auch voll nett :-)


----------



## hawai (16. März 2008)

von meinem nachbarn der bruder ist 8 und spielt aber nich gerade gut, sein main heißt waldsau


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@geibscher  mit 8 jahren is man im 2. oder 3. schuljahr un ma kann scon relativ flüssig lesen. ich habe mit 5 jahren anf´gefangen zu zocken. ich hab age of empires 2 gespielt von 5 bis 8 jahren jeden tag.


----------



## Locaros (16. März 2008)

Auf Gilneas AllySeite soll nen 9jähriger Schweizer unterwegs sein. 
Hat letztens einer im Kara-Raid erzählt, dasser mit ihm in ner Hero-Ini war. Der kleine hat zu jedem Boss dessen Fähigkeiten und die beste Taktik gewusst, wie der zu killen wäre. Und auch über die Char-Klassen wußte der so einiges, .. Technikenmäßig


----------



## buddabrot (16. März 2008)

den jüngsten den ich getroffen hab ist ein kumpel von mir der ist 15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> @geibscher  mit 8 jahren is man im 2. oder 3. schuljahr un ma kann scon relativ flüssig lesen. ich habe mit 5 jahren anf´gefangen zu zocken. ich hab age of empires 2 gespielt von 5 bis 8 jahren jeden tag.



bist ja auch ein überdurchschnittlich intelligentes kind wenn ich mir deinen blog so anschaue. mein cousin is 14 und wahrscheinlich weniger gebildet als du. Bsp: Hat Stronghold, aber beschwert sich immer wie schwer es ist ^^


----------



## Rized (16. März 2008)

Ich hatte einen typen in der gilde, der ist schon vater. der hat immer mit seiner 4 Jahre alten Tochter gezockt.

Halt aufm Schoß.

BTW hatte sie nen Tauren Jäger, der heißt Krieger xD


----------



## schmiedemeister (16. März 2008)

wen Interessiert das?? 
Dümmster Thread der mir in Buffed untergekommen ist.
und zum Topic:13


----------



## Geibscher (16. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> wen Interessiert das??
> Dümmster Thread der mir in Buffed untergekommen ist.
> und zum Topic:13



oh mann wieder son nasenbär, der JEDEN thread als sinnlos sieht.

geh kacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.


----------



## Geibscher (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.



hoffe dass du ally spielst und er auf die hordler haut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulterior (16. März 2008)

Der Bruder (8) von meinem Freund spielt ab und zu mal ein bisschen aber dann schlägt er nur ein paar Mobs und farmt Repkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthurossos (16. März 2008)

Sind nach bc mal in mc gewesen. Hatten dort einen 5 Jährigen dabei der nen Schammie gezokkt hat. Babysprachen im ts und babydmg im dmg meter^^


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@geibscher genau so ist es.


----------



## 0wned159 (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.



haha wie geil^^ ich bin 13 hab mit WoW vor ca. 1,5 monaten angefangen^^



> es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.



ich hab mit 8 jahren cs 1.5 gezoggt O.o hat einfach zu viel fun gemacht später bin ich dann auf cs 1.6 umgestiegen.. bzw. musste weil es fast keine 1.5 serevr mehr gab und 1.6 war besser^^ aber das hat hier nichts mit dem thread zu tun^^

ich wollte wow eigentlich schon mit 10 anfangen, durfte aber wvon meinem eltern aus nicht^^



> Hab im Bw mal den schlechtesten Tank der Welt getroffen und gefragt wie alt er ist. Joa als er 8 sagte war mir alles klar...
> 
> Frag mich nur wie die es schaffen so weit zu kommen? oO



warum nicht? es gibt bestimmt einen 10-13 jährigen der entweder T6 full hat oder S3. das hat mit ja.. können zu tun^^ außerdem haben "minderjährige" (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mehr zeit zum spielen wenn man es so sieht. die meisten spieler sind ja 16+ und die sind entweder gymnasium, abschluss oder studieren/sind grad in der ausbildung. außerdem haben wir auch in den ferien zeit wo die meisten arbeiten müssen da schafft man das schon


----------



## Kellner38 (16. März 2008)

den jünsgten den ich kenn bin ich^^ ich bin 15 aber weiss genau so alles was man über wow wissn muss

frage wieso soll einer der 11 is es nicht schaffen auf 70 zu kommen und zu raiden? lol

naja wenn ich so spiele und mich fragen wie alt ich bin sag ich was denkst du dann sagen sie ja von stimme im her 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder so aber vom spielerischen können bist du 20^^


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

genau wegen den ferien bin ich auch den ganzen tag in den buffed foren


----------



## Tan (16. März 2008)

also bei irgendso nem kara raid hat unser 2. raidleader mal seine sohn und seine tochter tanken lassen.. diese mobs da vor dem theater event. ich lag vor lachen auf boden, als die kleinen im ts gesprochen ham. 3 & 5 waren sie, glaub ich.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@kellner  warum sollen kinde3r bzw. jugendliche schlechter zocken könen. ich mein en 5jähriger da stimmts ja. aba sons. meine letern un so sagen im mer was die kinder heute schon alles mim computer können.


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

Also ich hab mit 11 Jahren mit WoW angefangen (bin jetzt 13).

Habe mit 5 Jahren angefangen zu zocken, mit 6 ersten eigenen PC, mit 7 Jahren AoE I und II (Age of Empires)
und mit 10 WC3.


----------



## 7Olorin7 (16. März 2008)

Der jüngste den ich getroffen hab war 10, der hat seinen hexer ganz ordentlich gespielt.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.



^^ süß

und der jüngste war ein 11jähriger spieler naja über seine spielweise kann ich nix sagen weil ich nur kurz mit ihm zusammen gezockt hab


----------



## Nevad (16. März 2008)

Der Bruder vom Kumpel von mir spielt manchmal mit,das erste mal war er glaube ich 6.


----------



## Beowulf123 (16. März 2008)

Also das jüngste was ich erlebt habe war, der Bruder von einem Freund.
Der ist 10...
Aber das lustigste: Er hatte full T5 was ich schon sehr erstaunlich fand...


----------



## killburn (16. März 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...



Mein Bruder auch 12 Jahre alt ^^


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

man muss den nachwuchs halt früh an den pc un die spiele ranführen


ich will das mein bruder ma e-sport-profi wird. ich kann das schon nich mehr. da muss man von anfang an gefördert werden.


----------



## Cerboz (16. März 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Der Bruder vom Kumpel von mir spielt manchmal mit,das erste mal war er glaube ich 6.



Ditto, nur is der von meinem 9 einhalb.


----------



## ink0gnito (16. März 2008)

Mein bro hat mit 9 richtig angefangen wow zu spielen, k was heisst richtig, an meinem pc wenn ich mal nicht da war, seit dem er 10 ist und eigenen pc hat spielt er ''intensiv'' nun isser 11 <:


----------



## Darx (16. März 2008)

Naja also ich habe hmm damals mit dem spielen angefangen als ich 5 war.
Mein Bruder war damals 15 und über den konnte ich eigentlich immer ganz gut an spiele kommen.
Aber ich denke, in WoW gibt es bestimmt den ein oder anderen jüngeren Spieler, der z.B. die Accounts von den Eltern oder den Geschwistern ab und zu mal nutzt.

Im High Level Bereich wird man sie aber bestimmt kaum eintreffen ;-)
ich denke die meisten jüngeren Spieler im Internet zocken sowieso CS:S


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

> Da müssen die Eltern aber ganzschön versagen. Mein Kind hat mit 6 oder 8 sicherlich nichts vorm PC/TV verloren.



Beleidigst du meine Eltern, oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, im Ernst:
Meine Eltern sind gute Eltern, was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob ich draußen den ganzen Tag Fußball spiele oder halt mitm Freund an der Xbox oder n ordentliches Spiel am PC spiel?

Außerdem muss man die Kinder heute früh an den PC heranführen, dafür bin ich meinen Eltern wirklich dankbar!


----------



## smutje (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> man muss den nachwuchs halt früh an den pc un die spiele ranführen
> ich will das mein bruder ma e-sport-profi wird. ich kann das schon nich mehr. da muss man von anfang an gefördert werden.



ach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du sch*** - ich fürchte Du meinst das Ernst: hoffentlich sehen Eure Eltern das anders!


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@d3l1ght   man kann als ind aba auch nich den ganzen tag nur vorm pc sitzen. sport is in der entwicklung auch wichtig. kinder brauchen von allem ein bisschen für die ideale entwicklung.


----------



## Muradin2 (16. März 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...




Der jüngste, den ich bisher traf war stolze 8 Jahre alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (16. März 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob ich draußen den ganzen Tag Fußball spiele oder halt mitm Freund an der Xbox oder n ordentliches Spiel am PC spiel?




das macht einen RIESEN Unterschied, weil Sport zB Deine körperliche Entwicklung fördert etc pp. - das sollte Dir aber eigentlich klar sein oder?


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

> @d3l1ght man kann als ind aba auch nich den ganzen tag nur vorm pc sitzen. sport is in der entwicklung auch wichtig. kinder brauchen von allem ein bisschen für die ideale entwicklung.



klar, ein mindestmaß von allem ist auf jeden Fall nötig, aber letztendlich bleibt doch immer ne ganze Menge Freizeit übrig und da sollte ein Kind doch auch ruhig mal zocken können.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

genau auch mal zocken aba nich den ganzen tag


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. März 2008)

mein bruder hat mit 8 angefangen^^ naja hat auch dementsprechend gezockt xDD
jetzt ist er 10 (kurz vor 11) und spielt kaum besser xDD


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

> das macht einen RIESEN Unterschied, weil Sport zB Deine körperliche Entwicklung fördert etc pp. - das sollte Dir aber eigentlich klar sein oder?



Ich rede von FREIZEIT, das ist das, was einem FREI zur Verfügung steht.

Aber am PC sitzen fördert letztendlich ja auch dein technisches Verständnis, was in der heutigen Zeit auch nicht zu vernachlässigen sein sollte.


----------



## Atinuviell (16. März 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Beleidigst du meine Eltern, oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also mein sohn ist 8 und bevor ich den vor nen rechner vergammeln lasse geh ich mit ihm raus spielen oder er geht allein...er hat zwar auf mein account auch nen char, aber den spielt er vielleicht 2-3 mal im monat...sicher sollten eltern ihre kinder nicht vor der technik sperren, aber sinnvoll bitte

und der unterschied zwischen fussball und pc? wenn du den nicht kennst dann tut es mir wirklich leid


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

das wird hier eher zu einer pädagogischn diskusion


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

[/quote]und der unterschied zwischen fussball und pc? wenn du den nicht kennst dann tut es mir wirklich leid[/quote]

/enrage on 
Was ist mit euch allen blos los?
/enrage off

Ich bin:

1. nicht fett
2. gesund
3. zocke ich fast den ganzen Tag und dass schon seit ewigkeiten
    (klar geh ich auch mal raus, und mach auch ein wenig Leichtathletik, bin          aber halt nicht sooooo der sportliche typ, bzw. mach es nicht sooooo gerne)


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

aba ich nuss auch sagen fussball is auch blöd   am besten man fährt mit seinem kind fahrrad    (is mir grad so in den sinn gekommen)


----------



## Redtim (16. März 2008)

hab einmal ein 8jährigen getroffen so kurz nach beginn BC bis 1monat danach^^
da hab erstmal geguckt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

[/quote]das wird hier eher zu einer pädagogischn diskusion[/quote]

Stimmt, wir sind vom thema abgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (16. März 2008)

öhhhmmm den ich kenne ist der kleine bruder von mein kumpel der hat einen twink auf seinen Acc er hat seinen PvP twink auf 19 gespielt wen mein kumpel weg war und so ^^ und er darf mit dem schurken sogar in WS ^^


----------



## Karanidar (16. März 2008)

mein patenkind hat n lvl 14 hexer auf meinem account und spielt ab und an mal, wenn er hier ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

> aba ich nuss auch sagen fussball is auch blöd am besten man fährt mit seinem kind fahrrad (is mir grad so in den sinn gekommen)



stimmt, fußball war n blödes beispiel


So, geh jetzt mal afk ^^


----------



## Andanwehn (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.



Also ich bin 12 unD spielE WoW. ICH habE Freunde die HABEN mit 11 angefangen. Meine Schwester isT 10 unD hat maL eInEN Gästeaccount gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Klar was ich sagen will oder? @Mendiger: Geht nicht gegen dich im speziellen, aber du bist beispielhaft.


----------



## Seryma (16. März 2008)

die meisten die unter 12 jahre sind, nehm ich net ernst, weil ich da schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hab...

bin mit nem 10 jährigen und nem 16 jährigen damals (alle lvl 14) in die höhlen des wehklagens gegangen... 


wir sind gewiped und der kleine war so deprimiert, der hat geheult (kann man sich bildlich vorstellen), hat uns beschimpft und beleidigt und uns nem gm gemeldet, und geschrieben wir sind noobs.... =/

wir fanden das saukomisch xDDDD

trotzdem... ich will sowas nichmehr haben, ich bin zwar auch erst 14 jahre alt, aber sowas =/

naja, erstes pc spiel mit 4 jahren war Whinni the Puh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danach Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot.... xDDDD


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

aber 6jährige sollten auch egen der gewalt nich zocken


----------



## cass (16. März 2008)

Mein Neffe ist grad 3 geworden. Er sitzt als mal n paar Minuten auf meinem Schoß und weiß genau, dass er immer nur die Space-Taste drücken darf, um sie springen zu lassen. 
Er kennt meine unterschiedlichen Chars und die zugehörigen Reittiere und verlangt nach denen. Z.B. weiß er, dass meine Taurendruidin das "'Nashorn"(Kodo) hat und sich in nen Bären oder "Löwen" verwandelt, der Troll hat den Dino, die Hexe das Pferd etc. 

Einmal musst ich ihn kurz nehmen, als ich gerade in einer Instanz war. Da durfte er dann nix drücken. 
Er hat dann gefragt, warum die Leute da alle so rumliegen ... ich hab dann erzählt "Die sind müde. Die schlafen nur."
Seit dem sage ich Instanzen ab, wenn ich weiß er kommt zu Besuch, damit ich dann schnell offline gehen kann. 

Ich finde es unverantwortlich, virtuelle Welten auf zu junge Kinder loszulassen, in denen sie dann virtuelle Monster (oft Humanoide) töten.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@ arawehn (oder so) das is faulheit

@ cass mein bruder soll auch immer nur space drücken, aba wenns zu brutal wird dann hol ich ihn weg


----------



## Ceilyn (16. März 2008)

von meinem ex chef weiss ich das seine beiden toechter bissi spielen.. 
aber net wirklich ernsthaft... halt umher laufen und bissi was toeten.. 
die eine war damals 4 und die andere 6 jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (16. März 2008)

Ich frage ja nie nach dem Alter aber ingame, die jüngsten Spieler die ich getroffen habe schätze ich so 8-12 Jahre.


----------



## Imon (16. März 2008)

Mich hat mal ein 9jähriger Ork-Krieger tapfer durchs Brachland begleitet, weil das so gefährlich ist. Er wollte meinen Stufe 1 Tauren unbedingt beschützen. Zum Schluss hat er mir noch sein ganzes Gold geschenkt, damit ich auch was habe. Die Begegnung ist zwar schon etwas her, mir aber doch sehr positiv in Erinnerung geblieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe ihm übrigens später, als ich genug Gold zusammen hatte, sein Gold mit großzügigen Zinseszinsen zurückgeschickt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

> Ich finde es unverantwortlich, virtuelle Welten auf zu junge Kinder loszulassen, in denen sie dann virtuelle Monster (oft Humanoide) töten.



Das kommt ganz individuell auf die einzelne Person an, schließlich kann ein Kind mit 10 Jahren durchaus geistig sehr reif sein.
Aber manchen Kindern sollte man sowas nicht zumuten, das stimmt.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

dieses thema sollte mal im buffedcast angesprochen werden


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

> dieses thema sollte mal im buffedcast angesprochen werden



könnte man durchaus machen, ja ^^


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> dieses thema sollte mal im buffedcast angesprochen werden



Also Ich bin 13 Jahre alt (heut geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und habe mit dem Spiel angefangen seit Ich 9 Jahre war und bin zurzeit einer der besten Spieler auf meinem Server in der Arena, als Krieger und Discpriest und bin seit 2 Jahren auf einem RP Server.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

du bis mit wow aufgewachsen


----------



## Screen (16. März 2008)

Einer aus meiner alten Gilde hat ein Sohn, 7 Jahre alt, der spielt auch.
Aber nur PvP und er darf nur spielen wenn er gute Noten mitnachhause bringt (finde ich eigentlich keine doofe idee)


----------



## Xarod (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.


omfg das ist wirklich traurig, ein 2 jähriger der schon WoW erkennt...

Ich hab auch mal nen 8 jährigen getroffen und ich muss ehrlich sagen 8 und 9 jährige find ich netter und besser als die ganzen 11-14 jährigen.


----------



## Jandalf34 (16. März 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> und der unterschied zwischen fussball und pc? wenn du den nicht kennst dann tut es mir wirklich leid
> 
> /enrage on
> Was ist mit euch allen blos los?
> ...



jetzt hör mal - ich weiß net wie alt du bist, aber wenn du schon als kleines kind - ich sag jetzt mal bis 10 jahre - schon extrem viel pc und tv konsum hattest, musst du jetzt echt ganz schön degeneriert sein. Wenn du jetzt sagst, du asht mit 10 angefangen und dann irgendwann ziemlich viel - ok! Aber als Kind musst du vernünftige Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten haben und das geht vorm gar nicht


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> omfg das ist wirklich traurig, ein 2 jähriger der schon WoW erkennt...
> 
> Ich hab auch mal nen 8 jährigen getroffen und ich muss ehrlich sagen *8 und 9 jährige find ich netter und besser las die gazen 11, 12, 13 und 14 jährigen.*



Dann kennst du mich noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@xarod sin ja auch netter


----------



## JanetD (16. März 2008)

Naja die jüngste "Spielerin" die mir bisher untergekommen is, ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt....... sie findets halt lustig auf dem Schoß ihrer Mutter zu sitzen und die Leertaste zu betätigen weil ihr das springen des Chars so gefällt ^^


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

> jetzt hör mal - ich weiß net wie alt du bist, aber wenn du schon als kleines kind - ich sag jetzt mal bis 10 jahre - schon extrem viel pc und tv konsum hattest, musst du jetzt echt ganz schön degeneriert sein. Wenn du jetzt sagst, du asht mit 10 angefangen und dann irgendwann ziemlich viel - ok! Aber als Kind musst du vernünftige Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten haben und das geht vorm gar nicht



Degeneriert???

Jetz hörmal: 

Ich hab nen IQ von 131
hab gute Noten (zumindest in den interessanten Fächern)
Mache Graphikbearbeitung
Habe gute Freunde (im RL)
Und habe wahrscheinlich mehr drauf als du, also schmeiss nicht wild mit Schimpfwörtern um dich herum!

Edith sagt: Bevor das hier noch so weiter geht geh ich besser off, bye


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

das wurde ja schon mehrmals gesagt auf sowas stehen babys


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. März 2008)

In meiner Gilde gibt es einen 9jährigen Spieler, der einen lvl 55ger Jäger spielt. Scheint ihm auf jeden Fall Spaß zu machen, auch wenn ich finde, dass bis 9 Uhr Abends spielen dürfen für ihn etwas zu lange ist.

*@Die Leute über mir
Habt euch lieb. Sonst werde ich böse.*


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

ich darf auch bis 9 zocken


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.


*grinsen*
mein bruder(2)schiesst mit seiner imba spielzeugpistole immer die boesen mobs ab


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@dragon  mein bruder(2) hat auch ne mp5 erbsenpistole mit der schießt er mich immer ab der kann die auch laden


----------



## Kellner38 (16. März 2008)

@ mendiger ich bin ja gerade dagegen mit meinem post hab ich gemeint das ein 10 jähriger genauso wow zockn und erfolgreich raiden kann


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2008)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> @ mendiger ich bin ja gerade dagegen mit meinem post hab ich gemeint das ein 10 jähriger genauso wow zockn und erfolgreich raiden kann



Naja, habe mit 9 Jahre WoW angefangen und spiele es bis jetzt und habe noch nie erfolgreich an einem Raid teilgenommen, weil Ich nicht so lang spielen kann wie die andren, also bis 23:00 oda so. Deswegen bin Ich halt jetzt ein sehr guter PvP/Arena Spieler.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@kellner is ja auch egal das war vor ner halben stunde wir diskutieren gerade drüber ob kleinkinder schon softairs haben dürfen


----------



## Devilyn (16. März 2008)

jüngste? kein plan war so 12 glaube^^

naja hab die im ts gehört und sofort gekickt....................offi rechte ftw^^

ansonsten bei mir alles a18^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (16. März 2008)

nen 7 jährigen tank in, und jetzt kommts, der Dampfkammer als Tank gehabt.

Bei den ersten mobs 3mal gewiped^^


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> jüngste? kein plan war so 12 glaube^^
> 
> naja hab die im ts gehört und sofort gekickt....................offi rechte ftw^^
> 
> ansonsten bei mir alles a18^^



... meint er, das 12 oder 13 Jährige kein Plan vom Spiel haben. Ich rechne mit dir, das Ich im Spiel mehr Erfahrung hab, als du.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

ich kenn viele 13jährige die 70er haben ja
bin ja selber ers 12


----------



## Killerr (16. März 2008)

Also ein freund von mir dem seine kleine schwester spielst auch ein bisschen WoW (die ist 6 jahre alt) und checkt das spiel überhaupt nicht zum glück is der char denn sie spielt größtenteils von ihrem vater gelevelt worden und wird auch am meisten von diesem gespeilt

selber bin ich 15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellner38 (16. März 2008)

naja irgendiwe lustig iss es schon was manhe sagen das kinder schon mit 5 dies und das spielen 

bin generell dagegn zocke selber ziemlich oft aber wenn mich n freund anruft und sagt ey alter gehn wa fußballspielen ins kino oder sonst was dann sag ich na klar bis gleich

will net so enden wie mein freund der auch begeisterter wow-spiler ist wenn ich den anrufe fragt er mich immer ne halbe stunde aus was machen wir das wetter is ja net so schön bin grade ini usw.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@kellner  bei deinem freund da gehts zu weit    leute es sin nur pixel


(nich gegen dich gedacht kellner)


----------



## Kellner38 (16. März 2008)

jo aber manchmal kann ich ihn ja doch überredn dann hat er auch seinen spass

auch wenn er beim CoD4 spielen immer loost^^


----------



## Darkrex (16. März 2008)

Echt Witzig was man hier alles für geschichten hört.

Also ich glaube die jüngsten waren auch so zwischen 10-12.
Was eig. nicht gleich heissen muss das die nichts drauf haben nur meisten ist es so.
bei mir war es nicht so hab mit 13 angefangen wow zu zocken 5 min und ich konnte mit dem spiel schon einigermasen umgehn.hab dann inherhalb von 3 tagen nen hunter auf 20 gespielt.sogar mal ne zeit lang als druide in dm geheilt bekam eher lob als tadel.
mein spiel verstendniss kommt wohl daher das ich schon mit 4 angefangen habe zu zocken.so mit 6 sogar richtig schwere spiele wie resident evil tom raider und andere eig. für erwachsene titel.ich konnte sogar manchmal meinen eltern weiter helfen rätzel zu lösen und sowas.dabei kamm mein rl aber nie zu schaden. war immer den ganzen tag drausen mit freunden fußball spielen und so nur manchmal wens geregnet hat hab ich dann auchmal gezockt.kann das aber nicht jeden eltern raten.aber bei mir hats halt funktioniert.


----------



## Master of Books (16. März 2008)

Mein Bruder ist 11 Jahre und ein Hexenmeister-Gnom auf Das Konsortium!
Er ist ein beliebter RP-ler und kann sich entgegen vieler Behauptungen gepflegt und nett ausdrücken (auch beherrscht er seine Klasse)!

Gruß Bookmaster


----------



## aogmiki (16. März 2008)

Mein Sohn spielt WOW seit dem er 6 jahre alt ist (Jeager Main Char, Schurke so nebenbei). Das sind jetzt 2 Jahre her, und mit seinen 8 Jahren macht er das richtig gut. Natürlich habe ich ein Auge drauf dass er nicht zu viel und zu lange zockt, aber bisher kann ich nicht sagen, dass er irgenwie süchtig nach diesem Spiel ist. Ich denke auch, dass es bei Kindern in diesem Alter viel mehr Abwechslung gibt als bei so manchen Erwachsenen! Mein Sohn spielt wenn er Lust hat, mit mir zusammen oder mit freunden, dabei ommt es aber vor, dass er zwei Wochen gar nicht spielt, ganz normal mit seinen Freunden draussen tobt und dann halt wieder ein paar Tage und die virtuelle Welt von WOW eintaucht.
Ich persönlich mit meiner Frau natürlich denken nicht, dass Computerspiele allgemein einen schlechten Einfluss auf Kinder haben. Wir denken eher, dass Kinder denen das verwehrt wird sich den Ausgleich irgendwo anders holen. Aber das ist unsere Meinung. 
aogmiki
FeralDruide aus Leidenschaft
aogmike der kleine Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Seeress (16. März 2008)

Der kleine Bruder von meinem Gildenleiter ist 8 oder 9 und spielt nen 70ger Schurken.

Ein sehr netter Junge, der seinen Char zu beherrschen weiss und keinen einzigen Aspekte der "kiddie"-Vorurteile bestaetigt...


----------



## MAczwerg (16. März 2008)

im bollwerk einen 9 jährigen dudu getroffen.........


----------



## Dunham (16. März 2008)

also ich weiß von nem kleinen bruder von nem kumpel, der für meinen kumpel abundzu mal nen farmbot spielt.^^
ich selber hab mit 12 angefangen zu zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (16. März 2008)

Ich selbst bin in MMOGS unterwegs seit ich 9 bin und hab mit 11 WoW angefangen.


----------



## Tja (16. März 2008)

11jähriger Heiler, nach 5 Minuten aus der Gruppe gekickt. Hörte weder auf Anweisungen, Taktik oder sonstiges -->unbrauchbar.


----------



## Legends (16. März 2008)

unter 15 kenn ich niemanden


----------



## Raorkon (16. März 2008)

Auf unserem Privat hat damals ein 9 Jähriger aktiv gezoggt


----------



## Babble (16. März 2008)

MIt meiner Jägerin in ner Instanz in der Alten Welt gewesen. Hatten nen Schami dabei. Im TS eine sehr quitschige Stimme und er fragte wie alt wir sind. Er sagte er ist 12.Alle in der Gruppe das alter gesagt 19,25,28 ich 35. Von da an hat er mich nur noch Papi genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Muss aber sagen er hat gut gespielt.


----------



## Kraljin (16. März 2008)

also ich kenn einen in der gilde, der is vater und sein sohn is 5jahre alt und zockt WoW, das lustige sein vater muss ihm immer die q texte vorlesen da er ned lesen kann. er hat mir auch erzählt das er sich schon auf die schule freut um lesen zu lernen damit er keine hilfe mehr in seinem papi braucht


----------



## killahunter (16. März 2008)

den jüngsten den ich mal getroffen habe war ein 7 jähriger jäger.. waren mit ihm hdw sicher 123789743256 gewipet xD
naja denke aber auch das junge kinder lernfähiger sind xD ein guter freund von mir is zum beispiel 45 und weiss immer noch ned was bedarf und gier ist..(sein pech) finde das noch recht lustig^^ wenn ich mit ihm in der grp in ne ini gehe mache ich plündermeister an^^
selber bin ich 14 und habe mit 13 angefangen zu zocken.. habe bisher auch nur lob in raid geerntet^^

MfG

adârzar
vek'lor
horde


----------



## killahunter (16. März 2008)

sry xD meine natürlich er ist 17 und ist level 45  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (16. März 2008)

hm, wenn ich meine Tochter auffem Schoß habe und die zwischendurch mal auf die Tasten haut...zählt das dann als WoW spielen?

Wenn ja lautet die Antwort 8 Monate xD

Wenn nicht ist der jüngste spieler den ich kenne wohl ein Hexer aus meiner Gilde, der auch mit 25er bei uns raidet...macht seine sache gut, weiß aber nicht genau wie alt der ist, 14 oder 15 vll...muss mal seinen vater fragen (der is auch immer bei Raids dabei mit seinem Schami^^)


----------



## Andoril (16. März 2008)

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang noch, welche Fraktion jeweils gespielt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Allianz diskriminierend anguckt*


----------



## LiangZhou (16. März 2008)

10 Jahre kleiner Bruder vom Kumpel


----------



## Arakon79 (16. März 2008)

Bei mir war der jüngste 10 war aber irgendwie ne ziemlich Pappnase rannte die ganze Zeit in Loch Modan rum und schrie immer: "Ich bin 10 Jahre alt!" und das bestimmt ne halbe Stunde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutpsycho (16. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also der jüngste den ich kenne ist "leider" in meiner gilde mit seiner mam zusammen und 7 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber auch dementsprechend verstrahlt


----------



## Monyesak (16. März 2008)

12


----------



## Xalion (16. März 2008)

dn jüngsten den ich kenne war der sohn einer spielerin aus meiner ex-gilde xD er war 7 Jahre und konnte den char seiner Mutter eigentlich ganz gut spielen hat mich mit nem twink mal durch ulda gezogen^^


----------



## Black Muffin (16. März 2008)

Ich kannte einen, mit dem ich früher öfters questete, der war 11 Jahre alt.


----------



## Eathen (16. März 2008)

naja meine ganze familie spielt seit anfang an ich 16jahre mein vater mutter schwester 13jahre und mein 
bruder 5jahre haben alle nen eigenen acc. Mein bruder hat eine 40ger jäger rest alle min. einen 70ger


----------



## D3L1GHT (16. März 2008)

> Tjaja, die Jugend von heute. Als ich 12 war hab ich noch mit Lego gespielt...



Ganz im ernst? 

Ich hab das letzte mal mit 8 Jahren mit Lego gespielt.


----------



## Shamozz (16. März 2008)

Ich war mal mit meinem Hunt Schattenlaby hero drin und der DD Krieger im TS hörte sich an wie 7oder8oder9 oder so.....



....ich meine klar, dass der kein DMG gemacht hat, aber echt erschreckend, dass die Eltern ihn das zocken lassen.... USK 12 @WoW


----------



## Moktheshock (16. März 2008)

Eine Wow bekannte der ihre tochter 6 jahre alt  spielt


----------



## Raqill (16. März 2008)

Glaub 11 war das jüngste was ich gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber in CS:S/Tf2 isses noch krasser ...



D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Ganz im ernst?
> 
> Ich hab das letzte mal mit 8 Jahren mit Lego gespielt.


 Ich mit 11 also vor 3 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Zachrid (16. März 2008)

Ich glaube ernsthaft, dass niemand unter 12 Jahren WoW spielen sollte, das steht selbst auf der Packung. Allenfalls verstehen könnte ich es, wenn die Eltern einen Account haben und ihren Kinder auch mal (unter Aufsicht!) spielen lassen. Bei allem anderen drängt sich mir eine Vernachlässigung der elterlichen Aufsichtspflicht auf.

Der jüngste Spieler der mir untergekommen ist, war ein Junge von - ich tippe 13-14 Jahren - der mal Oni in einer Randomgruppe getankt hat und dessen andauerndes und wiederholtes "Oh mein Gott! Heilt mich! Heilt mich!" zu allgemeiner Erheiterung gesorgt hat. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass er das nicht schlecht gemacht hat, Ony ging down.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

ich bin die jugend von heute und 12 ich spiele manchmal noch mit lego mso 3 mal imjahr aber meine aktive zeit war mit 10 jahren beendet


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

jetzt war ich off und es wurde zum thema zurückgefunden. jetzt bin ich on un ich schreib was von lego. warum kann ich nich beim thema bleiben.


----------



## Bodog (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

Also da ich selber erst 13 bin und mit 11 begonnen habe, habe ich noch keinen jüngeren erlebt ^^

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Amoniusi (16. März 2008)

<------- 13 Aber geistlich natürlich nicht ^^ 

Hab mal ein 70er Warri getroffen der von nem 11jährigen gezockt wurde (der nebenbei noch 3 andre 70er hatte Oo).


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (16. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> wen Interessiert das??
> Dümmster Thread der mir in Buffed untergekommen ist.
> und zum Topic:13



signed


----------



## Melih (16. März 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...



den jüngsten spieler den ich getroffen habe ist 12 jahre alt ... was auch komisch ist das die jüngeren auf aszhara (horde ftw) eigendlich ganz nett sind nur manche 18 jährige oder 16 jährige sind solche flammer 

btw bin 13 jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und seit nett zu den anderen den die kiddis benhmen sich meistens nicht wie kiddis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (16. März 2008)

der jüngste war geschässte 5 war aber dann doch 18 seltsam was für stimmen es gibt


----------



## Two (16. März 2008)

schwester von nem kollegen 5 1/2
einen typ ingame 9


----------



## JP_1018 (16. März 2008)

Den jüngsten spieler den ich kenne is mein nachbar, der is 4... der spielt aber nur ab und zu wenn ich ihn lasse und dann haut er nur mobs weil er die qtexte ned lesen kann und der jüngste (intensiv) spieler den ich getroffen hab is 7 jahre der war noch pre-bc mal in meiner gilde hat innerhalb von einem monat 2 60er hochgezogen... xD


----------



## t3kk3r (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.



meine 1,5 jahre alte nichte haut immer auf die tastatur   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchil (16. März 2008)

Ich war mal mit nem Freund in den Sklavenunterkünften, er als Tank und ich als Schurke.
Dabei waren noch ein Mage und halt noch ein weiterer Damagedealer und ein Heiler. Als wir uns dazu entschlossen haben in den Teamspeak zu gehen ist nur der Mage gekommen. War sehr erheiternt als er zu reden angefangen hat, weil er erst 8 war, aber er hat eigentlich gut gespielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gemeinsam haben wir uns dann über den Heiler aufgeregt, der auf unserem Realm (damals Arygos: Deusch + Normal) weder Deutsch noch Englisch konne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

Die jüngsten Spieler, die ich kenne sind 3 aus meiner Gilde. Unser MT, ein Holy-Priest und ein Mage. Alle 3 sind 13 Jahre alt und Stammraidmember.


----------



## cell81469 (16. März 2008)

ich hät meine 7 jährige nichte im angebot^^


----------



## Gothmorg (16. März 2008)

Von einem Bekannten der Sohn spielt WoW (und auch Oblivion und alles) und hat mit 8 angefangen xD
Aber naja, er ist jetzt 9 oder 10 und ist noch lvl 35 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delorion (16. März 2008)

Wir haben einen 11jährigen in der Gilde. Und wir waren zu Anfang echt angenehm überrascht, dass der im Dmg-Meter immer ganz oben dabei war. Und das sogar mit teilweise schlechterem Equip als andere Mages.

Intellekt und Intelligenz muss man jedoch unterscheiden, genauso noch den persönlichen Skill... Ist halt immer unterschiedlich.


----------



## Thursoni (16. März 2008)

10 Jähriger Hunter der sich 100 mal besser als die meisten 16+ jährigen verhalten hat.


----------



## Tidoc (16. März 2008)

Wir hatten mal ein 12Jährigen Hexer der war erträglicher wie manch erwachsener im TS


----------



## Blackass (16. März 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> die meisten die unter 12 jahre sind, nehm ich net ernst, weil ich da schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hab...
> 
> bin mit nem 10 jährigen und nem 16 jährigen damals (alle lvl 14) in die höhlen des wehklagens gegangen...
> wir sind gewiped und der kleine war so deprimiert, der hat geheult (kann man sich bildlich vorstellen), hat uns beschimpft und beleidigt und uns nem gm gemeldet, und geschrieben wir sind noobs.... =/
> ...



Hi 
1. Dieser Thread is echt sehr lächerlich! Is doch egal wie alt jeamnd ist, sofern der Player sich benimmt!
2. Ich selber bin 13 70er T4 deff Tank 
3. @Seryma Danke das du mich vor 2 Jahren nicht ernst genommen hast xD



PS: Der Name ist nicht rassistisch, man muss mich im RL kennen dann versteht man den namen!


----------



## dart0r (16. März 2008)

also der jüngste den ich kenne war früher 14 jahre, jetz ist er 16 jahre und immernoch im kontakt^^

ich persönlich kenne nur welche die über 20 sind


----------



## Yuukami (16. März 2008)

10 jähriger der mir erklären wollte wie ich heilen soll.....mit beschreiber der symbole anstatt den namen zu lesen bzw ihn zu wissen. generell schlechte erfahrung mit jüngeren spielern. xD immer alles besser wissen geht mir iwann aufn sack. Einmal hab ich nich mehr anmich halten können und hab den beiden engschädeln im ts die meinung gesagt 3 min später hatte ich die mutter dran LOL.


----------



## Briefklammer (16. März 2008)

> Auf Rexxar erzählte mal jemand, sein 8jähriger Bruder würde spielen....allerdings nicht intensiv, sondern nur Mobse verdreschen^^


ich weis ja wer es ist^^


----------



## Phobius (16. März 2008)

Der bisher jüngste Spieler mit welchen im unterwegs war war 13 Jahre.

Kann sein dass mal ein jüngerer in der Gruppe war, aber hab die nie nach dem Alter gefragt


----------



## Silenzz (16. März 2008)

hab mit 11 ungefaehr angefangen zu zoggen, jetzt bin ich 14....^^ und 2 70ger XD
Wenn jetzt geflame kommt, in 3 jahren haette ich mehr gepackt, hab zwischen durch mal ne pause eingelegt...


----------



## Adenedhel (16. März 2008)

hihi 


bei mir waren es bis nun 3 mit 9 jahren sind aber extrem gute spieler gewesen wie ich sie beurteilen kann 
war auf Proudmoore anfang des jahres.

Lg Ade


----------



## Blacksun~BigFammily (16. März 2008)

Also mein freund (den ich zum wow spielen gebracht habe) der hat einen kleinen bruder und spielt mit 7 WoW ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (16. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Da müssen die Eltern aber ganzschön versagen. Mein Kind hat mit 6 oder 8 sicherlich nichts vorm PC/TV verloren.



Wer sagt denn das sie da 8 Stunden davor vergammeln? Als ob es schlimm is wenn n 8 Jähriger mal 1-2 Stündchen am PC sitzt wenns ihm spaß macht...


----------



## Dagonzo (16. März 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...


11 Jahre war wohl der jüngste, den ich kennen gelernt habe. Aber ich habe mir schon oft gewünscht die Altergrenze wäre um einiges höher als 12.



Andarus schrieb:


> Da müssen die Eltern aber ganzschön versagen. Mein Kind hat mit 6 oder 8 sicherlich nichts vorm PC/TV verloren.


Bei deinen Sprüchen die du hier oft im Forum los lässt könnte man denken, dass dir WoW und der PC auch nicht gut bekommt. Aber selbst den ganzen Tag am PC WoW zocken. 
Aber was rege ich mich eigentlich darüber auf? Macht eh keinen Sinn.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@andarus das is doch das letzte deine kinder müssen dir den ganzen tag zugucken wie du wow zockst dürfen aba nich mal fernseh gucken. in der modernen welt kann ma kinder nicht so erziehen las gäbe es kein internet und fernsehen. irgendwann werden deine kinder schon merken, dass si nich im 19. jahrhundert leben.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (16. März 2008)

In meiner alten Gilde hatten wir die Söhne eines Members. Die waren deutlich unter 12 Jahren alt. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. März 2008)

Der jüngste WoW Spieler mit dem Ich mal zu tun hatte? hmm, der war 16 (war der Sohn unseres Gilden Chefs) und hat  auf dem Acount von seinem Dady gespielt hat aber mitlerweile seinen eigenen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. März 2008)

tja und bei mir kan ich nur sagen 10 jahre alt war glaub ich tochter vom gilden leader hatee nen extremen namen muss ich dazu noch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (16. März 2008)

hab mal einen getroffen der war 10..
und später nochmal einen der war 7...


----------



## kiioong (16. März 2008)

Also ich bin 13 und spiel WoW schon seit der Beta also immer mir kleinen Pausen undso.

Ich spiel nen Zwergen Jäger( also hauptsächlich Jäger^^).


----------



## Seeress (16. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang noch, welche Fraktion jeweils gespielt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klar, aber dabei nen ne nachtelfe als avatar haben... oO


----------



## Tôny (17. März 2008)

Der jüngste war 5. Naja wirklich gespielt hat er nicht hatte in einer Gilde eine Jägerin deren Sohn unwahrscheinlich Spaß am Angeln in WoW hat also hat sie ihn ihren Skill pushen lassen und Farmen (Kinderarbeit? hmmmm vll aber jeder der mehr als 5 mins in WoW geangelt hat wird es nachvollziehen können)


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2008)

Blackass schrieb:


> Ich selber bin 13 70er T4 deff Tank


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stricker810 (17. März 2008)

Deb jüngsten den ich getroffen habe war 7 Jahre alt da habe ich mich schon gewundert (ich habe ihn in einer ini getroffen er war Priester [also war er der Heiler] ich war der Tank und wir sind glaube ich 3-4 mal gestorben irgendwan hatte ich kein bock mehr und bin gegangen


----------



## Floci (17. März 2008)

Jo ich bin inzwischen 14 habe vor nem Jahr angefangen und laufe jetzt mit nem heal schami und nem mage rum^^ also ich finds lustig nur im raid bin ich der jüngste , des nervt manch ma^^ könnt ja ma bei meinem my buffed profil das equip vom schami anschauen^^


----------



## Arkoras (17. März 2008)

Ich hab mal einen 7 Jahre alten was wohl? genau Baumkuschler getroffen dessen Name mit Lego begann


----------



## Terael (17. März 2008)

Kommt drauf an, das durschnittsalter in WOW ist ja so ca 8-10. (gefühlt)
Tatsächlich getroffen hatt ich mal einen der war 6......
Falls du das geistige alter meinst, da kenn ich viele die nicht mal auf -4 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....lang lebe WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



WoW= Masivly Kiddy online Item Farming Game



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (17. März 2008)

hab mal mit nem 11 jährigen gespielt. 
war nur überrascht so ne kindliche stimme im ts zu hören.
find ich deffinitiv zu jung !


----------



## Shurycain (17. März 2008)

aogmiki schrieb:


> Mein Sohn spielt WOW seit dem er 6 jahre alt ist (Jeager Main Char, Schurke so nebenbei). Das sind jetzt 2 Jahre her, und mit seinen 8 Jahren macht er das richtig gut. Natürlich habe ich ein Auge drauf dass er nicht zu viel und zu lange zockt, aber bisher kann ich nicht sagen, dass er irgenwie süchtig nach diesem Spiel ist. Ich denke auch, dass es bei Kindern in diesem Alter viel mehr Abwechslung gibt als bei so manchen Erwachsenen! Mein Sohn spielt wenn er Lust hat, mit mir zusammen oder mit freunden, dabei ommt es aber vor, dass er zwei Wochen gar nicht spielt, ganz normal mit seinen Freunden draussen tobt und dann halt wieder ein paar Tage und die virtuelle Welt von WOW eintaucht.
> Ich persönlich mit meiner Frau natürlich denken nicht, dass Computerspiele allgemein einen schlechten Einfluss auf Kinder haben. Wir denken eher, dass Kinder denen das verwehrt wird sich den Ausgleich irgendwo anders holen. Aber das ist unsere Meinung.
> aogmiki
> FeralDruide aus Leidenschaft
> aogmike der kleine Jäger aus Leidenschaft



btw sorry für doppelpost aber :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das musst gesagt werden


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (17. März 2008)

8 Jahre, während meiner 2 aktiven Hordemonate in der Gilde gehabt.


----------



## RockyHorror (17. März 2008)

für mich macht ihr zwerge irgendwas falsch.

10 - 14 hab ich rund um die Uhr Baumhäuser gebaut und beim Flaschendrehen das mit den Mädls geübt.
15 - 16 hab ich mich in den Baumhäusern betrunken, gekifftt und Indy-Rock gehört.
17 - 22 hab ich das Baumhaus gegen ne Wohnung oder alternativ nen Club getauscht und das beim Flaschendrehen geübte, bei den gepflegten Cuba Libre in vollen zügen angewand.

Jetzt bin ich alt und zocke Wow weil meine Leber sonst bald den Geist aufgeben würde und das mit dem Flaschendrehen hat mir meine Freundin verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal im Ernst ... mit 13 gehört ihr vor dir Tür und ned vor die Kiste. Und wenn spielt Horde, dann wird wenigsten mal ein Mann aus euch. (Für die Mädls, jaja auch ihr sollt Horde spielen, wir haben jetzt auch Palas ... das geht schon klar)


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (17. März 2008)

bin 14 jetzt und habe mit 12 angefangen zu gamen. meine Rechtschreibung war meisten korrekt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ehm bei mir war es einer der hat in jedem aber in jedem wort einen rechtschreibfehler drin gehabt, wie alt er war weiss ich nicht (mehr) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und jünger als 13 find ich selber wirklich zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jo ich weiss ich spielte schon mit 12, kam aber nicht richtig draus bei den englisch wörtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (17. März 2008)

aogmiki schrieb:


> Mein Sohn spielt WOW seit dem er 6 jahre alt ist (Jeager Main Char, Schurke so nebenbei). Das sind jetzt 2 Jahre her, und mit seinen 8 Jahren macht er das richtig gut. Natürlich habe ich ein Auge drauf dass er nicht zu viel und zu lange zockt, aber bisher kann ich nicht sagen, dass er irgenwie süchtig nach diesem Spiel ist. Ich denke auch, dass es bei Kindern in diesem Alter viel mehr Abwechslung gibt als bei so manchen Erwachsenen! Mein Sohn spielt wenn er Lust hat, mit mir zusammen oder mit freunden, dabei ommt es aber vor, dass er zwei Wochen gar nicht spielt, ganz normal mit seinen Freunden draussen tobt und dann halt wieder ein paar Tage und die virtuelle Welt von WOW eintaucht.
> Ich persönlich mit meiner Frau natürlich denken nicht, dass Computerspiele allgemein einen schlechten Einfluss auf Kinder haben. Wir denken eher, dass Kinder denen das verwehrt wird sich den Ausgleich irgendwo anders holen. Aber das ist unsere Meinung.
> aogmiki
> FeralDruide aus Leidenschaft
> aogmike der kleine Jäger aus Leidenschaft



mit 6 schon wow spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja wenn nicht süchtig is und noch was anderes macht...


----------



## Arahtor (17. März 2008)

Mein 8jähriger Bruder....aber ich habe ihm nur mal nen Twink erstellt damit ich ihn ruhig bekommen konnte ^^


----------



## Renako (17. März 2008)

die jüngste spielerin die ich kenne ist meine kleine schwester. sie ist jetzt 6 jahre alt und wenn ich mal meine priesterin spiele meint sie immer: cool, der blaue strahl des todes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwann wollte sie dann auch mal spielen...also hab ich mit ihr einen zwerg jäger angefangen...passt ja wegen der größe ( zwerg = kleinkind ) ^^

mich würde mal interressieren wie alt der älteste spieler ist den ihr kennt

bei mir wär das meine mama die wir mal gefragt haben ob sie nicht mal mit uns spielen will.....
also hat sie einen gnom magier gemacht mit dem namen Feuerbiene. der dümpelt allerdings immernoch auf level 6 rum da sie mit der steuerung des char´s im wow nicht klarkommt


insofern 
MFG Renako


----------



## Theredonian (17. März 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35064


----------



## lord just (17. März 2008)

RockyHorror schrieb:


> für mich macht ihr zwerge irgendwas falsch.
> 
> 10 - 14 hab ich rund um die Uhr Baumhäuser gebaut und beim Flaschendrehen das mit den Mädls geübt.
> 15 - 16 hab ich mich in den Baumhäusern betrunken, gekifftt und Indy-Rock gehört.
> ...




geb dir völlig recht.

hab früher als ich noch jung war auch fast die ganze zeit draussen verbracht mit freunden und nur wenns draussen scheiße war (sturm, so starker regen das die gullis überfluten oder halben meter hoher schnee) und keiner zeit hatte hab ich mal am pc (oder eigentlich c64 oder amiga) gespielt und später als ich was älter war bin ich mit den jungs um die häuser gezogen und hab dann mit mädels und alkohol meinen spaß gehabt und nur abends, wenn mein körper nicht so wollte wie ich was am pc gespielt.

jetzt bin ich zwischen 9 und 10 stunden am tag am arbeiten und hab kaum noch zeit um irgendwas draussen zu machen und spiel dann ab und an einfach zur entspannung was wow.

ich find man sollte seine jugend nutzen und nicht vorm pc vergeuden. so unbeschwert und einfach wirds nie wieder im leben. finde dass man mit so nem zeitintensiven spiel wow erst mit 16 oder 17 spielen sollte, wenn man so langsam erwachsen wird und mekrt was wichtig im leben ist.

wow hat ein sehr hohes suchtpotenzial und ich finde, dass wenn man zu früh mit so nem spiel anfägt man der sucht verfällt, weil der geist noch nicht so gefestigt ist und man viele wichtige dinge im leben verpasst.


----------



## Big Tank (17. März 2008)

bei mir mal ein 9 jähriger , in bk , ist aber eig gar net so schlecht gewessen


----------



## Melian (17. März 2008)

Diese "Sport" gegen "Esport" Diskussion bringts gar nicht.

Ich bin 19, bald 20, hab "erst" mit 17 angefangen zu spielen, aber mache trotzdem auch keinen Sport.

Was ich bisher beobachten konnte: Kinder machen dann Sport, wenn sie von den Eltern mit 3,4,5 Jahren in den ersten Verein etc. geschickt wurden.

Bei mir wars nicht so, und nun mach ich immer noch keinen Sport.

Dafür gibts andere, die zocken jeden Tag und machen auch jeden Tag Sport. Das kann man so nicht vergleichen.

Genauso wies 10 Jahre alte Kinder gibt, die sich toll ausdrücken können, einigermassen Spielverständnis haben und gut in die Gruppe integriert sind. 

Es gibt aber auch 30 jahre alte "Kiddies", die "rofl" "lol" und "omfg noob" sagen, ihre Klasse nicht verstehen, und nur rumgimpen.


----------



## Bandos (17. März 2008)

also der jüngste den ich getroffen habe war 13 jahre alt,
er war in unserer gilde und immer im ts und hat da rumgenervt und rumgeschrien, dafür beherrschte er seine klasse gut und wusste auch ziemlich vieles (allgemeines wissen und wowwissen) soweit ich weis besucht er das gym (was seine gute aufassungsgabe erklärt).

meiner meinung nach ein ein grad zwischen guter verstärkung und unbrauchbarkeit (obwohl dies mehr zum zweiteren tendiert)

------------------------
wie mann nun den begriff kiddie definiert kann glaub ich kaum jemand sagen,

es gibt junge spieler die echt nett sind und es gibt "alte" leute die nur am rumflamen sind.
(hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen das die 14-16 jährigen in der pupertät sind und von denen 40% in der Schule wegen ihrer achselbehaarung die obercoolsten Macker sind und meinen sie seien was besseres und hätten somit auch mehr ahnung als jeder andere)
natürlich gibt es das auch umgekehrt.

-------------------------

wenn mann in einer ini ist dann habe ich eh lieber leute aus meiner gilde dabei als irgendwelche rnd leute, weil da die gefahr zugroß ist einen dieser "kiddies" dabei zuhaben der dann den ganzen Abend ruiniert.

mfg.bandos

(fals sich irgendjemand beleidigt fühlt so soll er diese energie der wut zum löffelverbiegen nutzen!)

das gleiche gilt falls jemand mir mitteilen möchte das ich vom thread abgeschweift bin






und nu das letzte: rechtschreibfehler dienen der allgemeinen belustigung und können ingame beim verdammniswandler gegen einen freitod eingetauscht werden!


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (17. März 2008)

ich dachte immer WoW währe am 12 ^^


----------



## Occasus (17. März 2008)

9 jahre. pala und derbe gut. der cleart grad ssc ^^

(ist kein witz)


----------



## Kennye (17. März 2008)

Also ingame jetzt das Körperliche oder Geistige Alter?
Bei manchen Könnten man denken sie werde 3 aba davon anbgesehn.
Ich bin selbst der Jüngsten den ich kenne xD

Naja MFG Kennye


----------



## Skarag (17. März 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> 9 jahre. pala und derbe gut. der cleart grad ssc ^^
> 
> (ist kein witz)



Wobei sich die Frage stellt wann? "Normale" Raidzeiten sind doch bis 10Uhr + und das ist meiner Meinung nach für einen 9 Jährigen zu spät, der steht ja eh um 6 Uhr wieder auf der Matte ^^

@Topic:denke ein Zwölfjähriger

@kiddies: Verhalten kann man nur zu einem geringen Teil von Alter ableiten

MfG

Skarag(16)


----------



## PickelBee (17. März 2008)

Den jüngesten, den ich kenne ist 12 gewesen, mittlerweile 13^^.
War ma ne kurze Zeit in meiner Gilde, zwischendurch war mal sein Vater on und hat gemeint wir sollen uns ein bisschen um ihn kümmern^^.
Nunja vor 4 Wochen mitten im Gruul-Raid hör ich auf einmal ne piepsige Kinderstimme und seh in der TS-Liste seinen Cahr-Namen. Er muss es irgendwie auf unseren Server geschafft haben, kp vorher er die IP hatte^^


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

6 Jahre alt. Hat mich irgendwie in eine Gruppe eingeladen und in einem Makro stand dann "Ich bin 6 Jahre alt. Ich kann deshalb nicht schreiben und lesen. Aber ich spiele unheimlich gerne WoW". So ähnlich war der Text von dem Macro.


----------



## Django3000 (17. März 2008)

Meine Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  5 jahre alt durfte sich mal einen Gnom machen bzw Gnomin mit pinken harren und den kram spielt hat bis lvl 6 gespielt und dann kb mehr gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba glaub das is die Jüngste wow spielerin gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (17. März 2008)

Bei mir ein extrem nerviger der meinte 6 jahre alt zu sein.

Ich glaube auf Youtube gibt es soein Video wie ein 6 jähriger Ally zum Wegekreuz geht...


----------



## Schnapsleiche (17. März 2008)

Kraljin schrieb:


> also ich kenn einen in der gilde, der is vater und sein sohn is 5jahre alt und zockt WoW, das lustige sein vater muss ihm immer die q texte vorlesen da er ned lesen kann. er hat mir auch erzählt das er sich schon auf die schule freut um lesen zu lernen damit er keine hilfe mehr in seinem papi braucht



find ich irgendwie voll süß :>


----------



## Zwergmotus (17. März 2008)

In der PvP Gilde in der ich mit meinem Schurken bin spielen ne menge 8 jährige wenn die im Ts sind lachen mein kumpel und ich uns immer schlapp ( wie als wenn die helium eingeatmet hätten ) ^^ xD


Mfg Zwergmotus


----------



## Silenzz (17. März 2008)

RockyHorror schrieb:


> für mich macht ihr zwerge irgendwas falsch.
> 
> 10 - 14 hab ich rund um die Uhr Baumhäuser gebaut und beim Flaschendrehen das mit den Mädls geübt.
> 15 - 16 hab ich mich in den Baumhäusern betrunken, gekifftt und Indy-Rock gehört.
> ...





oO, bin 14 und zogg und geh raiden, so what..?
Wenn ich z.B. am Fr. Abend mit n paar kollegen um die haeuser zieh, dann darf ich nur bis 10 draussen bleiben, und wenn ich dann leicht angeduedelt nach hause komme, was soll ich dann machen..?
Ja toll, eines meiner tollen Psycho-Thriller Buecher lesen, da blick ich nicht mehr durch, also zogg ich.
Und geh auch mal raiden, trotztem kann ich mich mit meiner Freundin etc treffen, oder wenn ich mit meiner Freundin telefoniere, dann zogg ich nebenbei, da muss ich nicht aufpassen sondern einfach schnell paar mobs kloppen fuer irgend ne quest. Und wenn meine Freundin oder n Freund mal meint, lust am Mittwoch zu treffen waehrend ich nen raid hab, dann sag ich:
Klar, why not? Geh zum Raidleader sag dem das ich nicht komm wegen freunden etc meint der klar, muss halt nur frueh genug sein,die Jungs sind auch Menschen und haben dafuer Verstaendniss, dann ersatz gesucht und finish. Ich seh dein Problem nicht, solang mein Leben nicht nur vorm Pc stattfindet, ist es doch ehh egal.....
Und ernsthaft, Baumhaus is nicht sow, besonders nicht inner Grosstadt wie ffm oder sow. Und nur weil ich nich jedes wochenende stoned oder besoffen bin, sondern lieber battle-texte schreib oder mit meiner Freundin chille, ist das doch ok, und wenn ich mal Ruhe haben will, dann zogg ich auch mal...Nja vll. war es zu deiner Zeit n bissl anders...
Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## Baloron (17. März 2008)

Also der jüngste den ich pers kenne ist 25^^ ist meine freundin, ich weiß dass ist schon noch argh jung aber ich pass ja auf sie auf


----------



## Oijona (17. März 2008)

7 Jahre alt...darf allerdings nicht alleine spielen und wird von mir in gegenden gebracht wo es Blümchen und Schmetterlinge gibt


----------



## ---D.A.--- (17. März 2008)

Der kleine Bruder von meinem Kara Raid-Leiter...
7Jahre alt, 70er Mage und ne Lache wie sonste was.
Das hört sich immer zu geil an im TS. Der war zwar erst 2 mal dabei aber trotzdem jedes mal über seine Lache schlapp gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Und ich selbst bin 12 hab mit 8 mit WoW bei meinem Cousin angefangen .seit 3 Jahren meinen eigenen Acc.

Mfg ---D.A.---


----------



## Iboshi (17. März 2008)

Also ich hätte da meine leinen bruder im angebot is fast 2 jahre und rockt immer die tasten wenn er bei mir aufm schos sitzt und ich bissel pvp mache^^ nur wenn ch mal raide schläft er^^


----------



## Sin (17. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.



Wo bitte hast du den Bildschirm wenn es ein 2 Jähriges Kind schafft von deinem Schoss aus den zu treffen? Oo


----------



## Manolar (17. März 2008)

Bruder eines Freundes, der kleine ist erst 10 Jahre alt aber hat nen Druiden auf 70 gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elkwin (17. März 2008)

5 Jahre und er kennt alle Quests bis Rotkammgebirge auswendig , wenn er da angekommen ist löscht er seinen schleicher wieder und fängt wieder von vorne an.


----------



## Frek01 (18. März 2008)

als ich mit wow angefangen hab(1monat nach release) war ich 11^^ aber aufgefallen is des nie 4monate später wurd ich schon auf 16 geschätzt( als ich bei denen aufm ts war )


----------



## Thedynamike (18. März 2008)

Ich bin mit 19 sehr Oft der jüngste in den Gruppen.


----------



## Headsick (18. März 2008)

Mein Neffe ist 13 -Holy Paladin und geht regelmäßig als Schlachtgruppenleiter!!! nach Kara. UNd das auch noch erfolgreich!!

-So long-


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2008)

Jaja bin selber erst 14 und zock seid 2 Jahren WoW. 2 Jahre zu viel würd ich sagen.


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2008)

Da seht ihrs.. ich bin 14 und hock noch um 1:30 Uhr nachts am PC.. meine Eltern schlafen und ich hock vorm PC und zocke WoW...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sedoina (18. März 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...


Na ja meine  Tochter ist 10 ....


----------



## Ennia (18. März 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Degeneriert???
> 
> Jetz hörmal:
> 
> ...



btw. kleiner, mit 13 lässt sich der IQ, welchen IQ du auch immer meinen solltest, noch nicht feststellen. Ich finde es jedenfalls verantwortungslos seitens deiner eltern, dass sie dich den ganzen tag vor dem pc sitzen lassen. jetzt verstehst du das bestimmt noch nicht, das hab ich auch nie, aber später wirst du gleich denken.

so long..


----------



## hunter2701 (18. März 2008)

6 jahre und der spielt gut, haut zwar nur mobs, aber das macht er gut!

er spielt auf silberne hand und ist stufe 19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renzah (18. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.




ja man merkt das du 12 bist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. März 2008)

Ich persönlich finde die Eltern verantwortungslos, die ihre Kinder unbeaufsichtigt Spiele spielen lassen, welche eine Altersbeschränkung haben.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...



bruder vom kolegen .. 7järig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xordon (18. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> btw. kleiner, mit 13 lässt sich der IQ, welchen IQ du auch immer meinen solltest, noch nicht feststellen. Ich finde es jedenfalls verantwortungslos seitens deiner eltern, dass sie dich den ganzen tag vor dem pc sitzen lassen. jetzt verstehst du das bestimmt noch nicht, das hab ich auch nie, aber später wirst du gleich denken.
> 
> so long..



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es doch so einen Test (HAWIK) gibt. Der unterscheidet sich zwar von dem für ältere (HAWIE), aber er existiert trotzdem und kommt offenbar in diesem Alter auf ähnliche Ergebnisse wie später. Ansonsten würde es ja auch keinen Sinn machen ihn durchzuführen.


----------



## Wilddevil (18. März 2008)

Angefang zu zocken hab ich mit 11  jezt bin ich 13  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also zu *Kleine können nicht Spielen^^* ich hab auch schon früh angefangen zu zocken (6 Jahre mein ersten 100Mhz PC bekommen) aber vor wow hab ich schon D2 mit 10/12 im Battlenet angefangen und vll nur 1 hat mich mal gefragt wie alt ich bin... also eig fälls kein auf die einen Spielen das Spiel vernünftig die andren nich so Wirklich die brauchen dann schon nen bisschen länger^^

und jezt schon zu omg mit 10/12 D2 meine Eltern haben aufgepasst dass ich weniger als 3 stunden spiele und ich hatte so wirklich nie wirklich schiss gehabt^^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. März 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Eltern verantwortungslos, die ihre Kinder unbeaufsichtigt Spiele spielen lassen, welche eine Altersbeschränkung haben.




das verallgemeinerst du zu sehr.
viele kinder unter 16 spielen tekken an der playstation oder x-box und die eltern interessiert es nicht.
dann doch lieber wow unter 12 und das unter aufsicht.
das ist bewusste verantwortung, man kontrolliert wieviel die kinder spielen, denn verbieten kannst du es nicht, und wenn du es doch tust, dann machen sie es heimlich, dann doch lieber so.

das solltest du aus eigener erfahrung wissen, oder?


----------



## Ennia (18. März 2008)

Xordon schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es doch so einen Test (HAWIK) gibt. Der unterscheidet sich zwar von dem für ältere (HAWIE), aber er existiert trotzdem und kommt offenbar in diesem Alter auf ähnliche Ergebnisse wie später. Ansonsten würde es ja auch keinen Sinn machen ihn durchzuführen.



es macht auch keinen sinn. intellingenz ist etwas sehr relatives und eigentlich sollte es den begriff intelligenz, oder besser gesagt den wert IQ, gar nicht geben. bei solchen tests wird in der regel besonderes augenmerk auf die kognitive intelligenz eglegt, die soziale intelligenz (da ja bei der heutigen jugend gg. null tendiert - siehe "/spit-thread" und der gleichen) wird völlig außer acht gelassen. ich habe außerdem nicht gesagt, dass es solche tests nicht geben würde - es ist mir schon klar, dass es solche tests gibt. Der springende punkt ist jedoch, das sie nicht standardisiert sind und meiner meinung nach eher minder aussagekräftig sind. meines erachtens nach eine reine geld-sache, diese tests... schon mal einen gemacht? sind nicht gerade billig und worin wird in europa am meisten investiert? in den nachwuchs, genau...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeahra (18. März 2008)

Huhu

Ich habe mir fast alles durchgelesen und finde das Ganze ziemlich daneben und verantwortungslos. Ich spiele auch WoW und habe eine 9jährige Tochter. Sicherlich zieht das Spiel Kinder magisch an, das sehe ich an meiner Tochter. Aber sie darf es nicht spielen und auch nicht zuschauen. Deswegen spiele ich auch meistens nur abends oder wenn sie nicht da ist. (Wenn sie da ist, habe ich sowieso keine Zeit )... smile... Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahre und das hat auch seine Gründe. 

*ironieon* ..In den meisten Fällen ist es Eltern eh egal, was mit ihren Kinder ist. Reden mit ihnen? Viel zu anstregend. Da parke ich mein Kind doch lieber vor dem PC, Playstation usw., hauptsache ich habe meine Ruhe und sie nerven mich nicht...*ironieoff*

Ich finde es auch wichtig, dass Kinder den Umgang mit dem PC lernen, aber es sollte altersgerecht sein. Meine Tochter hat viele altersgerechte Spiele und sie darf auch mal im Internet surfen. Aber ich habe immer ein Auge darauf, was sie am PC tut. 

Des Weiteren läßt die Schreibweise und die Aussprache im Spiel zu wünschen übrig. Wenn man sich anschaut, was teilweise im Handelschannel geschrieben wird, dann reicht das, wenn ich das lesen muss. Das muss mein Kind ganz bestimmt nicht lesen.

Aber das muss halt jeder für sich selber wissen, wie er das mit seinen Kindern handhabt. Aber befürworten tue ich das ganz bestimmt nicht.

LG


----------



## Ouna (18. März 2008)

Ich war mal mit 2 11 jährigen in ZF. Ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt... oh man wie kann man nur so kindisch sein...
"Ey alter heil doch ma" "Bist du dumm oder was wieso heilst du nich" "Lass nachher noch Ju-gi-oh (?) spielen" o_o
Gespielt haben die auch wie die letzten Deppen.. naja.


----------



## Xairon (18. März 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> oh mann wieder son nasenbär, der JEDEN thread als sinnlos sieht.
> 
> geh kacken
> 
> ...



wieso nimmst du überhaupt auf so einen clown bezug?

Bei mir wars auch ein 13 jähriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im TS ist das der TOD!!! Aber für irgend was gibt es ja MUTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladone (18. März 2008)

ohne worte xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomii (18. März 2008)

Mein Bruder ist 10   zockt nen 70er WL und raidet aktiv kara,gruul,maggi und za^^


----------



## pingu77 (18. März 2008)

der jüngste WoW-Spieler den ich kenne is mein kleiner Bruder(10) der spielt noch nich lange(2-3 monat) und hat nen 26er pala und questet auch usw., naja, wenn man mich als bruder hat muss man das Spiel ja können ;p


----------



## Luice (18. März 2008)

6 Jähriges Mädchen


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

USK oder FSK ist eine freiwillige Alterskontrolle, entsprechend kann man diese als Vorschlag annehmen oder nicht. Damals gab es bei den Spielen auch keine Alterskontrolle und ich selber bin auch nicht aggressiver etc. geworden.

Entsprechend darf mein Sohn auch Spiele spielen bzw. Filme anschauen, die nicht mit FSK 6 oder USK 6 ausgewiesen wurden. Er ist 6 Jahre alt. Allerding hört es bei 12 auf. Die Spiele ab 16 sind von der Gewalt her dann auch zuviel. Aber sowas sieht man als Eltern schon selber.

Cool Lego-Star-Wars ist ab 6, man schlägt andere Figuren und Köpfe fliegen durch die Gegend. Da ist WoW schon harmloser. Deshalb spielt mein Sohn mit 6 auch WoW. Allerdings ohne Quests. Er hilft ab und zu Lowies und ist ganz Stolz geholfen zu haben. Ansonsten killt er nur Mobs.


----------



## Kloppste (18. März 2008)

Hmm vom verhalten gibt es viele 5 jährige die immer von großen verhauen werden, wenn sie sich mit 50+ ins schlingendorntal stellen damit man ja keine quest abgeben kann -.-"

und sonst ist das mir jüngste alter was ich genau weiß ist 6 und der kurze zockt über den acc seines vaters

&#8364;: oh mein gott ist meine rechtschreibung grottig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bitte dieses zu entschuldigen


----------



## G@cko (18. März 2008)

Nun möchte ich auch mal etwas sagen.

Als Vater eines 3 jährigen Sohnes finde ich es erschreckend was ich hier zu lesen bekomme. Es mögen nun einige übertreiben aber ich denke der größte teil hier sagt die Wahrheit. Und das ist ERSCHRECKEND. Wie kann man es einem 8 Jahre alten Kind erlauben CSS oder WOW zu spielen. Wie kann man es vertreten mit dem Argument das die Kinder "Technikverständniss" in der heutigen Zeit brauchen?? 

Und wenn ich mir dann diese Stolz geschriebenen Beiträge ala: "Ich habe mit 8 angefangen zu zocken und es hat mir nicht geschadet" durchlese dann muß ich auch gleich wieder an den Rechtschreib Tread hier im Forum denken. 

Also liebe "Kinder" und ja das seid ihr und verdammt noch mal nehmt es für euch in Anspruch lebt euer Leben aber tut es wenn schon mit Computerspielen die eurem Alter angepasst sind.


----------



## Megamage (18. März 2008)

Also ich spiele WOW seit ich 9 bin da kamm die Beta raus die sehr erfreulich mit gemacht habe! *Heute immer noch darüber Happy*

Da es WOW jetzt ca. 4 Jahre gibt wisst ihr ja wie alt ich jetzt bin!
Und wie Alt? (Wer kann rechnen?)

Habe mittlerweile stolze 9! 70iger Charactere!!!
(Zu viel Zeit und Geld)

Viele Raiden mittlerweile BT!


----------



## Ares 1887 (18. März 2008)

ich lass ma hin und wieder meinen kleiner (6 jahre) mobs dreschen... Er hat für ne Stunde spaß und ich für ne Stunde meine ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megannyn (18. März 2008)

Meine Schwester ist der jüngste WoW Spieler den ich kenne, sie ist 10.

Sie hat nen lvl 60 Mensch Magier und spielt den auch gut.

Der jüngste aus unserer Gilde ist 11 und kommt als Holy Pala zu den Kararaids mit.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> ich lass ma hin und wieder meinen kleiner (6 jahre) mobs dreschen... Er hat für ne Stunde spaß und ich für ne Stunde meine ruhe



Ne Stunde ist aber viel. Einmal die Woche oder täglich?


----------



## snif07 (18. März 2008)

der jüngste spieler war bei mir 13

hatte ihn als tank in hdw dabei... er hatte auch alles ganz gut im griff, nachdem wir ihm nett erklärten das er doch bitte warten soll wg. mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mallyax (18. März 2008)

Is lustig mit nem 11jährigen Defkrieger in der Dampfkammer...


----------



## Te-Rax (18. März 2008)

@ Megamaqe WoW ist Seit knapp 3 Jahren draußen, und nicht seit 4..Also bist du 13 oder? ;P


----------



## Adonde (18. März 2008)

Der jüngste Spieler ,den ich getroffen habe, war meines Wissens 10. Das beste an der Geschichte war aber, dass es ein spanischer Junge war der sich auf einem deutschen Server verirrt hatte und ich selbst unter Aufwand meiner gesamten Spanischkenntnissen ihm nicht mitteilen konnte, dass er hier nicht richtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (18. März 2008)

@ Te-Rax ich sagte seit *ca.* 4 Jahren (mit Beta...) und ja ich bin 13 und spiele zuviel WOW das höre ich oft!

9 70iger reicht jetzt auch erstmal noch den 10ten (mein Hunter) und dann gehe ich auch mal wieder raiden (mach ich eig. eh aber nur Black Temple xDD)


----------



## Florian1708 (18. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.



Hehe ist sicher sehr Hilfreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja back to Topic.

Ich selber bin 15 Jahre alt.

Ich spiele seit Mittlerweile 3 Jahren und wurde desöfteren "Kiddie" genannt.

Doch warum? 

Es steht doch sogar auf der Verpackung des Spieles. "Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren"

Naja manche Leute kommen sich anscheinend besser vor wenn sie 1 - 2 Jährchen älter sind.



Anyway den jüngsten Spieler den ich kennen lernen durfte war bzw. ist 7 Jahre alt.


----------



## Riane (18. März 2008)

Kollegin von mir benutzt ihre kleine Schwester (9) um schneller zu Lvl'n. Das soll heissen, die kleine Schwester verdrescht Mopsis, wenn sie gerade an der Uni ist.
Hab das mal per Zufall mit gekriegt, als ich sie anschrieb. ;D War aber auch ganz nett, mit der kleinen zu schreiben (wer hier etwas falsches denkt, soll sich verdammt nochmal schämen)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeahra (18. März 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Also ich spiele WOW seit ich 9 bin da kamm die Beta raus die sehr erfreulich mit gemacht habe! *Heute immer noch darüber Happy*
> 
> Da es WOW jetzt ca. 4 Jahre gibt wisst ihr ja wie alt ich jetzt bin!
> Und wie Alt? (Wer kann rechnen?)
> ...




Und da bist du jetzt stolz drauf? Deine Eltern auch? Ich muss mir grad vorstellen, wenn ich auf die Eltern eines solchen Kindes treffen und die mich fragen, was meine Tochter macht. Meine Antwort: Sie singt an der Chorakademie in *zensiert*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und was macht ihr Sohn? Ja, der hat schon 9 Chars bei WoW auf 70.

Na Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grolp (18. März 2008)

ich selber bin stolzer Vater von Twins, beide knapp 2jahre, eine von beiden liebt WoW, aber auch nur wenn ich mit meinem Zwergen Krieger unterwegs bin, die anderen chars ( Nachtelf & MEnsch ) mag sie net.....hier und da sitzt sie auch bei mir aufm Schoss ;o)


doch das jüngste war, muss schätzen, so 12-14


----------



## Wynillo (18. März 2008)

Bei mir is es mein kleiner Bruder er hat mit 10 angefangen.. und er versteht es super.. is kein n00b..^^


----------



## Riane (18. März 2008)

Jeahra schrieb:


> Und da bist du jetzt stolz drauf? Deine Eltern auch? Ich muss mir grad vorstellen, wenn ich auf die Eltern eines solchen Kindes treffen und die mich fragen, was meine Tochter macht. Meine Antwort: Sie singt an der Chorakademie in *zensiert*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So schlimm ist das gar nicht. Er spielt ja seit der Beta. Also knappe vier Jahre. Das heisst, er hat (rein theoretisch) 2.25 Charakter pro Jahr hochgespielt. Da man aber beachten muss, das er (hoffentlich) nach dem dritten oder vierten Twink die Quest auswändig kannte, brauchte er für die letzten 70er bestimmt nicht wirklich lange. 
Geht man nun davon aus, dass er mit seinem zweiten oder dritten Char mal so eine richtige Raidgilde gefunden hat, ist es eigentlich nur allzu klar, dass es warscheinlich einfacher gewesen sein muss, seine nachkommenden Twinks mit Epixx auszustatten. Da die eingespielte Raidgruppe, einen Twink locker mit ziehen konnte.

Hm.. naja.. noch mehr blabla lass ich sein, interessiert hier ja eh keinen! ;D
So long..


----------



## Megamage (18. März 2008)

@ Jaehra 

Ja, ich bin stolz drauf...

@ Riane 

Erfasst das prob beim Raiden ist das ich BT raide und alle Twinks mussten die ganzen anderen RaidINIs gezogen werden was die Gilder gerne gemacht hat weil ich dann varrieren konnt mit welchem Char ich komme das heisst da wo es fehlt springe ich ein!


----------



## bl00dstream (18. März 2008)

hehe mich hat mal so einer beleidigt, weil ich ihm im b11-startgebiet n Erzvorkommen weggeschnappt habe... nachdem ich ihm gesagt hab das das kein Grund sei, mich zu beleidigen hat er weitergemacht... alo fragte ich ihn wie alt er sei und er meinte: 9... ausserdem würde er gleich seinen Bruder holen,der is 11 und macht mich total latt, weil das Game spielt ja niemand der älter als 11 ist, weils ja ab 12 is und dann fände manns eh blöd... 
nach einigem nachfragen kam ich auch drauf, dass er Aggro Berlin hört; er gab einfach das typischste Beispiel eines kleinen Aggro-hörers ab.... 
also das war mein beispiel eines kleinen Jungen mit zuwenig Ahnung von der Welt, den ich ingame getroffen habe

so long, bl00d


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2008)

Mein Sohn spielt auch WoW... Der ist 8 Jahre alt. 
Was mich manchmal wundert ist, dass er besser schreiben kann als viele ältere Mitspieler.
Allerdings hat er keinen Char über 25. Er spielt mal ne Stunde und dann ist es Ihm zu langweilig und er macht was anderes.
Da ich immer dabei bin, wenn er spielt bekomme ich die Reaktionen auf sein Verhalten mit:
Er spielt oft in Gruppen und wurde noch nie nach seinem Alter gefragt.

Ich finde aber auch, dass Eltern darauf achten sollten, wie sich ein Kind im Spiel verhält und wie oft es spielt.
Kranke Typen, die den Bezug zur Realität verlohren haben gibt es bei WoW bleider schon genug...


----------



## Riane (18. März 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> @ Riane
> 
> Erfasst das prob beim Raiden ist das ich BT raide und alle Twinks mussten die ganzen anderen RaidINIs gezogen werden was die Gilder gerne gemacht hat weil ich dann varrieren konnt mit welchem Char ich komme das heisst da wo es fehlt springe ich ein!



Genau das meinte ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also 100% *Hut ab* vor deiner Leistung. Vorallem durchhaltevermögen. Aber wenn man es mal ein bischen genauer ansieht, ist es eigentlich nichts besonderes (bitte nicht falsch verstehen)!

Wieviele von deinen 70er haben schon teilweise T6? Kannst mir auch eine PM schreiben, falls du es nicht hier schreiben willst! Aber das würde mich nun doch wunder nehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellsbart (18. März 2008)

12 Jahre alt. Hab ihn auf einer durchreise kennengelernt. Ich helf ihm manchmal, aber nicht mit Gold oder Leveln. Ich beraten ihn, bringe ihn zum nachdenken, gebe Tipps.

Ich finde, gerade weil er so jung ist, werde ich den jungen Menschen nicht verhätscheln. Er soll die selbstständigkeit lernen, soll sich selber zurechtfinden.


----------



## Ares 1887 (18. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ne Stunde ist aber viel. Einmal die Woche oder täglich?



eher seltener  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (18. März 2008)

12 und richtig süchtiger Spieler ;D


----------



## nalcarya (18. März 2008)

Der 8-jährige Cousin von meinem Freund. Die Eltern kaufen ihren Kindern einfach ALLES, selbst wenn man ihnen ruhig und geduldig zu erklären versucht dass das Spiel für Kinder einfach noch nichts ist -.-

Mittlerweile haben die 3 Accounts, für jedes Kind einen. Die kinder sind mittlerweile 9, 10 und 13 Jahre alt, wobi die beiden älteren Mädchen sind. Die 10-jährige benutzt WoW hauptsächlich als Puppenhaus, die 13-jährige hingegen hat es mittlerweile wirklich raus und spielt erfolgreich einen 70er Paladin in ner Raidgilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (18. März 2008)

also ich habe mal einen 11 jährigen paladin in einer raidgruppe gehabt .. und ich sag euch .. er war so schlecht ja... er hat dem krieger gottesschield gegeben als er 50% life hatte O.o

naja ^^ aber wenn es noch jemandem intressiert ich bin 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyRogue (18. März 2008)

Florian1708 schrieb:


> Naja manche Leute kommen sich anscheinend besser vor wenn sie 1 - 2 Jährchen älter sind.



Ich nicht. oO
Ich bin 18 und kann immer noch nicht verstehen, warum so viele Leute von "Kiddies" reden.
Die einzigen, die sich wie Kleinkinder benehmen, waren in meiner gesamten Spielzeit immer die Leute in meiner Altersklasse oder älter. -.- 
Wie sagt man doch so schön: Fasst euch an die eigene Nase  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Topic: LVL 70 Tauren Warri auf Nazjatar, 10 Jahre alt (und intelligenter und höflicher als so mancher 30-jähriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Stoffl (18. März 2008)

Ich hab meine 6-jährige Tochter mal meinen Twink in HDW übernehmen lassen... Sie hat getankt... Großes Kino...


----------



## Silberfang BlackOut (18. März 2008)

Schönes Thema.

Mein Sohn 8 will ständig das ich ihn mal WOW zocken lasse.
Weil "aber meine Freunde" alle zwischen 6 und 10 "dürfen auch schon WOW spielen" seine Aussage!

Meine Antwort "so lange du deine schulischen Leistungen nicht verbesserst darfst du kein WOW spielen".

Meine Frage an euch was glaubt ihr ist mit einer Altersbeschränkung von "12 usk" wohl gemeint??

Sicher es gibt auch genügend Erwachsene die das Game vom RL nicht mehr unterscheiden können wie bitte sollen es dann Kinder fertig bringen??

MFG


----------



## nalcarya (18. März 2008)

Silberfang schrieb:


> Schönes Thema.
> 
> Mein Sohn 8 will ständig das ich ihn mal WOW zocken lasse.
> Weil "aber meine Freunde" alle zwischen 6 und 10 "dürfen auch schon WOW spielen" seine Aussage!
> ...


Bei der Altersbeschränkung geht es meiner Meinung nach wohl hauptsächlich um die sozialen Kompetenzen die man braucht um ein MMORPG zu spielen. Kinder unter 12 verstehen in vielen Fällen einfach das Spielprinzip nicht richtig bzw realisieren nicht dass sie es da am anderen Ende mit realen Personen zu tun haben die genauso wie sie Gefühle haben.

Deswegen wird es wohl auch vorerst kein MMORPG geben das in der Freigabe unter 12 rutscht, egal wie niedlich und friedlich der Inhalt gehalten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forge87 (18. März 2008)

Letztens beim twinken: 10 Jahre und 12 Jahre, 2 Blutelfen Palas... -.- sehr schlimm! naja beim 10 jährigen bin ich auf der F-list weil er mich cool fand... 
Ich freu mich! -.-


----------



## Mystasia (18. März 2008)

Meine Nichte war 6 als sie angefangen hat meinen char zu daddeln 

heute spielt die besser als ihr Vater und ist mittlerweile 8


----------



## Bandos (18. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Bei der Altersbeschränkung geht es meiner Meinung nach wohl hauptsächlich um die sozialen Kompetenzen die man braucht um ein MMORPG zu spielen. Kinder unter 12 verstehen in vielen Fällen einfach das Spielprinzip nicht richtig bzw realisieren nicht dass sie es da am anderen Ende mit realen Personen zu tun haben die genauso wie sie Gefühle haben.
> 
> Deswegen wird es wohl auch vorerst kein MMORPG geben das in der Freigabe unter 12 rutscht, egal wie niedlich und friedlich der Inhalt gehalten ist
> 
> ...




genau erfasst!


----------



## Paladone (18. März 2008)

@Duskfall334  	

Also Gottesschild auf nen Krieger casten geht schlecht, denn der Zauber wirkt nur auf den Paladin, vielleicht meinste ja Segen des Schutzes! xD


----------



## Fast Jack (18. März 2008)

Ein Priester aus meiner ehemaligen Gilde hat mal mitten in Arka-hero seinen siebenjährigen Sohn an den PC gesetzt, weil er weg musste und der hat uns dann suverän durch die Inni gehealt(3 Bosskämpfe). 

Ich kenne Volljährige die mit ihrem eigenen Char weniger Skill haben.

Einen eigenen Char hat der lütte aber meines Wissens nicht.

[edit] Millhouse hat überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rokadulu (18. März 2008)

Die jüngsten Spieler, die ich kenne, sind meine Söhne:-) Der eine ist 11 und spielt seinen Char auf meinem Acc. Allerdings ist er bei uns in der Gilde (hauptsächlich Familien--Eltern und deren Kids um die ein bissi unter Kontrolle zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )und darf da nur in den Kinder-TS*gg*
Mein anderer Sohn ist 7 und darf ab und an mal für mich Angeln. Nur hält er sich da manchmal nicht so wirklich dran und geht dann ein bisschen Mobs hauen, was auch locker klappt. Also meinen 65er Feuer-Mage beherrscht der ganz locker^^ Was ich echt beachtlich finde.....die beiden wissen Unmengen über das Spiel. Also der Kleine ist unser wandelndes Lexikon. Der kennt alle Maps auswendig, kennt die Inis mit Namen, für welchen Lvl, weiß oft schon beim Namen einer Quest wo die ist/was das ist usw....und das einfach nur vom Zusehen und -hören. 
Nun ja....ist halt so das bei uns die ganze Familie spielt...mein Mann und ich in erster Linie und unsere Kids dann ab und an auch mal:-) und NEIN, wir sind keine Dauerzocker-Family ohne RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
RoKaDuLu


----------



## Ratbusta (18. März 2008)

ich selbst hab mit 12 angefangen..

aber auf was wir schauerliche gestalten man oft in wow trifft könnte man denken das da leute dran sind die grad ma erste klasse sind >.<


----------



## chinsai (18. März 2008)

bin selbst 13
kenn n paar die 12 und 13 sind
naja mein bruder is 10 der zockt ab und zu


----------



## Scred (18. März 2008)

also ich hab mit 10 meinen ersten gästepass bekommen,bin damals nur bis lvl 17 gekommen jetzt hab ein richtigen acc,hab ein hexer auf 61 und bin erst 12


----------



## Djinn223 (18. März 2008)

> Huhu
> 
> Ich habe mir fast alles durchgelesen und finde das Ganze ziemlich daneben und verantwortungslos. Ich spiele auch WoW und habe eine 9jährige Tochter. Sicherlich zieht das Spiel Kinder magisch an, das sehe ich an meiner Tochter. Aber sie darf es nicht spielen und auch nicht zuschauen. Deswegen spiele ich auch meistens nur abends oder wenn sie nicht da ist. (Wenn sie da ist, habe ich eh keine Zeit )... smile... Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahre und das hat auch seine Gründe.
> 
> ...



besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken 
ich werde  auch bald Vater und für mich ich absolut klar das mein kind keine Computerspiele/filme oder konsolen games zuspielen/sehen bekommt was nicht für sein alter geeignet ist. Es gibt genug andere beschäftigungen die man mit seinem kind machen kann als es vor einem bildschirm zuparken ,früher ging es ja auch als nicht jeder haushalt einen PC oder konsole hatte


----------



## Shrukan (18. März 2008)

Der Jüngste...

hmm in UBRS ein Schurke der recht viel im TS gelabert hat.
Ich wusste anfangs gar nicht ob das jetzt ein Junge oder ein Mädchen sein soll.

Bis dann ein Erwachsener gefragt hat wie alt er denn sei xD
Dann haben alle gelacht, aber auch er hat es mit Humor genommen, war schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens er war 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unzel (18. März 2008)

Locaros schrieb:


> Auf Gilneas AllySeite soll nen 9jähriger Schweizer unterwegs sein.
> Hat letztens einer im Kara-Raid erzählt, dasser mit ihm in ner Hero-Ini war. Der kleine hat zu jedem Boss dessen Fähigkeiten und die beste Taktik gewusst, wie der zu killen wäre. Und auch über die Char-Klassen wußte der so einiges, .. Technikenmäßig




jo, aber das er fähigkeiten und taktiken weiß, ist mir neu, war mal mit dem inner hero, er hat sich über alles gewundert, hat nur nicht mitbekommen, dass die dd sterben.... Und den weg Ehrenfeste -> ZH wusst er auch net, und wir sind diesen Weg nicht nur 1x gelaufen an diesem abend^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Istn 70er pala...


----------



## PeriBelgium (19. März 2008)

Bei mir wars ein 13 jähriger Zwerg, also im Spiel, pünktlich um 0h00, kam die Mutti ins Zimmer und er musste ausloggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex93 (19. März 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> hoffe dass du ally spielst und er auf die hordler haut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehhh bitte nichts gegen Hordis bin seit kurzem selber einer^^
Die sind iwie netter die Leute bei der Horde(net so kiddies)

ansonsten mein kleiner Bruder(8) zockt auch macht abr nur die quest bis lvl 10 und farmt sonst nur rep kosten.

das wars ciao


----------



## daywalka (19. März 2008)

ich musste mal ein sozialpraktikum in einem kindergarten machen. da war ein 5jähriger junge, der mich gefragt hatte, ob ich das spiel WoW kennen würde oO 
der meinte er würde einen 70er hexer spielen aber manchmal auch die chars von seinen eltern.... krank einfach nur
die eltern haben den bestimmt für den hochgezogen oder so, aber mit 5jahren wow... das gibts einfach nich, krank!!

ach da fällt mir noch ein, ich war mal in ner instanz mit ts. da waren außer mir noch 3 leute. schnell haben die 2 die am reden waren rausgefunden, dass beide ca 10jahre alt waren und haben sich über spongebob (heißt der so) und die sesamstraße unterhalten oO 
naja, der letzte meinte nach einigen minuten dann, dass er 38 und lehrer an nem gymnasium wäre und dass ihn diese unterhaltung total ankotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@alex93: FOR THE HORDE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (19. März 2008)

Sohnemann spielt seid 2 Jahren WoW , hat nun seinen Jäger auf seinen eigenen Account und nicht mehr auf dem der Frau seid 1 Monate da wir dann auch mal zu 3 daddeln koennen ( er ist jetzt 11 also spielt seid er 9 ist WoW solange de Schulischen Leistungen weiter stimmen und er bei Sonne raus geht) ...

Ist ein beliebter Jäger auf seinem Server im Raid sowie auch in fremden Inni Gruppen und im PVP .. spielt noch einen Holy Priester PP 29er Twink und bis heute kamen noch keine Beschwerden eher Anfragen wann er wieder mal Zeit hat ...


----------



## Corlin (19. März 2008)

Hmm....... juengste spieler ist glaub ich 12jahre. Ist in meiner gilde und so ganz inordnung. 


Ich frag mich immer nr wie die an das geld kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolamar (19. März 2008)

Hab ein Kolege der spielt auch mit seinem 2 Jährigen Bruder


----------



## Bluestrat (19. März 2008)

also vor meiner legalen wowzeit hab ich privatserver gezockt. bin dann mal in eine 3-mann gilde eingetreten^^ der chef davon war 6 jahre alt. ungelogen, hat man aber auch im ts gehört...


----------



## Valladion (20. März 2008)

Bei uns an der Schule gibts ne Klasse mit 4 13-Jährigen,a lle Full T6


----------



## Nevad (16. April 2008)

Valladion schrieb:


> Bei uns an der Schule gibts ne Klasse mit 4 13-Jährigen,a lle Full T6



Ja,das haben sie dir erzählt ;-)


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

direkt kenn ich einen der is 12, hat aber erst nen 45hunter
aber in meiner gilde hat einer indirekt gesagt wie jung er ist:
[Gilde][<Name>]: Hey ich hab heute 1999 ehre gemacht! des is lustig weil des is genau mein geburtsjahr ^^
[Gilde][<anderer Name>]: LOL und das gibst du einfach so zu  XD
[Gilde][<Nocheiner>]: *LACH* du kleinkind!
[Gilde][<noname>]: hihihihihi du OPFER!
ok ich finde meine gilde besteht wahrscheinlich auch teilweise aus kleinen kindern aber die gebens wenigstens nicht zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scofield-junior (16. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> @geibscher  mit 8 jahren is man im 2. oder 3. schuljahr un ma kann scon relativ flüssig lesen. ich habe mit 5 jahren anf´gefangen zu zocken. ich hab age of empires 2 gespielt von 5 bis 8 jahren jeden tag.


uah das hab ich mit 12 angefangen. das geilste game der welt. nach super smah bros.



mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.



schonmal gehört, dass das schädlich ist?



> Ich hab meine 6-jährige Tochter mal meinen Twink in HDW übernehmen lassen... Sie hat getankt... Großes Kino...



was manche eltern ihren kindern antun


----------



## Arahtor (16. April 2008)

12


----------



## Zephryt (16. April 2008)

Als ich mit WoW anfing war ich auch 12, dass ist mittlerweile schon 3 Jahre her.^^
Ansonsten hab ich mal nen 11 Jährigen getroffen, eigtl. ein ganz netter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (16. April 2008)

Locaros schrieb:


> Auf Gilneas AllySeite soll nen 9jähriger Schweizer unterwegs sein.
> Hat letztens einer im Kara-Raid erzählt, dasser mit ihm in ner Hero-Ini war. Der kleine hat zu jedem Boss dessen Fähigkeiten und die beste Taktik gewusst, wie der zu killen wäre. Und auch über die Char-Klassen wußte der so einiges, .. Technikenmäßig


Ha, hab ich's doch gewusst: Die Schweizer *Patrioten-Modus off*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic:
Die meisten Spieler, die ich kenne, sind 16-25... Habe einmal einen 12-Jährigen Spieler kennen gelernt... Mit dem war ich 1x in einer Instanz --> Nie wieder!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (16. April 2008)

Der mit dem 8-Jährigen Bruder, der is ein Schulkollege von mir. Er is 14 und ich auch. Und was jüngeres will und muss ich auch nicht kennen.


----------



## Uxu (16. April 2008)

Mein Sohn is 4 und is auf lvl 6. Aber viel weiter wird der nicht kommen, denn er darf nur in Elwynn rumrennen. Das reicht ja auch schon. Er darf eh nur ne Stunde pro Woche.


----------



## luXz (16. April 2008)

Ich erriner mich noch ein ne situatuion im TS von unserem gildentreffen war noch vor bc
auf einmal ne piepsige wohl sehr junge stimmt ruft :
"Mein Onkel hat den Hammer von Ragnaros!"
wir ham uns alle so einen abgelacht weil das einfach so geil klang dann ham wa ihn immer bissl geneckt und auf seinen Onkel angesprochen^^

war wohl um die 12

hmm ich hab so mit 12-13 angefangen bei den acc von meinem bruder hatte damals n priester
war zum ersten mal in einer instanz -> todesminen (dm^^) ich hab geheilt sind aber net gewiped ich hab sogar lob abkassiert wegen dem guten heal^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. April 2008)

in meiner Gilde war n 10 Jähriger hypheraktiver mit Ads.
hmmm was spielt der wohl...................NelF roGuE natürlich!


----------



## Metatrom (16. April 2008)

damalz ein 8 jähriger, spielte einen Mage.

In 60er Zeiten war das witzig da hat der ZG raids eröffnet und hat ca bis zum ersten Boss den Raidleader gemacht bis er in die Heier musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber an sich war er kein schlechter Spieler er konnte ZG, MC und ONY auswendig nur ich bezweifel das er das kleine 1 mal 1 beherscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stell es mir auf dem Pausenhof toll vor.

"Gib mir dein Pausenbrot"

"Vorsicht ich bin fire Mage und haue 14k crits instant raus!"


----------



## Annovella (16. April 2008)

das spiel sollte ab 16 sein...


----------



## TerenceHill89 (16. April 2008)

naja wir haben einen 13er leider bei uns jetzt inner gilde naja
sonnst ich bin 18 und das ist auch besser so ^^
und wir nehmen nur och >18 auf


----------



## Irkirtark (16. April 2008)

Also ich hab mir mal ein paar comments durchgelesen hmm was der jüngste war weiß ich net aber bei Giga hab ich die ältesten gesehen xD die WOW Rentner hehe na ja an eins zwei stellen wurde hier auch diskutiert ob es gut ist wenn man so früh anfängt zu zocken wegen der entwicklung und so. Ich finds jedenfalls klasse wenn man früh anfängt zu zocken studien beweisen das Zocker nicht so Faschistisch und Rassistisch sind da im Spiel man die leute nur nach ihrem Charakter beurteilt. Das wirkt sich auch aufs RL aus. Naj a meiner meinung nach sukt RL gewaltig. Ich finds immer ziemlich lustig wenn ich durch die Straßen laufe und mich alle anstaren und beleidigen wenn ich vorbeilaufe (Ich trage einen Schwarzen Ledermantel und sonst auch nichts farbiges xD) und dann abends wenn ich durch OG laufe sagt ein noob schenkst du mir ein gold bidde du hast doch bestimmt ganz viel so mächtig wie du bist^^ ok das wars na ja cu


----------



## Cazor (17. April 2008)

hab meine Tochter mit 5 mal an die Tasten gelassen. Sie fand die Blutelfen so hübsch. Ich find das eher nicht aber ich hab auch nie mit Barbiepuppen gespielt.  ;Þ
Der jüngste mir bekannte regelmässige Spieler, den ich auch rl getroffen habe, ist 9.


----------



## Kimbini (17. April 2008)

die tochter einer freundin "spielte" schon WoW, da war sie keine 2 Jahre alt! War aber mehr ein Bewegen der Figur als ein wirkliches Spiel. Ist aber schon interessant, wie früh die Kinder lernen, mit der Tastatur umzugehen und zu sehen, was welche Taste bewirkt!


----------



## Scande Yuvan (17. April 2008)

Weiß garnicht ob das dazugezählt werden kann...mein 5 jähriger Sohn hatte mir mal beim Spielen zugesehen und wollte dann auch mal. Hab ihn 10 Mobs verprügeln lassen und dann wars gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seamon (17. April 2008)

Wir haben in unserer Gilde ein "Ehrenmitglied" - der Sohn eines Spielers, ist 4 Jahre alt.

Und mächtig stolz auf seinen Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Nur mit dem Chatten haperts noch, da kommt nur Zeichensalat... hehe)


----------



## Mitzy (17. April 2008)

Die jüngste Person? Der 6 jährige Bruder meines Kumpels^^. Das ist sogar ganz gut, ich meine, wenn er zockt farmt er liebend gerne- und hey, wer farmt schon gerne? Ein menschlicher farm bot, ist doch auch was feines *gg*


----------



## quilosa (17. April 2008)

wir hatten einen sehr guten heiler (druide + priester) dem lange niemand glauben wollte, dass er erst 13 ist.
dass mal jemand seine ableger bisschen seine chars laufen/kämpfen lässt kommt ja häufiger vor; einer aus meiner jetzigen gilde verdonnert auch seinen 10-jährigen bruder zum farmen und dem macht es spass.


----------



## Staxe (17. April 2008)

Also der jüngste Spieler den ich kenne ist 8 Jahre und seine Mutter ist bei uns in der Gilde gewesen.

Er durfte zwar immer nur einmal in der Woche spielen aber wenn wir mal mit ihm auf Tour waren dann hat er an jeder Kochstelle angehalten und zu seiner Mutter gemeint "Mama warte mal, ich koch dir was feines".

War schon einer süßer^^

Ich selber bis 17.


----------



## Fargolan (17. April 2008)

Von ner Bekannten von mir spielt die Tochter, die ist erst 7. 
Aber die levelt halt recht langsam ^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. April 2008)

Als ich noch auf Malfurion gezockt hab ,hat da auch der Sohn einer Arbeitskollegin gezockt. Der Kleine war zu dem Zeitpunkt 11 Jahre alt. Und ich muss sagen das er einer der Ausnahmen war ,die die Regel bestätigten denn der Kleine legte ein erwachsenes Verhalten an den Tag von dem sich so mancher Mittdreißiger ne Scheibe hätte abschneiden können. 

Also immer erst die Leute anschaun ,bevor man nur aufgrund des Alters urteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Icho


----------



## Fumacilla (17. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> wen Interessiert das??
> Dümmster Thread der mir in Buffed untergekommen ist.
> und zum Topic:13




juhu und wieder der erste flame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen intressiert das obs dich intressiert? und wieso antwortest du eigentlich wenn das thema ja so uninteressant ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

back 2 topic:

der jüngste der mir je unterkam hat sich in meine gilde "reingelogen"... seine angabe war er wäre 16 (nehmen fast nur ab 16 auf) und er hat sich aber selbst gestellt und mir gebeíchtet das er 13 ist...

nichts desto trotz.... der kleine nervt wie die hölle aber: er ist mittlerweile unser gildenmascottchen und niemand bringt uns mehr zum lachen als er.... alles in allem hat er teilweise sogar richtig was aufm kasten... mit 13 lateinkurse und so allgemein der ausdruck....

meine freundin war mit nem 11 jährigen in einer instanz (gleicher server)!

greetz


----------



## Würmchen (17. April 2008)

lol als das war noch wärend MC Zeiten unser MT1 und seine Frau waren bei uns im Raid 

ab und an musste dann der Papa (MT1) mal afk und sein Sohn (7) hat dann weiter gespielt, so nach 3 bis  4 wochen wurde er dann auch voll eingesetzt da er fast besser als sein Vater den Tank beherschte.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (17. April 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> das macht einen RIESEN Unterschied, weil Sport zB Deine körperliche Entwicklung fördert etc pp. - das sollte Dir aber eigentlich klar sein oder?




vorm pc sitzen muss nicht heissen das man den ganzen tag zockt!
kinder müssen in der heutigen zeit an den pc rangeführt werden umso früher umso besser!
den wenn sie erwasen sind und sich nicht damit auskennen, werden sie wohl oder übel im berufsleben nichts erreichen, man muss ja schon in ner tanke als aushilfe sich mitm pc auskennenn^^

ich selber hab mit 4 glaub ich angefangen zu zocken, damals noch wüstenschlacht aufm atari 2600^^
aber ich dürfte das auch nicht den ganzen tag!
mein sohn is atm 5 monate alt , und mancham sizt er auch auf meinem schoss wenn ich farmen bin, er is ganz begeistert vom netherdrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch er darf später mal an rechner, aber nicht um den ganzen tag zum zocken!
alles muss ausgewogen sein, dazu gehört auch raus in die natur mit freunden und unfug machen^^

p.s der jüngste mit dem ich gezockt hab war glaub ich 11 weiss ich nicht mehr genau, aber er hatte es drauf


----------



## Grobius (17. April 2008)

Ich kenn da einen, der ist 10, der hat mit 9 eine Gilde mit über 400 Mitgliedern aufgebaut. Jeder in der Gilde, auch die über 40-jährigen, haben ihn respektiert. Kürzlich hat er von sich aus die Gilde an einen Nachfolger seiner  Wahl abgegeben, da für ihn das Gynmasium vorgeht. Solch ein Verhalten sollte sich mal ein Erwachsener als Vorbild nehmen.


----------



## Darkstar84 (17. April 2008)

Soll doch jeder spielen wie er kann solang die sich auch zusammenreißen und noch gepflegte umgangsformen kennen sollen sie doch. Es gibt 30jährige die benehmen sich wie die letzten Penner kenne viele unter 16 die richtig gut spielen und auch noch nett und höflich sind ok die müssen um 20uhr Afk essen gehen oder um 22 uhr ins bett aber was solls wenn man mit ihnen spielen kann ist das ok.


----------



## Cazor (17. April 2008)

Darkstar84 schrieb:


> Soll doch jeder spielen wie er kann solang die sich auch zusammenreißen und noch gepflegte umgangsformen kennen sollen sie doch. Es gibt 30jährige die benehmen sich wie die letzten Penner kenne viele unter 16 die richtig gut spielen und auch noch nett und höflich sind ok die müssen um 20uhr Afk essen gehen oder um 22 uhr ins bett aber was solls wenn man mit ihnen spielen kann ist das ok.


ok, unter 12 und über 40 sind die Netten. 
Bin weder noch, buh^^


----------



## Uthser (17. April 2008)

Also wenn ich mir die ersten 3 Seiten ankucke bekomm ich 2 Aussagen.

1. CS spielen Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Manche sollten einfach mehr für /in der Schule tun statt zu zocken.


btt. 13


----------



## Lordcocain (17. April 2008)

Der Sohn von meinem Gildenleader spielt auch gelegentlich mal Papas Chars (er ist 7).
Das Problem war nur, das wir es erst erfahren haben, als unser Chef doch ziemlich stinkig war weil sein Sohn ein paar neue "Wörter" gelernt hat!
Naja aus diesem Vorfall hat unser GIldenchef allerdings eine Sache gelernt: Er sagt jetzt immer bescheid, das sein Sohn zockt!
Dann drücken wir uns natürlich kindgerecht aus und lassen mal die Bettgeschichten von unserem Hexer mit seiner Sukki weg!xD


----------



## Tpohrl (17. April 2008)

oO, gratz zum wiederbeleben dieses wayne threads!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (17. April 2008)

Also hier ist mal unser kleine Level 2 "Char" , ja ich gebe es zu es ist nicht ihr Char und man könnte jetzt von Accountshareing reden aber sie will ihn halt immer "hopsen" lassen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordcocain (17. April 2008)

oO, gratz zum Erstellen eine Wayne Posts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowelve (17. April 2008)

Hab was ähnliches erlebt. Mein Arenapartner lässt seinen Neffen manchmal kurz zocken und vergisst natürlich immer mir Bescheid zu sagen...naja ich merk es ja schnell wenn plötzlich noobfragen kommen oder sehe dass er mit einem 70er irgendwo stundenlang in lowlvl gebiete rumhängt. Der Neffe ist 9 Jahre alt, bis dato der jüngste Spieler den ich kenne.


----------



## gargoylis (17. April 2008)

Mein Sohnemann zoggt auch ab und an ne runde WoW. der ist fast 11. Aber er ist stellenweise sehr überfordert. 
Die Zeit die er zoggen kann nutzt er meisten mit Warcraft 3. Da ist er auch richtig gut. Fordert jedesmal seinen Papa heraus. Nur ne Chance hat er net wirklich. Meine beiden anderen Zwerge kennen WoW und Warcraft 3 auch ganz gut. Hab Arthas (als DK) mit Kel'Thuzad als Desktop pic und jedesmal wenn das meine kids sehen "Papa stimmts das ist Arthas mit dem Lich König". Ich schmunzel jedesmal wenn die das sagen.
Mein mittlerer ist 6 und spielt Warcraft 3 auch schon mit grosser Hingabe. Nur es will net funzen. Weil das mit dem lesen noch net so geht. Aber ich denke ma sobald er in die Schule geht und lesen kann wird er richtig gut.


In diesem Sinne


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (17. April 2008)

Eigor-Madmortem schrieb:


> Also hier ist mal unser kleine Level 2 "Char" , ja ich gebe es zu es ist nicht ihr Char und man könnte jetzt von Accountshareing reden aber sie will ihn halt immer "hopsen" lassen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




des is ja mal nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aletia (17. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die is ja süß die Kleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein jüngster Mitspieler war 11. War ein Mädel und hat ne Priesterin gespielt. Sie gehörte zu denen die noch nicht ganz so weit ist. Ihr versteht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jivago (17. April 2008)

Also,

Ich bin 37 und meine Tochter spielt seit sie 5 ist einen Jäger, den ich mal angefangen habe. Mittlrweile hat Sie es geschafft, (nach 2 Jahren) auf level 24 zu kommen und ist mittlerweile 7 Jahre.
Nur zur Info, sie darf maximal 30 Minuten spielen und darf auch nur in die leichteren Regionen, wo die Gegner noch "tierisch" sind und keine Monster.

Am lustigsten ist es , wenn Sie sagt, "Schau mal Papa, ich hab ein neues Haustier".

Natürlich will Sie gerne ein Reittier oder sogar ein Flugmount haben. Da hat sie sich doch letztens in der Makrofunktion das Icon von einem Greifen genommen und hat in der Makrofunktion geschrieben" Das ist mein Fogl".

Naja, sie hat Ihren Spass, aber mit andren was unternehmen darf sie nicht. Chatten kann sie noch nicht richtig und das ist auch gut so.

Ps. ab und an darf auch mal der kleine Bruder auf einen Mob schiessen, der ist 5 Jahre.

So, wer sich jetzt aufregt, das kleine Kinder dieses Spiel spielen dem sei gesagt, das die Fernsehwerbung heutzutage viel schlimmer und anzüglicher ist. Wenn ich da an die neue Burgerking-Werbung denke,wo so ein Milchbubi sich den long chicken in den Schoss hält und so tut als ob er beim öffnen des Burgers seine Vorhaut zurückzieht. Dazu eine Frau an der Stange anzüglich tanzt. Und das ganze im Mittagsprogramm,zwischen dem Kinderprogramm. Oder letztens die Wiederholung von so einer sketchserie,die normalerweise nachts läuft,wo jeder zweite sketch sexuelle andeutungen macht, aber dann im Mittagsfernsehen am sonntag wiederholt wird.
Diejenigen die sich über Kinderzockerei auf WoW aufregen, die sollten mal mit den Augen eines Kindes 1 Stunde lang sat1 oder pro7 schauen.

Grüsse


----------



## Shadowelve (17. April 2008)

Jivago schrieb:


> So, wer sich jetzt aufregt, das kleine Kinder dieses Spiel spielen dem sei gesagt, das die Fernsehwerbung heutzutage viel schlimmer und anzüglicher ist. Wenn ich da an die neue Burgerking-Werbung denke,wo so ein Milchbubi sich den long chicken in den Schoss hält und so tut als ob er beim öffnen des Burgers seine Vorhaut zurückzieht. Dazu eine Frau an der Stange anzüglich tanzt. Und das ganze im Mittagsprogramm,zwischen dem Kinderprogramm. Oder letztens die Wiederholung von so einer sketchserie,die normalerweise nachts läuft,wo jeder zweite sketch sexuelle andeutungen macht, aber dann im Mittagsfernsehen am sonntag wiederholt wird.
> Diejenigen die sich über Kinderzockerei auf WoW aufregen, die sollten mal mit den Augen eines Kindes 1 Stunde lang sat1 oder pro7 schauen.
> 
> Grüsse



/sign

Echt arm was die mit dem deutschen Fernsehen anstellen. Ich wunder mich schon lange nicht mehr wieso Jugendliche immer früher Geschlechtsverkehr haben und sogar schon mit 14 Kinder bekommen...arme Gesellschaft.


----------



## Icewind (17. April 2008)

ein 9 jähriger der einen off Tank spielte und mich beschimpfte warum ich ihn nicht als main tank nehmen wollt war das schlimmste was ich da erlebte


----------



## Heydu (17. April 2008)

hehe, ich kenne einen spieler, und der ist gerade mal 10 geworden und er ist mein Bruder^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim spielen hat er mich immer beobachtet und alles gelernt was man über ein char lernen kann ^^ somit beherrscht er fast alle chars. tja, das ist eigentlich sogar zu meinem Vorteil, denn mein kleiner Bruder spielt jetzt fast so gut wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. was mache ich? ich lass ihn mir dailies machen, farmen, lvln oder pvp machen^^ ich lasse ihn entscheiden, was er machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 somit hat er seinen Spass und kann frei wählen, was er machen will^^ seine freude steigt somit immer mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich finds toll^^, wenn ich esse, weg bin oder sonst was, dass er für mich spielt^^. bei 20 chars hat er da eine sehr grosse auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ich selber bin 21

LG
Dark


----------



## Sam1202 (17. April 2008)

Wir haben einen 14jährigen Junge in der Gilde. Als er das mal gesagt hat bin ich echt vom hocker gefallen.

Hatte den schon öfters im TS gehört und den lcoker auf 18 oder 19 geschätzt. Aber auch von seinem Verhalten her und so.
Und vom Spielen muss ich sagen hat der echt Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (17. April 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...


 Doch so Traurig es ist wir hatten mal im TS für ne instanz runde damals Kloster (von von den Scharlachroten) einen Knirps der war erst 9 Jahre meiner Meinung nach viel zu Jung.


----------



## Pmm (17. April 2008)

@ Schmiedemeister

Du bist echt hammer LOL!!

Das sind solche Leute die nix zu tun haben und bissle sinnlos flamen gehen.

Zum thread zurück: Ich finde mit 8 Jahren ist es echt übel wow zu spielen... da kann sich ne echt krasse Sucht entwickeln^^
Aber jeder das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (17. April 2008)

Acht Jahre alt. 
Die kleine Schwester von meiner Kollegin. Hab es erst gar nicht gemerkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die war aber auch ganz, ganz süss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kollegin hatte sich aber auch schon ein paar mal darüber aufgeregt, was die Gildis im Gildenchat schrieben, da sie es nicht gut fand für die kleine Schwester. 
Denn die kleine war schon wirklich auf Zack! Die könnte manch älteren etwas vor machen, was Rechtschreibung und Satzstellung anbelangt! 
Sie hat mir auch erzählt, dass sie wie ihre grosse Schwester Medizin studieren will! ^^


----------



## Thoor (17. April 2008)

zwischen 2 und 5 jahre wage ich zu behaupten kann sich noch gar keine Sucht entwickeln weil die Kinder da net wissen was sie eig machen und deshalb einfach mal auf die lustigen tasten hauen und dann bewegt sich das lustige männchen!Ich denk ma erst so ca ab 8 jahren kann sich da was entwickeln:-)


----------



## Tafkatb (17. April 2008)

Hm den jüngsten den ich kenne ist ein Pala aus meiner Gilde der ist gestern 13 geworden.


----------



## humanflower (17. April 2008)

Der jüngste WoW Spieler mit dem ich etwas zu tun hatte...ich glaube es war ein 2 Jähriger.
Der Sohn eines Gildenkollegen der mitten in der Instanz auf den Tasten rumgedrückt hat und dadurch 3 Vibes verursacht hat (papi war der Tank), aber als wir dann den kleinen im Ts gehört haben war alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Cassiopheia (17. April 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob ich draußen den ganzen Tag Fußball spiele oder halt mitm Freund an der Xbox oder n ordentliches Spiel am PC spiel?
> 
> Außerdem muss man die Kinder heute früh an den PC heranführen, dafür bin ich meinen Eltern wirklich dankbar!



Es macht gar keinen Unterschied, deswegen gibt es auch soviele Kinder die einfach nur noch fett sind, kein Körpergefühl mehr haben und einfachste Übungen nicht mehr schaffen (Rolle vorwärts etc), klar sind Computer wichtig, aber ob ein Grundschulkind unbedingt WoW zocken muss sei dahingestellt... Vor allem weil es kein Spiel ist bei dem man nur mal eben 30 Mins oder so zockt. Ich finde Kinder haben nichts in WoW verloren. Die sollen erstmal ihre Kindheit genießen, als Teenie kommen solche Spiele doch sowieso.



Jivago schrieb:


> So, wer sich jetzt aufregt, das kleine Kinder dieses Spiel spielen dem sei gesagt, das die Fernsehwerbung heutzutage viel schlimmer und anzüglicher ist. Wenn ich da an die neue Burgerking-Werbung denke,wo so ein Milchbubi sich den long chicken in den Schoss hält und so tut als ob er beim öffnen des Burgers seine Vorhaut zurückzieht. Dazu eine Frau an der Stange anzüglich tanzt. Und das ganze im Mittagsprogramm,zwischen dem Kinderprogramm. Oder letztens die Wiederholung von so einer sketchserie,die normalerweise nachts läuft,wo jeder zweite sketch sexuelle andeutungen macht, aber dann im Mittagsfernsehen am sonntag wiederholt wird.
> Diejenigen die sich über Kinderzockerei auf WoW aufregen, die sollten mal mit den Augen eines Kindes 1 Stunde lang sat1 oder pro7 schauen.



Genau deswegen bliebt der Fernseher auch aus solange meine Tochter wach ist! Genauso wie ich nicht WoW spiele, wenn meine Tochter anwesend ist.

MfG


----------



## maverick9999 (17. April 2008)

Den jüngsten den ich kennen gelernt habe, ist 13 und bei mir in der Gilde. 

Zum Thema Kinder und Spiele:
Ich habe mit 5 meinen Atari 7800 (YEAH, so geil hab den immernoch) bekommen, mit 7 hatte ich nen C64, mit 10 nen Amiga 500, und mit 13 dann nen PC, heute bin ich 24.
Ich bin keine introvertierte Kugel, die null Freunde hat und kein RL besitzt. 
Somit kann ich von mir sagen, dass mir das frühe spielen nicht geschadet hat. Ok, an den damaligen Geräten war natürlich die Grafik *hust* nicht so realistisch wie sie heute ist, trotz allem waren es auch damals schon "Gewaltspiele", wie z.B. Blood'n'Guts aufm C64 etc. 
Besonders die Zeit aufm C64 war extrem genial, da ich so noch vor den anderen Kindern in meiner Klasse die englische schrift verstanden habe und lesen konnte. Gleiches teilweise auch auf dem Amiga.


----------



## NightCreat (17. April 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> oh mann wieder son nasenbär, der JEDEN thread als sinnlos sieht.
> 
> geh kacken
> 
> ...



löl  nasenbär zwar kein besonderes wort aber hab mich trotzdem schlapp gelacht xD

zum thread: 11 jähriges mädchen ^^ kenne viele kiddis auf meinem server so alle 14-16 find die aber alle nett vllt weil ich selber 16 bin aber benehmen können sich alle


----------



## Belsina5 (17. April 2008)

13 glaub ich war ein pala
den hab ich mal 1 mal gratis eine vz gemacht danach wollte er andauernd eine^^
seitdem mach ich nix mehr gratis


----------



## Diechillkroete (17. April 2008)

gestern in die gilde gekommen ---> 15

war um 1:30 noch wach.... also ich musste vor 10 jahren um die uhrzeit schon im bett sein unter der woche o_O


----------



## CharlySteven (17. April 2008)

bei mir 11, er kläng im ts wie ein mädlchen und konnte nich tanken <.<


----------



## Subucu (17. April 2008)

Hu, ich weiss von einem Kollegen (er 43) sein Sohn 6 Jahre zoggt auch, aber killt auch nur mobs ohne sinn und verstand, also keine quest oder so. Mittlerweile hat die Mutter das aber verboten, wegen suchtgefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (17. April 2008)

8 oda 5 bin mir net mehr ganz sicher. aba n 8 jährigen spieler auf jeden fall!
lg reeth


----------



## Alaríon (Ewige Wacht) (17. April 2008)

airace schrieb:


> öhhhmmm den ich kenne ist der kleine bruder von mein kumpel der hat einen twink auf seinen Acc er hat seinen PvP twink auf 19 gespielt wen mein kumpel weg war und so ^^ und er darf mit dem schurken sogar in WS ^^


Rechtschreibung 6
Satzzeichen 6
Und vermutlich aus diesem Grund schneiden die Pisa-Studien in Deutschland so verdammt schlecht ab, weil zu viele Schüler (Grund- und Oberschüler) nur noch vor der Glotze oder dem PC hängen und Müll "einatmen".
Wenn ich mitbekäme das ein 5-8 jähriger neben mir rumgurkt und auch noch im TS rumwuselt würde ich den Eltern eine Anzeige schreiben die sich gewaschen hat, unfassbar.
Meine Kinder dürfen vielleicht mit 10 mal kurz für 15 Minuten an den PC, aber nur wenn ich mit dabei bin.
Alles andere ist unverantwortlich, Kinder sollen spielen, lernen und Spaß am Leben haben, Computerspiele gehören sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## Caihywe (17. April 2008)

Also ich bin 39^^und mein Mann und ich spielen beide. Unser Sohn ist 10 und er darf auch spielen. Es muss halt nur Grenzen geben. Ich finde aber das er seinen Char sehr gut beherrscht und er geht immer für mich Bg, weil ich das hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde solange ein Hobby nicht dein Leben bestimmt ist das in Ordnung.

LG
Narzissa

PS: Ins Ts darf er nicht und in Deutsch hat er eine eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylirius (17. April 2008)

Der jüngste bisher war 8.
Der war aber saucool, wohlerzogen, höflich und immer für ein paar Lacher gut. Im TS war seine Stimme einfach unschlagbar. 
Außerdem ein guter Spieler, hatte mit seinem Raid MC clear.


----------



## Kyragan (17. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> @geibscher  mit 8 jahren is man im 2. oder 3. schuljahr un ma kann scon relativ flüssig lesen. ich habe mit 5 jahren anf´gefangen zu zocken. ich hab age of empires 2 gespielt von 5 bis 8 jahren jeden tag.


und bist du stolz drauf? stolz darauf, in nem Alter wo man normalerweise draußen mit freunden spielt und mitm fahrrad unterwegs ist schon in der bude gehockt und gezockt zu haben?
Das ist unsere Jugend, DU bist Deutschland!


----------



## nuxxar* (17. April 2008)

Icewind schrieb:


> ein 9 jähriger der einen off Tank spielte und mich beschimpfte warum ich ihn nicht als main tank nehmen wollt war das schlimmste was ich da erlebte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (17. April 2008)

5jahre 

aber er darf nur angeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (17. April 2008)

Naja ich hab auch in der Grundschule angefangen am PC zu hocken, jedoch meisten unter Aufsicht meiner Eltern, da lernt man schon von selbst wann Schluss ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: der jüngste war 8 Jahre, war ein überraschend guter Tank


----------



## Aplizzier (17. April 2008)

jo  also ich hatte bis jetzt nur nen 13 jährigen in ner ini. war an sich ganz cool nur das er als iwie von der mum gerufen wurd


----------



## Boomman (17. April 2008)

Hmm...als ich mich auf dem TTR rumtrieb hat mich auf einma so n Jäger angeflüstert...nachdem der mir i-wie so vorkam als wollte er nur nen 70ger ham hab ich ihn ma gefragt welches lvl sein main sei....er sagte 70...danach auf welchem server sein main is...er sagte er habe keine ahnung aber als ich dann fragt wie alt er sei meinte er 8^^

P.s.:Nichts ggn Jäger das war nach ner waren Begebenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg
Ich


----------



## Smoke89 (17. April 2008)

hmm also ich kenn einen dem sein bro (2 Jahre) lässt er manchma an seinen Top equipten schami ^^ und dann hab ich einen im raid getroffen von 7 Jahren der mir übelst aufm sack ging hatte kein plan wie was ging sein gelaber im ts war ätzend und um 8.15 hörst du nur irgendwas im hontergrund schreien du bist ja immer noch an den drecks kasten und zack war er off^^ 


PS: war aber 70 Oo aber ich muss ja sagen wer muss heut zu tage schon bei den quests lesen mit mop map^^


----------



## EviLKeX (17. April 2008)

Also ich hab mal einen getroffen der is 11(!). WAR mal mein gleader aber als ich des erfahren hab bin ich glei wieder raus aus der guild


----------



## Gwynny (17. April 2008)

Der jüngste Spieler war 11, hat man ihm aber nicht angemerkt. Er klang sehr erwachsen und vernünftig.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Xunila (17. April 2008)

Meine Söhne sind jetzt 12 und 14 und spielen beide seit mehr als zwei Jahren, d.h. als wir WoW kauften waren sie wohl noch 9 bzw. 11. Erst seit dem letzten Jahr ziehen sie ihre Main-Charactere richtig durch und fangen nicht mehr alle paar Wochen einen neuen Character an. Inzwischen sind sie 69 und 70, der Große heilt in Kara, darf da aber nur am Wochenende rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltroon (17. April 2008)

also der jüngste wow spieler den ich getroffen habe war 10 O.O


----------



## pfüpfi (17. April 2008)

meine tochter ist 4 und hat ne druidin lvl 9. aber viel mehr als wölfe und pumas kloppen und in donnerfels herumirren macht sie noch nicht.^^


----------



## Gwynny (17. April 2008)

Xunila schrieb:


> Meine Söhne sind jetzt 12 und 14 und spielen beide seit mehr als zwei Jahren, d.h. als wir WoW kauften waren sie wohl noch 9 bzw. 11. Erst seit dem letzten Jahr ziehen sie ihre Main-Charactere richtig durch und fangen nicht mehr alle paar Wochen einen neuen Character an. Inzwischen sind sie 69 und 70, der Große heilt in Kara, darf da aber nur am Wochenende rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Das find ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LorthBoggy (17. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> @d3l1ght   man kann als ind aba auch nich den ganzen tag nur vorm pc sitzen. sport is in der entwicklung auch wichtig. kinder brauchen von allem ein bisschen für die ideale entwicklung.



Right, ich kenne einen WoW spieler der konnte nicht mal Serviette sagen und mit Menschen kann er nicht gut Umgehen, aber er ist ganz io.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deraphin (17. April 2008)

Mein alter Gildenleader hatt nen 4 Jährigen(mittlerweile 5) Sohn der ab und an mal vorm Rechner sitzt. Hat uns mit dem Heipala seines Vaters völlig unproblematisch durch ne 70er Instanz geheilt. Ansonsten macht er AV für seinen Vater. Total süss wenn er dann im TS ist und Sachen erzählt..."Duhuu der Orc hat mich getötet...das gibt ärger"mit so einer super süssen piepsigen Kinderstimme.


----------



## BlackSoldier (17. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.



der verdrescht die mobbs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kenne einen, lasst mich nicht lügen, ich glaube 13 isser aber extrem nett höflich und hilfsbereit. Also da könnten sich manche 20 jährigen ne scheibe von abschneiden (selber 19)


----------



## Döpfi (17. April 2008)

Ich kenn einen 8-Jährigen!!


----------



## C20LET (17. April 2008)

Also, sorry wenn ich sowas lese dann wird mir echt schlecht! 

Ich glaube kaum das ein 6 Jähriger weiß was er da tut! So junge Kinder müssen an die frische Luft - soziale Kontakte knüpfen oder auf dem Spielplatz was für die Motorik tun... Wo soll sowas den Enden? 
Erst WOW lernen zu spielen und anschließend wagen wir mal den Aufrechten Gang???

Da bin ich wirklich nur froh, dass ich in einer anderen Zeit aufgewachsen bin.

Wahrscheinlich belächelt ihr meinen "Einwurf" nur aber hinterfragt euch doch mal kritisch ob dies wirklich eine sinnvolle Aufgabe / Erziehung für ein so junges Kind ist?

und btw. Chinafarmer scheinen jetzt wohl out zu sein da es ja die eigenen (klein)Kinder übernehmen.....


----------



## fst (17. April 2008)

12 is net jung da dieses spiel a 12 ist^^ der jüngste nach seiner aussage bzw aussage der mutter war wohl 6...und der ander eiwie 8 oder 9...find ich jung


----------



## Visssion (17. April 2008)

Jo bei mir wars denk ich auch nen 12 jähriger aber weiß das nich soo genau, und meiner meinung nach sagt das alter nich wirklich was aus, es gibt 16 jährige die sind reifer als manch 30 jährige .... (selber bin ich 20)

MFG


----------



## agolbur (17. April 2008)

bei mir wars ein 8 jähriger der auf dem account seines vaters gespielt hat

als ich den kennen gelernt habe, habe ich gerade in dem immersangwald gequestet und wollte eine gruppen quest vollenden somit habe ich ihn kennen gelernt und mit ihm gequestet^^

er hat die trolle die im blutelfenstartgebiet z.b. als "wiksser" beschimpft

kenn sogar noch den namen seines chars aber den nenn ich hier mal lieber nicht


----------



## catwoman25776 (17. April 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...



Also als ich im Juli 2006 mit WoW anfing, spielte meine Nichte es bereits...sie war damals 7...


----------



## Drynwin (17. April 2008)

meine schwester is 8 und hat mal wow gezockt aber dann immer nur bis lvl 10 dann wurde es ihr zu schwer XD als sie dann alle klassen mal gespielt hatte hat sie es gelassen


----------



## Nr.2 (17. April 2008)

i musste sooo oft lachen wenn i ins Ts ging  (in meiner alten gilde)
da war immer ein ganzer Trupp 12 jähriger unterwegs die andauernd so dämliche geschichten erzählt haben^


----------



## Brisk7373 (17. April 2008)

mein bruder (10) wollte mal schamie spielen,aber nach netr halben stunde hat er wieder cs gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (17. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.



wie geil!

Made my day


BTT: kenne nurn 10 jährigen


----------



## Lilo07 (17. April 2008)

Also manche meinen ja, wie solche kleinen Kinder nen 60er haben und in ner ini dann so versagen, die spielen wahrscheinlich einfach nur mit dem char ihres großen bruders, so wie ich damals auch.

Achja ich selber bin 14 und hab auch mit 11 mit WoW angefangen und der Jüngste den ich kenne is der Bruder eines Kumpels: 9 oder 10 Jahre..


----------



## Neotrion (17. April 2008)

also, ich bin 14 und habe noch niemand jüngeren gesehen^^


----------



## NarYethz (17. April 2008)

ich war mal mit nem pala in kara (muahaha reimt sich-.-^^) naja auf jeden fall war der spieler schon etwas älter hatte aber nen kleinen sohn von glaube 5 oder 6 jahren.. als wir ihn dann fragten, warum er so wenig heilt und was denn da los is kam erstmal keine antwort.. nach 10minuten sagt er dann "entschuldigung, mein kleiner sohn hat geheilt ich musste ein paar gäste (ja er geht raiden während er seine wirtschaft betreibt oO) bewirten"
naja, als er das dann in the eye auch mal brachte, sagten wir das könne nich so weitergehn^^
Mfg euer learic


----------



## Finsterniss (17. April 2008)

Meine kleinste Tochter hat mit nem Jahr die Space Taste gefunden, so lernte meine damalige Hexe das dauerhüpfen. Nu is se drei und schreibt Orcisch auf Alliseite*gg*


----------



## Scalieri (17. April 2008)

ich frag generell nicht nach dem Alter weil ich von dem Alter ausgehe wie ich ihn einschätze (Verhalten etc.) selbst jemand der 30 Jahre alt ist kann sich im Spiel benehmen wie ein 12 jähriger! Daher ist das RL Alter meiner Meinung eher unwichtig

ansonsten: mein Bruder ist 10 Jahre alt, hatte das Spiel mal geschenkt bekommen und einen Monat lang gezockt


----------



## Deathfury (17. April 2008)

Also ich bin Selber 13 und habe eienn full s3 Mensch krieger selber hoch gezockt zocke seid 22.12.05 wow daher kenne ich mich (sehr gut aus) mit den klassen wenn jemand fragen hat für ne pvp skillung oder pve skillung mit jeder klasse kenn ich jede also der jüngste den ich gesehen habe bin ich hab mit 11 angefangen also dan MFG Deathfury/Andi


----------



## Damiane (17. April 2008)

Der Sohn unseres maintanks aus der Gilde spielt auch, der lütte ist 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich glaube, der spielt auch nur so´n bisschen, hat seinen char auf stufe 15 oder so...:-) Spielt immer dann, wenn er seinen papa am Wochenende besucht.^^


----------



## wernigeroeder (17. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> 5jahre
> 
> aber er darf nur angeln
> 
> ...



quasie ein legaler angelbot, cool


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (17. April 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Ganz im ernst?
> 
> Ich hab das letzte mal mit 8 Jahren mit Lego gespielt.



Ich mit 27...
Passiert halt wenn man im Laden zu laut denkt das man gern nochmal Kind wäre um sich Star Wars LEGO zu wünschen und man so verstrahlte Kollegen hat die einem 4 Wochen später den AT-ST Walker schenken.
Bier+LEGO+Männer=PEW PEW Lasergun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt steht er auf dem Fernseher.

2T: Die kleine Schwester von einer aus aus unserer Gilde spielt manchmal auf dem Account und ist a)extrem cool b)extrem nett c)extrem gut im Spiel.
Sie ist 11


----------



## SeelenGeist (17. April 2008)

13 ist bei mir das Jüngste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Bruder hat mal einen getroffen der 12 war.


----------



## Alaríon (Ewige Wacht) (17. April 2008)

Deraphin schrieb:


> Mein alter Gildenleader hatt nen 4 Jährigen(mittlerweile 5) Sohn der ab und an mal vorm Rechner sitzt. Hat uns mit dem Heipala seines Vaters völlig unproblematisch durch ne 70er Instanz geheilt. Ansonsten macht er AV für seinen Vater. Total süss wenn er dann im TS ist und Sachen erzählt..."Duhuu der Orc hat mich getötet...das gibt ärger"mit so einer super süssen piepsigen Kinderstimme.


Wer es glaubt wird seelig, mein Sohn ist ebenfalls 5 und der würde nichtmal den Eingang einer Instanz finden geschweige denn eine 70er Inni komplett durchheilen.
Wenn ich sowas höre bekomme ich echt Schmerzen, auch das 8jährige CS spielen, kein Wunder das es Massaker in Schulen gibt, bei solch einem Programm zu Hause.
Ich hoffe für diese ganzen Rabeneltern, dass ihre Kinder nicht irgendwann die Schlagzeile einer Zeitung sein werden.


----------



## Mc Charly (17. April 2008)

Deraphin schrieb:


> Mein alter Gildenleader hatt nen 4 Jährigen(mittlerweile 5) Sohn der ab und an mal vorm Rechner sitzt. Hat uns mit dem Heipala seines Vaters völlig unproblematisch durch ne 70er Instanz geheilt. Ansonsten macht er AV für seinen Vater. Total süss wenn er dann im TS ist und Sachen erzählt..."Duhuu der Orc hat mich getötet...das gibt ärger"mit so einer super süssen piepsigen Kinderstimme.



Es tut mir leid aber das übersteigt meine Vorstellungskraft...

Das ist mit Abstand der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe!

Abgesehen davon das ein 4jähriges Kind weder die Motorik noch die Koordnitaion dafür hätte wäre es es für die Eltern fast schon fahrlässig soetwas zuzulassen.

Ich würde also daher bitten solche Märchen hier zu unterlassen denn es gibt hier, auch wenn man es bei einem Großteil der Antworten in diesem Forum gar nicht glauben möchte, doch noch einige die auf eine ernstgemeinte Frage auch eine normale Antwort bekommen wollen.

Ich denke das Verhalten mancher WoW-Spieler hat sicher nichts mit dem Alter zu tun (kenne 16jährige mit denen man sich vernünftig unterhalten kann) jedoch ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen dass es eben ein Mindestalter gibt und das die Eltern (oder Erziehungsberechtigten) darauf zu achten haben das ihr Kind eben nur solche Spiele hat die auch für sein Alter geeignet sind.

Ich bin selbst Vater und es würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen ein 4jähriges Kind WoW spielen zu lassen!


----------



## Kujon (17. April 2008)

Alaríon schrieb:


> Wer es glaubt wird seelig, mein Sohn ist ebenfalls 5 und der würde nichtmal den Eingang einer Instanz finden geschweige denn eine 70er Inni komplett durchheilen.
> Wenn ich sowas höre bekomme ich echt Schmerzen, auch das 8jährige CS spielen, kein Wunder das es Massaker in Schulen gibt, bei solch einem Programm zu Hause.
> Ich hoffe für diese ganzen Rabeneltern, dass ihre Kinder nicht irgendwann die Schlagzeile einer Zeitung sein werden.



naja, ob dann zensur/verbot ne lösung ist? sind die nachrichten eigentlich fsk18? glaub nicht, oder? und die werden schon am nachmittag ausgestrahlt - und die bilder...naja, nicht für kinderaugen gedacht, aber trotzdem sind sie da...

auf das mass kommt es an und grad wow bietet meiner meinung nach viele dinge, die grad für kinder sehr unterhaltsam sein können - nicht falsch verstehen: vorausgesetzt es regnet draussen und die hausaufgaben sind gemacht ;-)

die frage ist vielmehr: warum gibts die massaker vermehrt in jüngster zeit? ist es tatsächlich wegen dem leichten zugang zu brutalen spielen oder vielleicht doch, weil die aufklärung von den eltern gefehlt hat und computer-spiele und tv massivst verteufelt werden?

ich erinnere mich noch ziemlich genau, dass ich alles sehen wollte, was mir meine eltern verboten haben - nur waren meine eltern schlauer als ich und haben es mir nicht verboten, sondern gezeigt und aufgeklärt...und ab sofort war ich selber in der lage, etwas als schlecht oder gut einzustufen...

und heute stehe ich da mit meiner eigenen meinung und weiss, dass es dinge gibt, die man nicht tun sollte, weil mich eben meine eltern aufgeklärt haben und es nicht als tabu-thema behandelten!

ich glaube da liegt das problem unserer gesellschaft im 21. jahrhundert

EDIT: mein kind würde ich auch erst spielen lassen, wenn ich merke, dass es reif genug ist - 4 jahre ist da definitiv zu früh, auch für frühreife, ganz bestimmt - aber zuschauen dürfte es sicher, da hätte ich sicher keine angst, dass es nacher mit beil und schwert in den kindergarten geht und die anderen abschlachtet - da würde ich präventiv aufklären!

ah noch was: schonmal gesehen, wieviele 8-jährige mit einem handy rumlaufen? und evtl. sogar mal kontrolliert, was man darauf alles findet? die entwicklung müsste man auch hinterfragen


----------



## zificult (17. April 2008)

mein bro war 12 als er anfing


----------



## Moriath (17. April 2008)

Der Bruder von nem Freund von mir hat mit 11 angefangen und er spielt richtig gut, als er 12 war, war er in meiner Gilde Kara-mainhealer, er spielt echt gut, (kein freak, is aufm gym, schreibt sehr gute Noten und hat ne Freundin^^)


----------



## poTTo (17. April 2008)

Also ich kann mich an einen 15 Jährigen erinnern. Aber kann dazu nichts negatives sagen. Es kommt eh immer darauf wie die leute entwickelt sind. Gibt auch 30jährige die sich wie 12jährige benehmen.

Das einzig dumme an den "Kids" ist nur, man kann beim Real Gildentreff mit denen kein Bierchen trinken gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



poTTo since '77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bye


----------



## meckermize (17. April 2008)

Das jüngste was mir mal unterkam war Achtung! 6 Jahre alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finde es ja gutund schön das so viele leute gefallen an dem spiel finden, aber nicht in dem alter bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem kann ich die eltern nicht verstehn die sowas zulassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (17. April 2008)

3 jahre , hatte nen lvl 12 druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der sohn von einer bekannten die selbst zockt...


----------



## Seacore (17. April 2008)

Alaríon schrieb:


> Wer es glaubt wird seelig, mein Sohn ist ebenfalls 5 und der würde nichtmal den Eingang einer Instanz finden geschweige denn eine 70er Inni komplett durchheilen.
> Wenn ich sowas höre bekomme ich echt Schmerzen, auch das 8jährige CS spielen, kein Wunder das es Massaker in Schulen gibt, bei solch einem Programm zu Hause.
> Ich hoffe für diese ganzen Rabeneltern, dass ihre Kinder nicht irgendwann die Schlagzeile einer Zeitung sein werden.



Dann scheint dein Sohn vlt nicht ganz so schnell zu sein, ich hab mit 4 Jahren angefangen sporadisch zu spielen, also wenn ich bei meinem 12 Jahre älteren Cousin war und zwar mit Commander Keen und anderen DOS-Spielen, aber ich wei0ß nicht mehr, wie die heißen, selbst WC1 hab ich ausprobiert, war mir noch zu schwer, ab 95/96 hab ich WC2 bei meinem Vater ab und zu auf dem Rechner gespielt; und bei meinem Cousin auch, vorher über DOS-Console aufgerufen,Befehle merken und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich ging noch nicht in die Schule :> 
Danach gings weiter mit C&C2 usw :>

Ich glaub, ich bin kein böser Terrorist


----------



## Alpax (17. April 2008)

also ich bin atm 20 und hab mit 17 angefangen


----------



## Loxin (17. April 2008)

ich selbst hab mit 11 angefangen
bin jetzt 13 hatte aber ne kleine pause dazwischen


----------



## Pàscal1 (17. April 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> ich hab mit 8 jahren cs 1.5 gezoggt O.o hat einfach zu viel fun gemacht später bin ich dann auf cs 1.6 umgestiegen.. bzw. musste weil es fast keine 1.5 serevr mehr gab und 1.6 war besser^^ aber das hat hier nichts mit dem thread zu tun^^



Hey, willkommen im Club, ich glaub ich war auch um die 8 Jahre alt als ich mit CS 1.5 angefangen hab...
bin dann auch umgestiegen, heute zogge ich CSS ;D


----------



## rocktboy (17. April 2008)

Mein kleiner neffe der ist 7 der spielt oft mit mein Mage inis wie  BRt und so ich finds es echt lustig wenn der die ältern menschen in Ts zum lachen bringt^^


----------



## Schwuuu (17. April 2008)

vom kumpel von mir der bruder ist 9 und spielt nen verdammt guten 70 schurken.
nicht schlecht für jemanden der 9 ist und eig 3 jahre noch warten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (17. April 2008)

Tja das ist mein Couseng der ist (man wird es kaum glauben) 8 Jahre alt und spielt einen Mage XD
Soll kein Scherz sein ist eine Tatsache^^


----------



## Unexcelledx (17. April 2008)

8


----------



## MrFlix (17. April 2008)

Wir hatten in der Gilde nen 11 Jährigen.

Der war MT in unseren Raids und das kein schlechter.


----------



## GelbeRose (18. April 2008)

meine tochter - 8 1/2 - darf ne std. am wochenende spielen... ich sitz daneben und kontrolliere, mit wem sie ingame kontakt hat... sie spielt immer so bis level 10 - immer wieder die gleichen quests - da fällt das noch nicht so auf, ob sie gut ist oder nicht... am liebsten spielt sie Klassen, die andere buffen können...


----------



## Valanihirae (18. April 2008)

Der jüngste, den ich bis jetzt in WoW getroffen habe, war ein Tank für irgendne heroic. Der kam ins TS und klang original wie ich, wenn ich morgens aufwache. Auf die Fragen nach dem Alter im TS sagte er dann er wäre 16, mir hat er allerdings hinterher gewhispert er wäre 9(!!!!!), aber das solle ich niemandem erzählen... Soviel zum Thema "Kiddies, die einem ganz verschwörerisch ihr wahres Alter mitteilen" :>


----------



## MaddyM (18. April 2008)

Unser Jüngster in der Gilde ist 11...

Wir haben auch nen 12/13 jährigen und ich muss sagen, bis auf das ewige Gesabbel (wenn die Jungs zusammen im TS hängen reden sie uuuuunglaublich viel) spielen sie super...

Aus sicherer Quelle weiss ich auch, dass da die Eltern hinterher sind, erst zocken wenn alles erledigt ist. Kara gehen ja, unter der Woche hat unser jüngster Verbot abends mit zu gehen und ein anderer hat um 21 Uhr off zu gehen.

Ich selber bin 29 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds ok wenn jüngere zocken, aber nur wenn die Eltern da auch nen Auge drauf haben...

Wenn ich lese dass hier einige mit 8 oder 6 oder was des war CS angefangen haben zu zocken usw usw da bekomm ich Gänsehaut... Will mir nicht in den Kopp, irgendwie liegt das meiner Meinung in der Verantwortung der Eltern und ein Kind in dem Alter an ein Spiel wie CS zu lassen... sry da funktioniert etwas nicht...

Das war mein Senf dazu ^^


----------



## Imbapala666 (19. April 2008)

von meinem cousa der bruder !!
6 jahre omg
hat scho einen 35er schurken


----------



## Megamage (19. April 2008)

Ich bin 14 und habe mit 9 mit der Beta von WOW angefangen und habe jetzt 10 70iger und ein paar (2) besitzen schon nen bissl T6


----------



## faith87 (19. April 2008)

den jüngsten den ich kenne is 6 jahre und spielt für sein alter ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceboxxx (19. April 2008)

9 is der jüngste den ich kenn


----------



## Mega_LoSer (19. April 2008)

Mein Neffe spielt WoW, der wird im mai 6 - Jung genug?


----------



## Randy Orton (19. April 2008)

hm bei mir wars glaubsch am nen 9 oder 10jähriger...was hatte er? natürlich pala^^ warn hdz 2 ging grade so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (19. April 2008)

Habe damals mit 10 angefangen zu zocken. Bin nun 11 und habe mittlerweile einen 70 Hunter und 60 Mage (und etliche andere Twinks..)
Der Grund warum ich mich in WoW auch gut für mein Alter auskenne, ist das ich mit 8 begonnen hab MMORPGs zu zocken. Angefangen von Toontown Online gings weiter in Richtung free2play Games wie Flyff usw. Und irgendwann bin ich dann auf WoW gestossen. Wegen Schule kann ich nur am Wochenende, meistens Samstag bei der Gilde mitraiden.


----------



## Murgul5 (19. April 2008)

Hab mit fast 12 angefangen und bin jetzt fast 14^^ aber meine Gildenkollegen wollen mir net glauben, dass ich erst 13 bin...naja wir haben bald ein RL-Gildentreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2008)

laso WC3 hab ich mit 8 angefangen war aber ein NOOB abermit 10 war ich richtig gut 


naja und WOW habi ich mit 10 angefangen bei meinen bruder da war er 5 wochen auf klassen fahrt und jetzt spiel ich selber und bin 12


----------



## jannik1992 (19. April 2008)

also von nem kumpel von mir dessen 8 jähriger Bruder zockt gemeinsam mit nem andern kumpel ( au 8 ) auf Frostmourne nen 33 er Hexer find das echt krass aber wenns ihnen SPaß macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (19. April 2008)

8 jahre
aber der war echt ok
hatte nur bissle angst das cih ihn bei nem gm verpetze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babyhexe (19. April 2008)

also mir ist es eig. egal wie alt andere wow spieler sind aber der jüngste den ich kenne is 12... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphataure (19. April 2008)

also ich bin 14 und die meisten leute die ich in wow kenne sind älter als ich aber die meinen ich würde mich auch vernünftig verhalten usw. aber es gibt echt kinder die sind schlimm besonders die die einnen anfach mit irgendwelche beledigungen anlabern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kann ich schonn verstehen wen viele es nicht zu gut finden wen kinder mit 8 oder so schon spielen aber sind ja net alle so und bin selber der gleichen meinung das 8 jährige net spielen solten weil die erstens meistens net den nötigen respeckt usw. haben und wow is halt erst ab 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (19. April 2008)

1. Mein bruder der is 10 und hat bis lv 34 gelevt und gut 10 twinks bis lv 20...naja nu zockt er nich mehr sonst hatte ich ma so ei Kiddy der 9 war...


----------



## KennyKiller (19. April 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...


Ich kannnte inen der is 9 is jetz allerdings schon 10, und dann einen der war ma 8 hat aber aufgehört^^, iwie krass


----------



## KennyKiller (19. April 2008)

Arthurossos schrieb:


> Sind nach bc mal in mc gewesen. Hatten dort einen 5 Jährigen dabei der nen Schammie gezokkt hat. Babysprachen im ts und babydmg im dmg meter^^


KRASS 5jahre??? der kann doch nochnichtmal lesen


----------



## Solvâr (19. April 2008)

"also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.

OMG mein bruder ist 2 und kennt WoW auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


made my day LOL der ist 2 der kann grad ma grade aufm stuhl sitzten und uga aga sagen.. lol naja vllt übertrieben aber egal

interessanter wäre es : wie alt ist der älteste spieler der euch unterlaufen ist o.O ich hab einen gesehn,der ist 56 hat 14 70-er und wow ist nur sein hobby o.O


----------



## koepj (19. April 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...


 Also mein bruder spielt seit 2monaten und ist erst 9. Ich glaube aber nicht dass, es ihm sehr viel spass macht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (19. April 2008)

mein Bruder hat mit 8 angefangen und is jetz 10, hat nen 26er pala, 53er hunter und nen 19er PvP-rouge XD er spielt aber echt gut, aber gegen mich hat er natürlich keine chance


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (19. April 2008)

der jüngste war 8... der sohn eines alten gildenmitglieds...


----------



## Sp@rtan (19. April 2008)

Also ein Freund von dem der Freund war mal in einem TS wo ne 60jährige Frau ihre 30jährige Freundin und deren 7jähriger sohn WoW gespielt haben das müsste alle erklären^^!


----------



## Lord Freezy (19. April 2008)

der jüngste spieler den ich je getroffen hab war....hm....11 jahre als spielte mage und konnte genau 1 makro betätigen

arcane power 
geistesgegenwart
pyroblast

mfg


----------



## Nocahuma (19. April 2008)

Ich hab mit 11 jahren angefangen und mein 5 jahre alter Cousin kommt manchmal zu besuch da fragt er immer ob ma WoW spieln, er will dann immer Viecher killn ^^


----------



## osama (19. April 2008)

der jüngste den ich kenne ist 8 jahre alt (mein kleiner Bruder) er kanns zwar aber ich will net das er damit anfängt und so hab ichs selber aufgegeben.......war früher super wen ich was machen sollte aber kb hatte hab ich ihn gefragt ob ers macht und wen er nein sagte hab ich ihm erlaubt 10 min wow zu spielen und alle waren glücklich^^


----------



## LMay (19. April 2008)

Also wirklich, wie abartig das Getue ist...zumindest teilweise.

Mit 8-10 Jahren sitzt jemand da und spielt sich 70er hoch und ihr findets cool? Kein Wunder, dass ich Vorurteile gegenüber Wow habe ><

Wenn ich hier lesen muss..."mein kleiner Bruder ist 8 und spielt" könnte ich mir nur an den Kopf fassen. Es mag in Ordnung sein, wenn der Kleine nur 2-3 Stunden die Woche spielen darf und das auch beobachtet wird. 
Aber, nun ganz ehrlich: Diese Kinder, die mehr spielen dürfen, tun mir sooo leid, so unfähige Eltern zu haben. Sie verpassen die schönsten Dinge ihres Lebens und ihr schaut zu????? Hallo gehts noch?!
Assoziales Pack, wer so denkt! Punkt!
Die Kinder wissens nämlich nicht besser!


----------



## moorgof (19. April 2008)

hi
also ich war 11 als ich angefangen hab wow zu gamen jetzt bin ich 13 
aber ich hab ma ein gesehen den hab ich was gefragt dann hat mir sein onkel geschrieben er sei erst 6 und könne noch net schreiben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igi_90 (19. April 2008)

ich geh (fast) jeden tag auf buffed.de und schau was es für neue Threads gibt und dann ist mir aufgefallen das es schon mal so ne frage gegeben hat, ca. 4 mal schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber auf deine frage zu kommen, hab schon mal erlebt das ein charakter bei uns in der grp ziellos durch die gegen gelaufen ist bis einer im TS gesagt hat "sry mein 2 jähriger sohn hat gespielt"


----------



## osama (19. April 2008)

LMay du hast schon recht besser damit aufhören wozu das ganze frage ich mich nu dauernd ^^ spaß macht das ganze game eh nemma warum muss ich ja net erörtern weil das jeder an ders siht aber man sollte es wirklich nicht fördern kleine kinder vor den rechner zu setzen ... mein bruder darf auch nur höchstens mit mir  über lan am pc spielen damit ich weis was und wie viel er spielt ^^ und das macht wirklich fun


----------



## Monsterwarri (19. April 2008)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> @ mendiger ich bin ja gerade dagegen mit meinem post hab ich gemeint das ein 10 jähriger genauso wow zockn und erfolgreich raiden kann



Nein das stimmt meiner Meinung nicht. Ein Kind braucht eine gewisse Reife um an Raids teilnehmen zu können. Ich als Gildenleiter würde wahrscheinlich niemanden unter 14 Jahren zu einem Raid mitnehmen.
Betses Beispiel Aran, Nightbane und Prince in Karazhan. Die haben typische Phasen/fertigkeiten mit denen ein Kind nicht so klar kommt wie ein motorisch und vom intellekt ausgereifter Spieler. (Ich denke ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will)
Dasselbe in grün gilt für Bgs wo Taktik und Logik gefragt ist. Da sind eben die erfahrenen und reiferen Spieler klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Monsterwarri (20. April 2008)

PS: Den jüngsten Spieler den ich angetroffen habe war 12 Jahre und war mit mir im scharlachroten Kloster


----------



## Zeyon1 (20. April 2008)

oh man wieso muss fast jeder meinen das junge spieler kein skill haben es gibt schon ein paar noobs aber nicht alle...

ich bin 12 war 4-5 mal kara raid ohne probs und wers glaubt: der "alte" rang 14 schurke hatte mir bei attumen die armbrust wegen trefferwertung weggewürfelt und nein, ich hab nicht geheult..


----------



## Zeyon1 (20. April 2008)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt meiner Meinung nicht. Ein Kind braucht eine gewisse Reife um an Raids teilnehmen zu können. Ich als Gildenleiter würde wahrscheinlich niemanden unter 14 Jahren zu einem Raid mitnehmen.
> Betses Beispiel Aran, Nightbane und Prince in Karazhan. Die haben typische Phasen/fertigkeiten mit denen ein Kind nicht so klar kommt wie ein motorisch und vom intellekt ausgereifter Spieler. (Ich denke ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will)
> Dasselbe in grün gilt für Bgs wo Taktik und Logik gefragt ist. Da sind eben die erfahrenen und reiferen Spieler klar im Vorteil.



ich war schon bei allem durchgekommen es kommt halt drauf an ein paar kapierns und einpaar nicht..ich hätte erstes mal im ts mit dem jungen geredet und ihn in ne heroic mitgebracht auch ein par 11-12 jährige haben mehr skill als viele ältere undso


----------



## Lewa (20. April 2008)

ich kenn einen der ist 11 und zockt^^


----------



## Karanidar (20. April 2008)

Karanidar schrieb:


> mein patenkind hat n lvl 14 hexer auf meinem account und spielt ab und an mal, wenn er hier ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achja: der ist 12. mittlerweile ( 1 monat später) ist der hexer schon lvl 16. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in dem umfang finde ich es in dem alter nicht wirklich schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dröms (20. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> @geibscher  mit 8 jahren is man im 2. oder 3. schuljahr un ma kann scon relativ flüssig lesen. ich habe mit 5 jahren anf´gefangen zu zocken. ich hab age of empires 2 gespielt von 5 bis 8 jahren jeden tag.


toll darauf wäre ich aber nicht stolz, ich hab mit 5-8 jeden tag fussball gespielt, so lernt man in den jahren etwas motorik und sozialen umgang


----------



## Billride08 (20. April 2008)

Dröms schrieb:


> toll darauf wäre ich aber nicht stolz, ich hab mit 5-8 jeden tag fussball gespielt, so lernt man in den jahren etwas motorik und sozialen umgang



Richtig. Normal ist es nicht, wenn ein junger spieler, zB 11 Jahre alt, den ganzen Tag vorm PC rum hängt!
Also hätt ich das in dem Alter getan, hätte meine Mutter mich spätestens nach 3 Stunden vom PC gerissen und mich zum Freund gefahren ( zwangs spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )  
Also meine Meinung ist, das jungere nicht soviel Spielen sollten oder garnicht. Besser mal raus an die frische Luft und ein paar Aktivitäten ausüben zB Fussball spielen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (20. April 2008)

Studien besagen, dass Kinder, die zu früh am PC hocken, später ( in der Schule) meistens sehr schlecht sind/werden. 
Gleiches gilt mit dem Fernsehr im eigenem Zimmer.

Also, nicht so früh zocken!

Natürlich sind dies nur verschiedene Statistiken und ja es gibt Ausnahmen...


----------



## Raminator (20. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.


haha^^


----------



## Valanihirae (20. April 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ich bin 14 und habe mit 9 mit der Beta von WOW angefangen und habe jetzt 10 70iger und ein paar (2) besitzen schon nen bissl T6



Hm. Letztens warens noch neun und alle BT. Du bist echt lustig!


----------



## Annovella (20. April 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Also wirklich, wie abartig das Getue ist...zumindest teilweise.
> 
> Mit 8-10 Jahren sitzt jemand da und spielt sich 70er hoch und ihr findets cool? Kein Wunder, dass ich Vorurteile gegenüber Wow habe ><
> 
> ...




Richtig, die Welt verkommt doch eh. Seitdem Fehnrsehn usw. usf. für jedermann erreichbar ist gibs keine Grenzen mehr. Die Eltern haben keine Lußt auf ihre Kinder und setzen sie deswegen vorm PC oder TV. So lernen sie kein bisschen Kreativität und und und... ich bin mal gespannt wie die Jugend in 20 Jahren ist, Rollen dann Köpfe auf den Straßen weil die Hemmschwelle so niedrig geworden ist, dass 5 Jährige EgoShooter spielen und Filme wie Saw im TV um 15 Uhr nachmittags sehen? Wir werdens erfahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lirynia (20. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.


er sollte einen kolbenschurken oder einen fury spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 topic:
kA, 12 auch


----------



## noizycat (20. April 2008)

-Offiziell- ist das Spiel ja ab 12, das hat auch Gründe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@LMay /signed


Zum Thema: Glaub jünger als 14 hatte ich noch nicht, merk mir sowas aber auch net zwingend.


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ich bin 14 und habe mit 9 mit der Beta von WOW angefangen und habe jetzt 10 70iger und ein paar (2) besitzen schon nen bissl T6


Arsenallink von jedem plx 

kkthxbye du poser


----------



## Tranodo (20. April 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ich bin 14 und habe mit 9 mit der Beta von WOW angefangen und habe jetzt 10 70iger und ein paar (2) besitzen schon nen bissl T6



Leck mich am Sack...ich will ja jetzt nicht dich angreifen aber...hassu auch t6 im RL oder so?^^ (im übertragenen Sinne gemeint)

aja und bei mir war das so ein 10 jähriges Gör....und die war Heilerin...glaub 3 mal Deathmines gewiped und 5 Minuten gebraucht um ne Antwort zu kriegen^^


----------



## Deloriana (20. April 2008)

Das jüngste was ich kenne ist die Tochter von nem Gildenmember.
Die ist 8jahre alt...beim Raiden schaut sie immer zu und wenn Papa
erst grau und dann durchsichtig wird sagt sie immer "Noob" zu ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (20. April 2008)

Als ich spielte hatten wir ne Zeit lang nen neunjährigen in der Gilde.

Ansonsten hatte ich auch mal ne Gruppe fürs Kloster und da meldete sich dann plötzlich die Mutter von einem der Gruppenmitglieder im Sprachchat, und meinte, dass ihre 7 Jährige Tochter unerlaubt mit einem ihrer Twinks gespielt hätte.


----------



## Amorath (20. April 2008)

> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.





der wird mal nen pro...


btw 10


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Deloriana schrieb:


> Das jüngste was ich kenne ist die Tochter von nem Gildenmember.
> Die ist 8jahre alt...beim Raiden schaut sie immer zu und wenn Papa
> erst grau und dann durchsichtig wird sagt sie immer "Noob" zu ihm
> 
> ...


Haha LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellix (20. April 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...




Also ich hab letztens den Bruder eines rl-freunds ingame getroffen - der war 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p0nder (20. April 2008)

mir hat mal wer ne nachricht mit: gdjasdgoladuakfne <- so was ähnliches geschrieben 
ich stand neben dem und sein vater neben ihm der typ war 6 jahre alt...


----------



## Magazad (20. April 2008)

Ich hatte letztens nen 10 jährigen mit sprach fehler im raid und ts....wisst ihr wie schwer das ist sich da zurück zu halten um nicht aus dem raid zu fliegen...man in dem alter war ich den ganzen tag draussen anstatt anderen leuten in wow auf den sack zu gehn....gut ist auch schon 12 jahre her...sie sollten die Elterlichefreigabe mal herausnehmen und das game alter auf 16 legen aber ändern wird das bestimmt nix.


----------



## Renu (20. April 2008)

Kann ich mich noch gut erinnern...

Das war noch damals in MC mit meiner alten Stammgruppe...

Hatten einen Ersatztank gesucht daher unser MT2 nicht konnte..

Nunja gefunden und nach so nen paar Stunden ... in Mc kam halt die Frage...

Wie alt der Tank sei.. daher er etwas wie soll ich sagen... komisch im Schlachtzugs-Chat geschrieben hatte..(Rechtschreibfehler, etc.). Aber sonst eigentlich relativ gut tankte. 

Und plötzlich ertönte eine sehr junge Stimme im TS:"Ich bin 8 warum fragt ihr denn?" 

Hihi, weiß noch wie alle im Chatt "LOL" "ROFL" etc. geschrieben haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (20. April 2008)

> Das jüngste was ich kenne ist die Tochter von nem Gildenmember.
> Die ist 8jahre alt...beim Raiden schaut sie immer zu und wenn Papa
> erst grau und dann durchsichtig wird sagt sie immer "Noob" zu ihm.





> Ansonsten hatte ich auch mal ne Gruppe fürs Kloster und da meldete sich dann plötzlich die Mutter von einem der Gruppenmitglieder im Sprachchat, und meinte, dass ihre 7 Jährige Tochter unerlaubt mit einem ihrer Twinks gespielt hätte.



Das sind die besten Kommentare, ich lach mich tooooohooot. HAHA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AAAHH 
EDIT:  Wie kann man das einsetzen das man sieht von wem die Zitate sind und von welchem Datum?


----------



## Exo1337 (20. April 2008)

Azerak schrieb:


> Kann mich den oben nur anschließen, die jüngste Person war 8 Jahre alt...
> Mit in der Gilde seine Mutter.



xD


----------



## EliteOrk (20. April 2008)

10, mein Bruder.

Der raidet btw. zusammen mit mir ssc und tk :>


----------



## Dulle (20. April 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Beleidigst du meine Eltern, oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

was es für einen UNTERSCHIED macht?
ne ganze Menge..... als da wären eine sportliche Aktivität, die Körperliche Enzwicklung, deine Gesundheut usw....

zocken: was machste da? Vorm Fernseher hocken und deine Daumen bewegen tsss


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (20. April 2008)

xD


----------



## Conqueror (20. April 2008)

3 Jahre...
Youtube

ich finds krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aronja (20. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> @d3l1ght   man kann als ind aba auch nich den ganzen tag nur vorm pc sitzen. sport is in der entwicklung auch wichtig. kinder brauchen von allem ein bisschen für die ideale entwicklung.



Nicht nur Kinder , auch erwachsene sollten sport nicht vernachlässigen.


----------



## Finke (20. April 2008)

Übel!


----------



## Darkfire936 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ein Tauren Todesritter.War mit dem im Bollwerk.9 Jahre alt^^


----------



## Toddy37 (16. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe mir hmm so 13 oder 14 angefangen bin jetz fast 16 und denn jüngsten spieler den ich gesehen habe damals 10 ^^ war halt auch der PRO NOOB! XD


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (16. Dezember 2008)

Ein Tauren Kriegertank damals vor 3.0 in Zul Aman.. Als ich fragte ob er ein Mädchen ist oder nur extrem Jung, sagte er währe 8 und spiele mit dem Account seines Bruders..
Tanken konnte auf jedenfall der kleine wie ein Profi^^


----------



## Kashiro (16. Dezember 2008)

11 jahre - der "beste" hunter auf unserem server überhaupt. stolz in Za seine 300 dps zu fahren.


----------



## Morcan (16. Dezember 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Posts PLZ und KEINE KIDDIE FLAMES!




Warum sollen wir die Postleitzahl posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der jüngste Spieler war 8, hat aber relativ gut gespielt...traurig eigentlich


----------



## Holsinger (16. Dezember 2008)

Der jüngste der mir untergekommen ist war 9... er spielte seinen hunter nicht schlecht, hat mich sehr überrascht!
Gestaunt hab ich nicht schlecht, mit 9 hatte ich grade ma rausgefunden was ein pc ist!

mfg


----------



## Secretraven (16. Dezember 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...



Vor drei Jahren ...
Meine Schwester, 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezman1 (16. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab mit 13 begonnen und mit 16 wurde es mir das Spiel wieder entzogen^^ (bin 16)

Der Jüngste is so en 12 Jähriger aus em Spiel, der konnte aber spielen^^


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir hats mit 10J. mit Morhun angenfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, dann hab ich mich so ein bisschen in das Computerleben (einstudiert) und versucht alles zu verstehn (halt wie alles funktioniert). Hab mehrere CBS (computer bild spiele) games gespielt. Dann mit 13 hatte ich das erste mal Internet. Mit 14 Habe Ich mir einen eiegenen PC von meinem Konfirmationsgeld gekauft. Dan gings so langsam los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst hang ich ne ewigkeit im Internet rum. Irgendwann wars mir da zu langweilig weil ich schon so viele seiten kannte. Daraufhin hab ich viel in ICQ mit Freunden geschrieben. Das wurde dann aber auch irgendwann langweilig. Ich hab mir dann S.W.A.T 4 gekauft und das die ganze zeit Online gespielt. Habe mir nen Clan dafür gescht (VIS). Dann hat ein Member gesagt, komm mal auf´s andere TS, ich zeig dir mal ein lustiges Spiel. Es hieß Rappelz. Naja das habe ich dan lange gespielt bis ich "High-LvL" war und richtig gutes equip hatte. Dann wurda das aber auch wieder langweilig (nach ca. 2 Jahren Spielzeit) weil man einfach nichts mehr machen konnte auser farmen. Nicht mal die grossen bosse waren noch Interessant, weil man sie mit 5 mann legen konnte (geht übrigends heute auch noch). Jetzt fass ich mich aber bissl kürzer sonst wirds zu lang xD. Also, dann hab ich FlyFF gespielt, dann RF Online, CSS, Rappelz (EU server), Warhammer Online, und seit *HEUTE* World of Warcraft.


*ZOMG VIEL ZU VIEL GESCHRIEBEN, sorry*  Rechtsschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Tronnic

//edit ach ja ganz vergessen, jetz bin ich 16


----------



## Solvâr (16. Dezember 2008)

2 Wochen nach wotlk  erste 80-er rumlaufen sehn, auch ein dk mit schon epics. war mit dem inze und fragte den wie er so viel zocken könne. meinte er " ich bin 8 und hab viel zeit". So hat der sich auch im TS angehört O.o


----------



## Skullzigg (16. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mal eine frau kenne gelernt die war 39 und hatte 2 söhne.
alle zocken wow der eine sohn war 9 der andere 10.


----------



## Elementaros (16. Dezember 2008)

Den Jüngsten den ich kenne ist 6 ist aber ne Spielerin auf dem Account von einem Kollegen von mir.

Es ist die Schwester die hin und wieder mal spielen darf dann.

naja sie kann zwar noch nicht lesen uns schreiben rennt halt rum und killt irgentwelche gegner und ist mittlerweile auch lvl 40 oder bissel höher vieleicht schon =)


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (16. Dezember 2008)

Mein 8jähriger Bruder zockt au WoW, So jung und schon versaut wa?


----------



## OMGlooool (16. Dezember 2008)

der kleine bruder von meinem rl-freund-tank-warri
der is 10 und hat n lvl 42 char auf dem acc von seinem bro

wir waren in kara der tank war kurz afk kommt so eine kinderstimme: hallo
erstmal alle schlappgelacht
wir haben ihn dann gefragt ob er mit dem char von seinem bro tanken kann...
er hats wenigstens versucht...
ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen das der secondtank dann übernehmen musste
ist aber ein wunder das wir nicht gewiped sind^^

menno ICH WIL KARA WIEDER


----------



## Oogieboogie (16. Dezember 2008)

also das jüngste, von dem ich erfahren habe, war 12... und das war jetzt nicht so "omg kiddie" oder "man du kannst nix" sondern der hatte richtig was drauf, besonders im pvp (war übrigens einer der besten heal schamys, die ich je getroffen hab^^)
ich hatte den immer so auf 22 geschätzt und als ich dann nach nem jahr ingame freundschaft, gildenmitgliedsschaft und raidmitgliedsschaft, wobei er nie im ts gesprochen hat, erfahren habe, dass er 12 jahre alt ist, hab ich ganzschön gestaunt...
dann hat er mir noch erzählt, dass er auf nem andren server noch 2 (damals) 70er allys hatte...


fazit: das alter des spielers muss nix über sein ingame verhalten aussagen


----------



## Warp16 (16. Dezember 2008)

is wow net ab 12 freigegeben?^^
ich denk mal das hat nen grund xD


----------



## Oogieboogie (16. Dezember 2008)

Kashiro schrieb:


> 11 jahre - der "beste" hunter auf unserem server überhaupt. stolz in Za seine 300 dps zu fahren.




aber komm...wenn man sich über so etwas freuen kann und immer noch spaß am spiel hat, dann ist das einfach nur TRUE!


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. Dezember 2008)

10 jähriger (jetzt 12) spielTE css Doom3 und sowas.


----------



## ztx (17. Dezember 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich auch mal etwas sagen.
> 
> Als Vater eines 3 jährigen Sohnes finde ich es erschreckend was ich hier zu lesen bekomme. Es mögen nun einige übertreiben aber ich denke der größte teil hier sagt die Wahrheit. Und das ist ERSCHRECKEND. Wie kann man es einem 8 Jahre alten Kind erlauben CSS oder WOW zu spielen. Wie kann man es vertreten mit dem Argument das die Kinder "Technikverständniss" in der heutigen Zeit brauchen??
> 
> ...



ich habe keine kinder, aber muss dir trozdem voll und ganz zustimmen. 
denkt ihr wirklich es hilft eurem "technikverständniss" wenn ihr wow oder cs spielt? in wie fern soll euch das später in der arbeitswelt oder wo auch immer von nutzen sein?
Ich denke es ist den meisten eltern in dieser zeit egal was ihre kinder machen, seien es videospiele oder stundenlanges vor dem fernseher sitzen und sich volksverdummende talk shows oder serien anzusehen.


----------



## Nehar (17. Dezember 2008)

EuropeanOnion schrieb:


> vor ner weile mal n magier ... der war 10... . fragt bitte nicht wie er es geschafft hat auf 70 zu kommen.. er kannt nämlich nur eine taste <.< Pyroblast
> 
> Greez
> Zwiebel







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der jüngste war ein 9 jähriger n811 rogue. Bevor die Frage kommt: Nein, er hieß nicht "Shadowdeath" oder so, er hatte einen recht netten Namen ohne iwelche Sonderzeichen. Hat sich auch sonst sehr gut benommen eigtl. 


ich hab btw auch früh mim spielen angefangen, mit 4 oder 5 schon zelda fleisig gedaddelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




E: Und nein, mir hat es nicht geschadet so früh mit dem spielen anzufangen. Ich besuche eine gute Schule mit vernünftigen Noten, kann mich ordentlich ausdrücken (sowohl schriftlich als auch mündlich) und hab auch sonst keine schäden davon getragen (: Mir hatte an Zelda damals einfach gefallen, mit meinem Vater zusammen zu zocken. Der hatte halt nach der Arbeit nicht soviel bock auf iwas anstrengendes, da haben wir halt ne runde Zelda gezockt, er hat mir die Texte vorgelesen etc. War einfach ein interaktives Märchen. 

Solo Spielen hab ich erst viel später angefangen.... mit 9 einmal Moorhun aber das war ziemlich langweillig. Dann erst mit 14 wieder CS :S

Was ich auch "krank/pervers" finde, ist wenn Kinder tatsächlich schon mit 5-9 iwie Solo oder Online was spielen. Mit freunden an der Konsole ist find ich ok oder mit den Eltern, aber das es dann schon so früh so anfängt find ich auch ein wenig hart.


----------



## Minorjiel (17. Dezember 2008)

> ZITAT(G@cko @ 18.03.2008, 11:32) *
> Nun möchte ich auch mal etwas sagen.
> 
> Als Vater eines 3 jährigen Sohnes finde ich es erschreckend was ich hier zu lesen bekomme. Es mögen nun einige übertreiben aber ich denke der größte teil hier sagt die Wahrheit. Und das ist ERSCHRECKEND. Wie kann man es einem 8 Jahre alten Kind erlauben CSS oder WOW zu spielen. Wie kann man es vertreten mit dem Argument das die Kinder "Technikverständniss" in der heutigen Zeit brauchen??
> ...



Stimme ich nicht 100% zu. Hab zwar noch keinen 3jährigen Sohn aber dafür 60jährige Eltern...auf die ich stolz bin, weil sie nach 3 Jahren mit der Maus umgehen können. Grundverständnis (klicke hier um ein Programm zu öffnen -> Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich ein Programm?), dass ihr alle für selbstverständlich haltet, ist bei vielen älteren Leutchen nicht da...weil die eben nicht damit groß geworden sind. Diejenigen unter euch, die auch schon annähernd 30 Kerzen auf der Torte ausgepustet haben, die werden mir zustimmen, dass "den Eltern das Handy erklären" anstregend ist. Und ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dass eure damalige Erziehergeneration exakt das Gleiche über das Fernsehen gesagt haben...mit dem ihr dann schließlich doch groß geworden seit. Und heute ist es für uns aus dem Alltag nicht mehr wegzudenken, egal ob wir jetzt die 3Sat Doku oder Bauer sucht Frau gucken...es ist ein Informationsmedium, mit dem heute auch anders als früher umgegangen wird. 

Unterstütze hier eher den Volksmund, der da sagt, dass man alles in Maßen (und bei Kindern wohl kontrolliert) genießen sollte. 

Auch wenn der Post oben vom März 08 ist...wenn's schon einer wieder ausbuddelt, dann mach ich mit :-)

So long,
Minorjiel


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Dezember 2008)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen. 

wenn ich jemanden unter 12 treff, schreib ich ein ticket. 

als passionierter videospieler bin ich von den jugendschutzwahn n deutschland direkt betroffen und kenn bei sowas keinen pardon. 


und solche posts wie der über mir, der mit 10 schon doom und sowas gespielt hat.....
HAST DU KEINE ELTERN?


----------



## wonder123 (17. Dezember 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> wen Interessiert das??
> Dümmster Thread der mir in Buffed untergekommen ist.
> und zum Topic:13



dümmste antwort aller zeiten gratuliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja der jüngste spieler den ich bisher getroffen hab bin ich selbst^^^ 

und ich bin 3 1/2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djbarti (17. Dezember 2008)

Also die jüngsten die ich kenne spielen wow nicht am Rechner sondern Real 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiel: Meine  Töchtern (6 und 7) dieses Jahr im Sommer am Pool.  Die eine war ein Murlok und die andere (etwas dickere) Jäger (klein und etwas dick kann man als Zwerg durchgehen lassen). mit Wasserspritzpstolen haben die sich dann beschossen. usw.


----------



## sonicjihad (17. Dezember 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Beleidigst du meine Eltern, oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




omg


----------



## Predataurus (17. Dezember 2008)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen.
> 
> wenn ich jemanden unter 12 treff, schreib ich ein ticket.
> 
> ...



Jaja....
Natürlich hast du nur Spiele gespielt, die von der USK für dich abgesegnet waren!
Ich hab auch schon mit acht Wolfenstein 3D und dann Doom, aber auch Lemminge und Super Mario gespielt.
Meine Eltern haben immer gesehen, dass ich schlau genug bin, um von Spiel und Realität zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Ungi (17. Dezember 2008)

ihr spinnt doch alle ^^...

zum topic: 9


----------



## Isam Steel (17. Dezember 2008)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> und der unterschied zwischen fussball und pc? wenn du den nicht kennst dann tut es mir wirklich leid




Fußball war doch das, wo man sich gerne mal verletzt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (17. Dezember 2008)

der jüngste war so 10. da wa ich mal auf meinem ally char, weil horde server off war.
kollege hatte n kleinen bruder,er meinte der könnte tanken. nungut. man muss ja jedem seine chance lassen.

wir gingen in eine instanz das kloster und ich habe geheilt und der 10 jährige getankt mit seinem pala.
ich muss dazu sagen normaler weise schau ich mir die spieler an, bevor sie in die gruppe kommen,
aber nuja kloster wiegesagt is ned die welt.

jedenfalls nach dem 5ten wipe schau ich mir den tank genauer an...
er hatte weiße kleidung diese standartkleidung und der herr pala und 0 skills gesetzt..
mein gesichts haute automatisch auf meinen tisch...

mir hätte allein schon eig an der hp auffallen müssen was da los war aber wenn man kurz vorm pennen is nunja.

wie er jedoch so auf lvl 35 kam ist mir schleierhaft...

und sonst erkennt man halt eig fast direkt wenn es sich um einen unter 18 jährigen handelt.
ist jetzt zwar nich böse gemeint,aber iwe sind mir die "kiddys" eher auf der ally seite übern weg gelaufen,
als auf der horde seite... seidher zieht mich nich mehr viel auf meinen ally server wenn mal horde server down ist. 
da schau ich lieber bissl im internet. xD meine nerven..^^


----------



## Hanke26 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich finde es nur noch abartig, Blagen aus Bequemlichkeit den ganzen Tag vor dem TV oder PC zu parken. Kein Wunder, das aus denen nur Pisa-Versager werden.

ich kick sofort aus gruppe, wenn das Stimmchen im TS dann 14 oder drunter ist. und in Gilde geht sowie so nix unter 25+

Keen Bock auf Kindergarten- oder Voll-Pubertier-Kram à la Zahnspangen-Fraktion, die ihren virtuellen E-peen nur im Ingame ausleben, bloss weil sie im RL von ihrem "ersten Mal" nur heiß träumen


----------



## Jayla (17. Dezember 2008)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Stimme ich nicht 100% zu. Hab zwar noch keinen 3jährigen Sohn aber dafür 60jährige Eltern...auf die ich stolz bin, weil sie nach 3 Jahren mit der Maus umgehen können. Grundverständnis (klicke hier um ein Programm zu öffnen -> Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich ein Programm?), dass ihr alle für selbstverständlich haltet, ist bei vielen älteren Leutchen nicht da...weil die eben nicht damit groß geworden sind. Diejenigen unter euch, die auch schon annähernd 30 Kerzen auf der Torte ausgepustet haben, die werden mir zustimmen, dass "den Eltern das Handy erklären" anstregend ist. Und ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dass eure damalige Erziehergeneration exakt das Gleiche über das Fernsehen gesagt haben...mit dem ihr dann schließlich doch groß geworden seit. Und heute ist es für uns aus dem Alltag nicht mehr wegzudenken, egal ob wir jetzt die 3Sat Doku oder Bauer sucht Frau gucken...es ist ein Informationsmedium, mit dem heute auch anders als früher umgegangen wird.
> 
> Unterstütze hier eher den Volksmund, der da sagt, dass man alles in Maßen (und bei Kindern wohl kontrolliert) genießen sollte.
> 
> ...



Full Ack. Meine Eltern sind schon stolz wie Hulle, wenn die ihre Spielchen unfallfrei zocken können. Und es ist ein großer Lacher innerhalb der Familie, dass meine Mutter sich über meine CDs beschwert hat, die das Laufwerk nicht lesen konnte - und ich die Mini-Discs dann aus dem Diskettenlaufwerk pfriemeln musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine Dreijährige Nichte findet es einfach nur geil, wenn ich mit ihr auf dem Greifen durch die Gegend fliege. Sie liebt Ashenvale und ich muss mit meinem Druid da immer landen und dann in Katzengestalt rumlaufen. Oder aber in Wassergestalt schwimmen gehen - das ist für die das Größte. 
"TANTEEEE FLIEGEEEN" *g*

Kein Problem mit. Das Kind wächst gut auf. Und kann sich für ihre 3 Jahre erschreckend gut ausdrücken - die argumentiert inzwischen wie ein Jesuit, wenn sie was will *g*


----------



## Regash (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist einem von euch schonmal das Schildchen auf den WoW-Packungen aufgefallen?

*Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren*


----------



## Rainaar (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mir hier die Beiträge der Jüngeren so durchlese, muss ich sagen: Nein, das Spielen hat ihnen nicht geschadet.

Die meisten haben in meinen Augen eine recht gesunde Einstellung zu der ganzen Geschichte.

BDW: Spielt ein Kind mit 5 Klavier ist es ein Wunderkind - spielt es WOW ist es krank? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Eines möchte ich aber an die Jüngeren richten : BITTE gewöhnt euch nicht dieses "aba" usw. an. Ihr könnt doch richtig schreiben - machts einfach!

Nachtrag zum Thema:

Ich kenne keinen Spieler unter 12 aber einen der ist 61 und mich mit 38 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oktanpower (17. Dezember 2008)

Mein Sohn hatt also Belohnung sag ich mal, wenn er brav war oder was gutes gemacht hatt, in WOW bischen die Welt zu erkundschaften hier und da mal was lustiges machen dürfen.
Mittler weile is er in der 2. Klasse( 7 Jahre) und wenn er gut mitt lernt und Hausaufgaben ordentlich macht ( bekommt man auf dem Elternabend gesagt), farmt er Boreanisches Leder und macht Tagfesquest für mich, geht ab und zu mal in ne kleine 5er ini mit. Solang ich noch auf Arbeit binn.
Ein Vorteil gibs dadurch ja auch noch, er lernt das lesen schnell, durch die Quest Texte oder den unsinnigen Chat in den Hauptstädten :-)


----------



## Zapzerap (17. Dezember 2008)

LVL 75 Fury Krieger, 7 Jahre alt. zu 99 % alleine hochgespielt. Server: Alexstrasza

und zum Thema was auf der Verpackung steht. Das ist für Eltern nur eine Vorgabe. Ausserdem hat dieser 7 Jährige denn I.Q. dazu. Was soll er Baby-Spiele spielen und sich langweilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (17. Dezember 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> Ist einem von euch schonmal das Schildchen auf den WoW-Packungen aufgefallen?
> 
> *Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren*



Hättest du das nicht in Rot machen können? Grün erinnert mich an ungenehme Sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



to Topic: Kinder, denen das Spielen von solchen Games verboten wird, sind ja meist unter 12-Jahre. Aber geht es wirklich ums Alter? ich mein, das Alter spielt keine Rolle dennoch sollte man lieber aufs Gedächnis und Verhalten achten. Naja was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann es auch nicht ändern.

Bitte dankeschön


----------



## Jockurt (17. Dezember 2008)

Ihr uebertreibt mit WoW aber alle masslos.
Natuerlich ist man kein Wunderkind wenn man mit 5 WoW spielen kann. Um WoW spielen zu koennen muss man keinen IQ von 150 haben, eher einen von 60 oder so.
Das ist doch nicht anspruchsvoll.
Und wenn ein Kind mit 9 Jahren an nur vorm PC hockt und keinen Sport und sonst was macht dann wird es stark in der Entwicklung gehemmt. Ich rede hier von der koerperlichen. Dann ist es so ein kleiner Pimpf mit 15, kann aber die Faehigkeiten jeder Klasse auswendig und hat T7. Na das kann ja nur der naechste Praesident Amerikas werden.
Also ist es vollkommen berechtigt zu sagen, dass man kleine Kinder nicht spielen lassen sollte.

Zudem gehen die mir in jedem Chat auf die Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (17. Dezember 2008)

Also den jüngsten den ich ingame kenne ist 13 in der gilde in der ich momentan bin sind alle zwischen 18 und 40 ich selbst bin (19) und den ältesten den ich ingame und im ts getroffen habe war 53!


----------



## Néstron15 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich war ma mit nem 10 jährigen in ner ini hat dafür eig gut gespielt war überrascht wie gut er das alles hin bekommen hat











mfg Nestron


----------



## Hangatyr (17. Dezember 2008)

Kinder unter 12  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann man vll zum Angeln skillen einsetzen, vom normalen Gameplay sollte man sie fernhalten. 

so long


----------



## bcm4web (17. Dezember 2008)

Also mein 2 Jähriger Sohn sitzt relativ häufig neben mir oder auf dem schoss von meiner freundin, die selbst auch spielt. Sohnemann spielt zwar noch nicht, aber er tut, wenn ich mal afk bin so, als wenn er ahnung hätte.

Ich hab jedoch nen Arbeitskollegen, von dem der Sohn ist 6 Jahre alt und spielt nen Zwerg Jäger, allerdings nur Mobs klopfen.


----------



## Evereve (17. Dezember 2008)

Der jüngste Spieler den ich in drei Jahren traf, war ein 6 jähriger. Die Mama spielte bei uns in der Gilde und ließ den Sohn auf ihrem Acc einen "eigenen" Char spielen wenn sie nicht am PC war. ´
Das konnte sehr nervig im TS werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharontara (17. Dezember 2008)

Der Jüngste WoW Spieler den ich kenne ist meine Tochter, hihi^^ sie ist jetzt 3Jahre alt und darf ab uns zu mal 10-15min Spielen wen sie ganz lieb wahr. Da wir Gamer Mäuse haben die für ihre Hände viel zu gross sind haben wir ihr eine günstige Laptopmaus gekauft. Inzwischen erstellt sie selbst Chars, die namens sind dan einfach ein bisschen komisch^^ logt ein und aus, nimmt im startgebiet die ersten quests an und erfüllt sie auch inkl abgeben, mobs werden gelootet, Spielt sie einen heiler heilt sie sich selbst, das einzige was mir ein Rätsel ist: Warum Spielt sie immer Hordler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sind doch ne Alli Familie lol^^


----------



## Leeeroy (17. Dezember 2008)

Als ich frisch mit wow angefangen hab, also 3 monate nach release ist mir mal ein 6 jaehriger begegnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er konnte net schreiben, nur emotes benutzten. Sein Vater hatte mir 2 Saetze geschrieben.. Ich war Stufe 6 er stufe 13 oder so.. Wir sind sinnlos rumgerannt und haben monster gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal nem Paladin geholfen die Netherdracheneier in der Mine zu farmen...
Zwischendurch sind wir dann in TS gegangen und ich wurde stutzig wegen der Stimme.
Entweder junges Mädel oder Junge im Stimmbruch....aber es war n 12Jähriges Mädel.

Trotzdem 1a Ihren Char gespielt und Hilfsbreit, nichts mit Kiddy in dem Sinne.

Ach ja, ich bin selbst 30. ^^


Grüße
Tel


----------



## Vallar (17. Dezember 2008)

die jüngste person die ich mal getroffen habe war ne 9 jährige. ich fragte auch wie alt sie sei und als sie meinte sie sei 9 meinte sie auch gleich hinterher "ja ich weiß, ist total schlimm blabla, das game ist ja ab 12 und ich darf es eigentlich noch nicht spielen, ist mir aber egal was ihr jetzt denkt!" fand ich extrem cool ^^ 
ich selbst hab ja auch mit 4 jahren angefangen zu zocken (kein wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sondern damals NES... super mario und so^^ und dann c64..man das warn noch zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

10 un der is offizier bei uns in der gilde gewesen der kerl war so hamma xD


----------



## Dabow (17. Dezember 2008)

Der jüngste von dem ich bis jetzt gehört habe war ein Sohn eines ehemaligen Gildenmembers. Dieser war damals 9 Jahre und müsste nun 11 sein ! Liebe Grüße, Coldwater


----------



## Eredon (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir war der Kleine ~11 Jahre alt. Ich bin damals umgezogen und hab mich am Abend ins Internetcafe gehockt zu zocken (Telefonanschluss war noch nicht geschaltet), da setzt sich der kleene neben mich und fängt an zu zocken. Wie ich später bemerkt habe ist er mit Mama und Papa zum spielen im Cafe gewesen.


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Ganze 10 Jahre alt, war mit ner Random Kara Grp, also schon Ewigkeiten her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im TS dachten wir schon es sei eine Frau, bis er uns dann aufklärte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksorella (17. Dezember 2008)

war eine neunjährige damals AQ raid, also wir endlich fertig waren mitten unter der woche so gegen 1 uhr morgens,
meinte der raidlead na was sagt ihr hat meine tochter gut geheilt?? oO ich war entsetzt!

hat nix damit zu tun ob sie ihren char spielen können oder ned, nur wenns sies können frag ich mich was die kinder
eigentlich sonst so den ganzen tag machen ausser wow zu zocken?!

wir haben zwei kinder im alter von 8 u 12 jahren (mädels) und die dürfen nicht wow spielen. die kleine spielt ab und
an bei toggolino oder sowas und die große chattet halt ab und an mit ihren freunden . und das wars auch schon.

sie können beide mit dem pc umgehen, angemessen ihrem alter halt und dafür brauchen sie ned wow zocken!

ja und es ist richtig das heuzutage auch schon im fernsehen die werbung zum haare raufen ist, nur die werbung 
oder was da läuft kann ich ned steuern, aber was die spiele meiner kinder angeht die sie spielen, das kann
man als eltern sehr wohl beeinflussen..


----------



## Drymon (17. Dezember 2008)

Habe immer mal wieder mit 'nem Shadowpriest die letzten 2.Jahre gezockt und über den TS seinen Stimmbruch erleben dürfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heute ist er 15.

idS...


----------



## Kronsforder (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich war ma in einer Gilde da haben wir uns alle sehr gut verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....dan würde gefragt wie alt ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie haben geschätzt sie meinten so wie ich mit ihm schreibe und spiele bin ich 23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...bin aber "nur15"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hacky (17. Dezember 2008)

Meine 3-jährige Enkelin spielt zwar kein WoW, aber sie hat einen Heidenspaß, wenn sie die Leertaste drücken darf und unsere Char's dann so lustig hüpfen. Sie schaut gerne zu, wenn Mama, Papa oder Oma spielen - will dann auf unseren Schoß und Char's hüpfen lassen.


----------



## Myownlight (17. Dezember 2008)

11 und der war 70 t5 usw der ist nun 12 und 80 + ein t7 teil ok dumm ist der nicht der hat n durchschnitt von 1,0 aufm gym


----------



## Hexenhase (17. Dezember 2008)

moin mon mal nichts gegen jüngere sagen kann, weil hat mal ein 12jährigen in einer ini grp und dazu noch heiler spielte. also hut ab was der so einges weggehealt hat. alsi ich kann sagen es gibt doch kinder in dem fall das sie sogar besser spielen können als wir erwachsene


----------



## Sharontara (17. Dezember 2008)

darksorella schrieb:


> war eine neunjährige damals AQ raid, also wir endlich fertig waren mitten unter der woche so gegen 1 uhr morgens,
> meinte der raidlead na was sagt ihr hat meine tochter gut geheilt?? oO ich war entsetzt!
> 
> hat nix damit zu tun ob sie ihren char spielen können oder ned, nur wenns sies können frag ich mich was die kinder
> ...



Ich finde es nicht gut wen Kinder in dem alter so lange auf sind, klar mal als ausnahem aber vielleicht 1x im Jahr^^ 
Andererseits finde ich es nicht schlimm wen Kinder WoW Spielen, den ich finde es immer noch viel Intelligenter als Ballerspiele oder gewisse Trickfilme die da am Nachmittag über den Bildschirm flimmern. Je nach alter finde ich 30min bis 2h am Tag angemessen, dem Kind und den umständen wie Schulischen leistungen angemessen. Ich selbst bin mit Games, damals noch Nientendo, Link, Zelda usw. aufgewachsen und ich durfte auch schon als Kind ab und zu Spielen wie auch meine Geschwister. Ich selbst habe die liebe zum Gamen behalten, mein Bruder zum PC selbst (heute Informatiker) meine Schwester hingegen benutzt den PC nur wen sie muss auf der Arbeit. 
Am ende sind es die Eltern die ihre Erziehung nach ihrem besten gewissen umsetzen müssen/sollten, mit den Kindern Basteln und rausgehen ist aber immer noch das wichtigste, wie überal im leben ist das Zauberwort: gleichgewicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darcris (17. Dezember 2008)

moin, also den jüngsten den ich ingame je getroffen hab war neun wollte immer abends zu den raids mit durfte aber net weil er dann ins bett musste.

naja heutzutage geht doch niemanden mehr die usk was an, wenn man manchmal sieht oder hört das 12 oder 14 jährige ein 18ner spiel spielen läuft irgendwas falsch.

gruß darcris


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2008)

Also jetzt Top ich euch alle, meine 4 Monate alten Zehnlinge skillen für mich Berufe, während ich arbeite.


----------



## Delhoven (17. Dezember 2008)

15er Jähriger Second MT bei uns damals. Ich hab ihn nicht gemocht , er konnte seine Klasse zwar gut spielen. (Pve oooooohlol) Aber im Ts war der halt richtig abfuck. Naja alles Muten bis auf den Raidleader 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pve halt.


----------



## Gilindriana (17. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir vor Ewigkeiten mal einen Tauren Dudu gemacht (spiel eigentlich nur Alli).
War dann gerade lvl12 und wollte in RF. Hab auch ne Gruppe gefunden, die dann im TS waren (total Sinnlos, kam mir schon komisch vor).

Als ich dann im TS war, schrillten mir 3 helle Kiddiestimmen entgegen. Hab gefragt wie alt die seien.

Die waren alle in der 5. Klasse (also etwa 10-12).

TS verlassen --> Gruppe verlassen --> Char gelöscht! Nie wieder Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*EDIT:* Der Sohn von einem aus meiner Gilde, spielt manchmal mit den Char seines Vaters, der sollte auch so 7 oder 8 sein ^^


----------



## Gerbalin (17. Dezember 2008)

Der Kurze von nem Kumpel von mir ist 8. Er farmt immer für meinen Bekannten, er sagt was er umhauen muss usw und der Kleine macht das dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Privater Chinafarmer und so


----------



## Exomia (17. Dezember 2008)

Der jungste Spieler welcher mir untergekommen ist war 5 aber keine sorge es ist der Sohn einer Gilden Kolegin. Es ist immer ganz lustig wenn sie mal eben schnell AFK geht hört mal plötzlich im TS "Hallo ich bins der Luca, und ich bin 5 Jahre alt!" Spielen tut er schon wie ein Großer er hat inzwischen einen Schamanen auf lvl 65 aber er darf auch nur uunter der aufsicht seiner Mutter, Vater oder Schwester spielen. Dann ist er auch immer in einer Gruppe. Aber er MUSS die Krone haben damit er uns allen immer Zeichen über den Kopf machen kan um zu wissen wo wir sind. In unserer Gilde wird der Nachwuchs also schonmal vorbereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## casiw (17. Dezember 2008)

Mein 5 Monate alter Sohn hat mal auf die Space-Taste gedrückt und mein Krieger ist vor Freude in die Luft gesprungen.


----------



## Kayano (17. Dezember 2008)

hawai schrieb:


> -> @Post in dems um den 13 jährigen mage ging der nur Pyro casten konnte...



Oooooh wenns ein weiblicher Troll war, den hab ich neulich im Sholazarbecken beim farmen getroffen! Wollte mich umhauen und hat dauernd nur Pyroblast gecastet... was Spellreflect recht einfach machte xD Armer Kleiner, hätt ich das gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe gestern in der Ini fast nur Minderjährige bei gehabt, davon waren ausser Tank und ich 11,14 und 15. Dementsprechend war dann auch die Ini, so um acht mussten dann alle weg und Tank und ich standen dann alleine da, waren kurz vorm Endboss.

Naja, finde ich nicht gut, da der eine uns zu der Ini geschleppt hat und dann kurz vor Ende sagte, er müsse off. 
Und dann gingen die anderen beiden auch.

Ich finde, wenn man in eine Ini geht, dann sollte man auch zusehen, dass man sich die entsprechende Zeit nimmt und nicht einfach mittendrin so abhauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ja generell nicht so viel gegen Minderjährige, aber so bissl soziale Kompetenz sollte schon besitzen, aber habe das Gefühl, das geht bei den meisten Kindern heutzutage am Arsch vorbei. Wir waren schließlich alle mal jung, aber meine Eltern haben mir früher schon was gehustet, wenn ich ein unhöfliche Benehmen an den Tag legte.

Naja, wayne...


----------



## Gilindriana (17. Dezember 2008)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern in der Ini fast nur Minderjährige bei gehabt, davon waren ausser Tankd und ich 11,14 und 15. Dementsprechend war dann auch die Ini, so um acht mussten dann alle weg und Tank und ich standen dann alleine da. -.-



Mussten alle in die Haia! ^^


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Dezember 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Mussten alle in die Haia! ^^



Genau "das" habe ich mir in dem Moment auch gedacht. *hust* ^^


----------



## Thoosa (17. Dezember 2008)

Mein Sohn ist 4 Jahre und spielt auch ganz gern mal WoW. Nein, nicht intensiv ^^. Ich stell ihm den Char, welchen er möchte in ein ungefährliches Gebiet und da verhaut er dann Bären, Schweine oder was da halt so rumläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sony24 (17. Dezember 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Beleidigst du meine Eltern, oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Unterschied besteht darin, das Bewegung im freien gesund ist und das stundenlange zocken am PC krank macht! Das ist Fakt!!
Besonders in jungen Jahren finde ich es wichtig viel Bewegung (Sport) zu betreiben.

Das du deinen Eltern dankbar bist kann ich mir denken.
Ich finde es allerdings unverantwortlich den PC, oder generell Videogame´s als Erziehungs Ersatz einzusetzen


----------



## Sharontara (17. Dezember 2008)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied besteht darin, das Bewegung im freien gesund ist und das stundenlange zocken am PC krank macht! Das ist Fakt!!
> Besonders in jungen Jahren finde ich es wichtig viel Bewegung (Sport) zu betreiben.
> 
> Das du deinen Eltern dankbar bist kann ich mir denken.
> Ich finde es allerdings unverantwortlich den PC, oder generell Videogame´s als Erziehungs Ersatz einzusetzen



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, Gamen sollte immer eine belohnung sein und nicht eine selbstverständlichkeit, zumindest bei kindern^^


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (17. Dezember 2008)

mein 4-jährigen sohn hat vorm lichking die dailies auf der insel immer für mich gemacht damit ich abends mehr zeit fürs bg & co habe...

und wirklich:

lasse ihn unter aufsicht in ner hauptstadt oder ähnlich rumlaufen und er erfreut sich an den versch. gestalten des druiden


----------



## Secilin (17. Dezember 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Beleidigst du meine Eltern, oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm zunächst mal denke ich das WoW nicht zwingend fördernd ist bzw. in gewissen Teilbereichen doch recht "brutal" - man muss schließlich Gegner "töten", demnach versteh ich immer noch nicht, das man die FSK nicht auf 16 anhebt, aber gut ist ne andere Sache.

Sicherlich gibt es viele Jugendliche und Kinder die PC, Konsolen spielen, aber dann sollte man sich diese auch teilweise mal genauer anschauen und rechtzeitig eingreifen als Elternteil, denn viele dieser Spieler (innen) nun ja ... "verstrahlt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT: Der jüngste Spieler den ich kennenlernen durfte war 8 und er loggte auch aus nachdem wir uns im TS unterhielten und ich ihn fragte, ob er wüsste was er dort überhaupt tut, dabei wollte ich ihm nicht mal etwas böses


----------



## kisch (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ne bekannte hat ihrer tochter( die is 6) nen char erstellt, und mich abgestellt um aufzupassen dass se nich stirbt oO hattee dann das kleine mädchen im startgebiet an den hacken und durfte zusehn wie se sich aus- und wieder anzieht um in so nem tümpel "baden zu gehn"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, find das eigentlich nich so toll in dem alter, aber ok, jeder wie er denkt


----------



## Sharontara (17. Dezember 2008)

Secilin schrieb:


> Hm zunächst mal denke ich das WoW nicht zwingend fördernd ist bzw. in gewissen Teilbereichen doch recht "brutal" - man muss schließlich Gegner "töten", demnach versteh ich immer noch nicht, das man die FSK nicht auf 16 anhebt, aber gut ist ne andere Sache.
> 
> Sicherlich gibt es viele Jugendliche und Kinder die PC, Konsolen spielen, aber dann sollte man sich diese auch teilweise mal genauer anschauen und rechtzeitig eingreifen als Elternteil, denn viele dieser Spieler (innen) nun ja ... "verstrahlt"
> 
> ...



Mal erlich: Wenn man guckt was im Tv läuft und sich dann noch bewust wird das die Welt nunmal nicht *rosa* ist und alles schön, wen man die Nachrichten guckt dan ist doch ein paar gegner in WoW Killen echt nichts aufregendes mehr. Ich finde es viel schlimmer wenn ich ne Zeitung aufschlage und das bild von abgehackten Köpfen auf ner ganzen Seite *guckt* mich an, soll die Zeitung deshalb erst am 18 sein? oder TV generel gespert werden für minderjährige?


----------



## dobro (17. Dezember 2008)

Jüngste spieler die ich je gesehn habe war zum Mitternachtsverkauf zu WotLK. War ne ganze Familie da - woher ich das weiß? Die Kinder riefen dauert Mami und Papi.

Dacht erst vl schleifen die die Kinder mit, weil sie kein Babysitter mehr gefunden haben und trotzden WotLk haben wollten, aber ne. Mami udn Papi hatten ne fette collector edition  und die kleinen jeweils ne normale Edition. Der eine war vl 1 oder 2 Klasse, der jüngere ging sicher noch nicht mal zur Schule.


----------



## advanced08 (17. Dezember 2008)

war mal in einer instanz mit einem 9 jährigen dd ging recht blöd weiter da er ganze zeit mobs und so gepullt hat :/

es sind aber nicht alle so


----------



## Sony24 (17. Dezember 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...





Gratulation an euch alle. Wahnsinn wie unverantwortlich manche Leute mit den Kindern umgehen. Ich kanns wirklich nicht nachvollziehen warum man ein Kind ab 4 Jahren vor den Pc setzen muss, und die dann auch noch Wow zocken lässt???? (auch wenns kurz ist, wow ist nix für 4 Jährige Kinder)

Ich glaube manche Eltern verwechseln den Pc wohl mit einem Babysitter. 

Ich habe selber 3 Kinder und meine 4 Jährige bekommt jetzt zu Weihnachten eine V-Tech Smile Pocket. (von der Tante) ich finde sowas in dem alter einfach noch nicht notwendig. Das fängt noch früh genug an das man sie nicht mehr vom Pc weg bekommt. Es bleibt im Endeffekt sowieso allen Eltern über zu entscheiden ob ihre Kinder das dürfen oder nicht, aber Eltern loben die ihre Kleinkinder vor Wow setzen, Nein.  Vielleicht ist es schon jemandem aufgefallen das es eine altersbegrenzung gibt??

Meine Kinder würden Alpträume kriegen.

Aber bitte jeder wie er meint.


----------



## Gerbalin (17. Dezember 2008)

Secilin schrieb:


> versteh ich immer noch nicht, das man die FSK nicht auf 16 anhebt, aber gut ist ne andere Sache.



Jo need Server nach Altersklassen wenns das Spiel schon ab 12 ist:

ü20 ü30 und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melz (17. Dezember 2008)

Also den Jüngesten den ich je getroffen hab in wow War 9 und da hat man es gemerkt.

Zum Thema Spielverständnis:Also ich Spiele Computer spiele Seitdem ich denken kann(bin 23 jetzt).
Mein Vater hatte damals den Atari und damit fängt man als Kind an und dann folgten:C64,Gameboy, NES, SNES ,Playstaition,N64,PS2,Nintendo DS, PSP, Gamecube. Ich würde auch meinen das ich mit 4-5 Jahren besser spielen konnte als mein Vater oder mein Älterer Bruder.Trotzdem bin ich nen sehr Sportlicher Typ und bin sogar nen sehr gebildeter!!!

Man muss eben nur Freizeit und zocken gut unter einen Hut bringen,so wie es mit WoW auch ist.


----------



## blooooooody (17. Dezember 2008)

die jüngsten die ich mal getroffen habe waren beide 10, random mal für Kara hatten... soweit sogut ^^ bis wir nicht mal Beim ersten Boss vorbeikamen ... da wurde nicht geheilt und der andere war auf Shadow geskillt -.-' 

Daraus hbe ich jetzt gelernt... schaue das man nie Kids mitnehmt wenn sie heilen oder tanken wollen, denn es wird immer scheisse enden (nach meiner erfahrung)
das war noch die zeit bevor man schauen konnte auf was die geskillt sind.


----------



## Xyliandra (17. Dezember 2008)

Dayrus 14 Jahre, damals auf Ambossar ;D
Der beste hm den ich je gesehen hatte!


----------



## Aproc (17. Dezember 2008)

Der Sohn von meinem chef bzw beide der ein 7 der andere 9 ^^


----------



## BüffelonTour (17. Dezember 2008)

Den Jüngsten den ich je kennen gelernt habe, war zwar nich in WoW, aber in CSS und der war 7 XD Und der hat auf dust_2 die Älteren weggebashed xD


----------



## Harkor (17. Dezember 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> mein cousin is 14 und wahrscheinlich weniger gebildet als du. Bsp: Hat Stronghold, aber beschwert sich immer wie schwer es ist ^^



Hm, interessant was heutzutage als Masstab für Bildung gilt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (17. Dezember 2008)

BüffelonTour schrieb:


> Den Jüngsten den ich je kennen gelernt habe, war zwar nich in WoW, aber in CSS und der war 7 XD Und der hat auf dust_2 die Älteren weggebashed xD



in cs.. war ja klar ^^


----------



## Syno (17. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
der jüngste wow spieler den ich kenn war von einem Gildenmitglied der sohn.
Er war 5!!!  kein scherz.
allerdings konnte er nur mobs verkloppen die 20+ lvl unter ihm waren und Daddy dahinterstand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, früh übt sich wer ein .....


----------



## Da Hunter (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich könnte so sauer werden wenn ich in denn Gildenforum lese man muss mind.18 sein.
Ich bin selber 15 aber folgende ist Wirklich passiert.

4leute und ich wollten Der Nexus gehen. Als wir dann am Portstein standen fragte auf einmal einer:" Ob sich jemand dort auskennt?"Die Antwort kommte promt:" Ja ich" kam von einen,der andere fragte, ob er schon einmal dort war und wie alt er ist."nö" sagte der und bei Alter weiß es nicht mehr ob 12 oder 13 er war jünger als ich. Die ander Lachten auf eimal alle auf außer der kleine und ich. Ich sagte nur:" Lass mal ihn, der soll uns vor jeden Bossfight alles erzählen was er weiß uber denn boss. wenn er einmal ne wipe verursacht, darfst du auf ihn herumhacken." Dann gingen wir hinein, also ich wußte noch so Bruchteile von der Buffed show, aber er wußte alles und noch mehr. Unser heiler hatte fast keine
arbeit mehr und ohne wipe. Danach wollte sogar einer der so spöttisch gelacht hatt in seine Gilde einladen. Ich glaub des war der schönste wow tag denn er hatte.

Also was sollt das mit den Gilden? Ihr könnte doch unter der Woche de raids so Abends machen, aber am Samstag und sonntag Nachmittag. Ich glaub sogar das mancher von euch lieber Samstag Abend wo hin gehen will als vorm Rechner hocken.  

Und mein Kleiner cousar erst denn hab ich mal erlaubt wow zu spielen. Ich hab zu geschaut und muss sagen ich hätte die Klasse auch nicht besser gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er ist 6 oder 7 jahre gewesen, ist aber auch schon länger her.


----------



## Tante V (17. Dezember 2008)

Melz schrieb:


> Also den Jüngesten den ich je getroffen hab in wow War 9 und da hat man es gemerkt.
> 
> Zum Thema Spielverständnis:Also ich Spiele Computer spiele Seitdem ich denken kann(bin 23 jetzt).
> Mein Vater hatte damals den Atari und damit fängt man als Kind an und dann folgten:C64,Gameboy, NES, SNES ,Playstaition,N64,PS2,Nintendo DS, PSP, Gamecube. Ich würde auch meinen das ich mit 4-5 Jahren besser spielen konnte als mein Vater oder mein Älterer Bruder.Trotzdem bin ich nen sehr Sportlicher Typ und bin sogar nen sehr gebildeter!!!
> ...




^^ so in etwa wars bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das mit dem sportlich und "typ" könnte man wegstreichen. Ich hab nen hund und zwei aufgeweckte Katzen da brauch ich kein sport mehr xD

der jüngste spieler den ich kenne ist 9. er spielt aber mehr css als wow (wofür ich sehr dankbar bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Paladone (17. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob ichs schon geschrieben habe, mein Neffe(6) hat für mich ab und an die Daily im Nethersturm gemacht mit annehmen abgeben, alles mit nem Schurken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst isser im Elwynn Forest rumgerannt und hat Hogger unter anderem vermöbelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharontara (17. Dezember 2008)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Gratulation an euch alle. Wahnsinn wie unverantwortlich manche Leute mit den Kindern umgehen. Ich kanns wirklich nicht nachvollziehen warum man ein Kind ab 4 Jahren vor den Pc setzen muss, und die dann auch noch Wow zocken lässt???? (auch wenns kurz ist, wow ist nix für 4 Jährige Kinder)
> 
> Ich glaube manche Eltern verwechseln den Pc wohl mit einem Babysitter.
> 
> ...



Man bekommt nur Alpträume von dingen die man nicht verstehen kann, erinnert mich daran das wir als Kinder keinen TV hatten und wenn ich dann mal was bei nachbaren geguckt habe von der liebsten Kindersendung Alpträume bekommen habe weil ich damit nicht umgehen konnte. PC ist heute *leider?* enorm wichtig und das auch schon sehr früh spätestens ab der 2 Klasse solte das schon sein. V-Tech finde ich nicht so toll, hab meine Kinder lieber im Wohnzimmer am PC als das sie sich mit so nem gerät irgendwo verkriechen und ich keine ahnung habe wie viel sie Spielen auch wen es lernspiele sind.
Pc und gerade WoW ist kein Babysitter eher im gegenteil man muss dabei sein und erklären und zeigen. Altersbegrenzungen sind eine empfehlung und nicht mehr, jedes Kind ist anders und reagiert auch anders, gesunder Menschenverstand ist wohl immer noch besser.


----------



## Riear (17. Dezember 2008)

Der jüngste den ich (26) kenne (und mittlerweile sogar im ICQ habe) ist 12 und ist vom Kopf her weiter als so manch ein 18-jähriger. 

Ansonsten wenn meine kleine Tochter bei mir ist (knapp 2) sitzt die auch gerne bei Papa und haut auf die Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Teilweise gibt es dann zwar komische Gesichter wenn ich aufmal sdre+++++ oder so schreibe..aber was solls


----------



## Nemogg (17. Dezember 2008)

Morgäääähn,

meine kleine Ist 6 und kloppt einfach mal so die mobs wärend ich auf klo bin oder mir nen kaffe mache.

aber mein bekannten kreis ist zwischen 20 und 52 jahre


----------



## Szalor-Ambossar (17. Dezember 2008)

hy! also mein bruder ist 8. er spielt auf ambossar und wenn ihr mir das nicht glaubt schreibt mal Schûrkì an


lg


----------



## mumba (17. Dezember 2008)

Nur zur Info, mit 6 Jahren kommen die Kinder, sofern die nicht ein wenig zurückgeblieben sind, in die Schule. 
Da wird ab Klasse 1 mit Computerm unterrichtet, zumindest in den Grundschulen, welche schon mit PC's ausgerüstet wurden...


----------



## Aproc (17. Dezember 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> und der unterschied zwischen fussball und pc? wenn du den nicht kennst dann tut es mir wirklich leid
> 
> /enrage on
> Was ist mit euch allen blos los?
> ...




alle Achtung also wenn man Dick ist und probs hat dann spielt man also wow tolle verallgemeinerung..


----------



## Sony24 (17. Dezember 2008)

Sharontara schrieb:


> Man bekommt nur Alpträume von dingen die man nicht verstehen kann, erinnert mich daran das wir als Kinder keinen TV hatten und wenn ich dann mal was bei nachbaren geguckt habe von der liebsten Kindersendung Alpträume bekommen habe weil ich damit nicht umgehen konnte. PC ist heute *leider?* enorm wichtig und das auch schon sehr früh spätestens ab der 2 Klasse solte das schon sein. V-Tech finde ich nicht so toll, hab meine Kinder lieber im Wohnzimmer am PC als das sie sich mit so nem gerät irgendwo verkriechen und ich keine ahnung habe wie viel sie Spielen auch wen es lernspiele sind.
> Pc und gerade WoW ist kein Babysitter eher im gegenteil man muss dabei sein und erklären und zeigen. Altersbegrenzungen sind eine empfehlung und nicht mehr, jedes Kind ist anders und reagiert auch anders, gesunder Menschenverstand ist wohl immer noch besser.



Das ist eine möglichkeit es schön zu reden*zwinker*
V-Tech sind wie du schon sagtest Lernspiele, die Konsole wird an einen Fernseher angeschlossen. Daher meine Kinder keinen eigenen haben ist es der im Wohnzimmer. Also doch recht übersichtlich.


----------



## Melz (17. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch Silent Hill oder resident Evil mit 12 oder so gespielt und hat mir nicht geschadet,im eggenteil dadurch kam meine liebe zu Horrorfilmen.Welche Spiele und Filme bringen einem die Gefühle so durcheinander als Das Horror Genre?

Man muss halt seine Kinder einschätzen können ob sie es schon sehen oder spielen dürfen.


----------



## Sharontara (17. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, mit 6 Jahren kommen die Kinder, sofern die nicht ein wenig zurückgeblieben sind, in die Schule.
> Da wird ab Klasse 1 mit Computerm unterrichtet, zumindest in den Grundschulen, welche schon mit PC's ausgerüstet wurden...



Bei uns ist das im moment leider erst ab der 5.Klasse der fall, vortschrittlich wens schon ab der 1klasse ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (17. Dezember 2008)

Hab auf meinem Server wen gefunden der is 10 und meint er spielt seid er 8 ist. Hatt aber nen Char auf 70 und ist auch häufig on. Nur in Gesprächen oder bei Instanzloot merkt man das, das er noch etwas jünger ist. Ansonsten spielt der super. 

Also wer weiß: unter euch sind kleine Kinder die ihr garnicht als solche erkennt... willkommen im Digitalen Zeitalter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharontara (17. Dezember 2008)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Das ist eine möglichkeit es schön zu reden*zwinker*
> V-Tech sind wie du schon sagtest Lernspiele, die Konsole wird an einen Fernseher angeschlossen. Daher meine Kinder keinen eigenen haben ist es der im Wohnzimmer. Also doch recht übersichtlich.



Ok. ich kenne nur diese Tragbaen Geräte.
Das mit dem *schönreden* ist ansichts sache wie das schwarzmalen ;-)


----------



## M3g4s (17. Dezember 2008)

bin mal einem begegnet der war 8 als tank in ner instanz... naja hatten TS und nach 20 minuten wipen weil er extrem schlecht war hört man im ts wie er von seinem vater angeschrieen wird wieso er sich schon wieder bei seinem vater eingelogt hat und woher er das pw weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## salvanya (17. Dezember 2008)

der sohn meines arbeitskollegen ist 6 jahre. spielt aber nur bgs. beherrscht aber seinen char perfekt!! da fängt man nur zu staunen an, wenn der mal so richtig loslegt. er kann zwar noch nicht gut lesen aber durch die semiotik von wow weis er welches symbol was bewirkt. natürlich teamplay kann man vergessen. aber zum "böse horde" verhaun reicht es vollkommend. für das das er nur 5h/woche spielen darf ist das ne kleine meisterleistung, so wie der den spielt. aber so junge lernen eben sehr schnell^^


----------



## Elidias (17. Dezember 2008)

Wir weichen ein wenig vom Thema ab...
Also zurück zum Alter: Der jüngste Spieler, den ich getroffen habe, und der mir sein Alter verraten hat, war 12. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein vernünftiges Alter um mit Spielen wie WoW anzufangen. Ich selber bin 25 Jahre alt und auch schon Vater. WoW spiele ich seit ca 2 1/2 Jahren. Meinem Sohn werde ich wohl nicht vor 12 Jahren spielen lassen, zumindest nicht mit eigenem Acc.
Soweit die theorie, was in der Praxis passiert... mal sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (17. Dezember 2008)

Der jüngste Spieler den ich kenne ist 14. Er ist auch bei uns in der Gilde, weil der so einiges auf dem Kasten hat. Sein Vater ist ebenfalls in unserer Gilde. ^^ Er hat auch einen 7 jährigen Bruder, der unter Beobachtung des Vaters auch gelegentlich mal WoW spielen darf. Jedoch werden seine Chars nie "älter" als Stufe 20. ^^
Aber es ist richtig süß, wenn wir im TS sind und der kleine Stöpsel aufeinmal neben dem Vater oder dem Bruder steht und "Halloooo" oder so etwas in den Höhrer sagt. ^^


----------



## Neme16 (17. Dezember 2008)

<16 können net spielen :/ Gibt ausnahmen aber nicht viele ...


----------



## Mak (17. Dezember 2008)

Hatte 2 Jahre lang nen 11jährigen (am Ende war er natürlich 13, nicht mehr 11^^^) in der Gilde der Priest gespielt hat. War einer der fähigsten und - im Gegensatz zu vielen älteren - ausgeglichesten Spieler die ich kenne.


----------



## Elidias (17. Dezember 2008)

würde ich so nicht sagen @ Neme16


----------



## Barbossa94 (17. Dezember 2008)

Vorgestern hat sich mal der Bruder (5 Jahre) von einem aus meiner Gilde am PC gesetzt und gezockt, als er afk war.
Hat er uns per TS mitgeteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Dezember 2008)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Danke, bin ganz bei dir.



das unterschreib ich auch prompt


----------



## Sony24 (17. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, mit 6 Jahren kommen die Kinder, sofern die nicht ein wenig zurückgeblieben sind, in die Schule.
> Da wird ab Klasse 1 mit Computerm unterrichtet, zumindest in den Grundschulen, welche schon mit PC's ausgerüstet wurden...



Das finde ich auch gut und richtig!

Doch gibts in der Schule keine Games.

Ziel ist es, die jungen Menschen mit spielerischem lernen, mit dieser Technik vertraut zu machen.
Um ihnen im späteren leben den Umgang mit Computern ,der in der heutigen zeit und auch in Zukunft unablässlich ist, zu erleichtern.

Der Ursprüngliche Sinn eines PC´s "war" es zeit zu sparen, und nicht sich die zeit zu vertreiben.


----------



## PainEaser (17. Dezember 2008)

Jüngste Spielerin die ich getroffen habe war laut eigener Aussage 7!!!

Sie hatte mich gefragt ob ich ihr bei ner Quest helfen kann, ich konnte den Satz jedoch kaum lesen wegen mangelhafter Rechtschreibung ;-) Da fragte ich wie alt sie denn sei...


----------



## chinsai (17. Dezember 2008)

Mhmh ich bin 14, mein Bruder sielt auch gelegentlich der ist 11 und hab mal nen 10-jährigen in meiner Gilde gehabt.


----------



## WOWALLMAGE (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

der jüngste Spieler den ich kenne, ist 8 Jahre alt und der Sohn eines Kollegen.
Er ist seit 6 Monaten auf LVL 33 und spielt nur PVP.

Dort stirbt er laut Aussage seines Vaters alle 30 Sekunden und hat trotzdem Spaß daran.


----------



## Sangal/Venum (17. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Sohn weiss wie er bei meinem Druiden in die Bärform wechselt nicht mit der Maus das wär zu schwer aber er weiss das er F1 drücken muss und laufen kann er damit auch schon und er ist 1Jahr und 3 monate und er findet es toll ins wasser zu laufen ^^ Ich selbst bin 25 werd ihn aber nie ohne Kontrolle spielen lassen das steht fest Wow macht süchtig Ich weiss das ^^


----------



## Dominanz (17. Dezember 2008)

ich erinnere mich lebhaft an einen spieler der zugab 10 jahre alt zu sein
fand ich viel zu früh und war sogar kurz davon nen ticket zu schreiben hab es dann aber doch gelassen
auch wenn die wow-spielergemeinde sicher kein perfekter umgang für einen 10-jährigen sind überlasse ich es lieber seinen eltern was er darf bzw. eben nicht darf


----------



## quilosa (17. Dezember 2008)

vor BC hatten wir einen gildenkollegen, der spielte (auf nachfrage) seinen heil-druiden und -priester, weil ihm schadensklassen nicht anspruchsvoll genug waren. eines tages meldete er sich wegen seiner geburtstagsfeier vom raid ab und wir fragten natürlich wie alt er geworden ist. es war sein 13. ! uns allen ist die kinnlade runter gefallen; nicht einer hätte vermutet dass er so jung war und einige haben es auch zunächst nicht glauben wollen. 

lg
nemica

ps gelöscht ^^


----------



## Kayano (17. Dezember 2008)

Kenne genug, die über 18 sind und auch so schreiben xD Zum Glück sprechen sie anders...

Aber schon interessant in welchem Alter manche schon spielen. Ich persönlich hab 2006 angefangen und war damals 17. Wenn ichs heut betrachte - immernoch irgendwie zu früh. Inzwischen bin ich 20 und spiel glaub noch passionierter als damals...

Jüngster Spieler der mir unterkam war 12. Leider treffen die meisten Vorurteile gegen jüngere Spieler auf selbigen auch zu. Ich denke das hängt vor allem damit zusammen, dass jüngere Spieler "einfach Spielen" statt sich mit Klasse/Rasse/Spielmechanik auseinanderzusetzen. Aber das kommt eventuell später, wenn sie dann noch spielen.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Dezember 2008)

An die tollen Eltern:
*schlägt die Hande über den Kopf zusammen*
Wenn ich das hier so lese kriege ich die Kriese,wie kann man kleinst Kinder nur vor den Pc setzen?
Das ist doch eine Reizüberflutung (( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reiz%C3%BCberflutung )), wie süchtig muss man sein um sein Kind das Spiel in einen Alter aufzuzwingen in dem es nicht selber entscheiden kann ob es das sehen will oder nicht?
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den Verhalten des Spielsüchtigen der sein Kind mit in den Spielsalon nimmt?
Vom Verhalten her ist es das selbe, das eine zu Hause, das andere Im der Spielhalle.
Wie kann man die nur so Verantwortungslos seine Kinder erziehen, das ist gleichgestellt bei mir mit den Eltern die ihre Kinder vor den Fehrnseher setzen.
Mensch für was setze ich Kinder in die Welt wenn ich sie vor einen Eckigenflimmerkasten absetze und sich selbst überlasse?
Denkt ihr das hat für die Kinder in der Entwicklung garkeine Folgen? 
Wie blind oder naiv muss man da sein?
Spätfolgen heissen nicht umsonst Spätfolgen *seufzt*
Kinder lernen durch unser Verhalten, das was wir ihnen Vorleben und man kann seinen Kind auf keinen Fall die Aufmerksamkeit gebend ie es wirklich braucht wenn man den ganzen Tag vor dem Pc sitz, man fertigt es quasi einfach nur ab wenn es schreit, auch wenn man es nicht will.
Wow ist kein elternfreundliches Spiel, ich selber bin eine der Spielerinen die oft ruhig ist und Verständniss zeigt wenn jemand meint : Ich muss mal mein Kind schreit
Aber wenn man im Raid ist, das Kind schreit, man muss afk und die Gruppe murrt, kickt einen evtl, das frustet auch manche Eltern, nicht alle nehmen es dann so ruhig und gelassen hin wie andere und lassen ihren Frust dann an den Kindern aus.
Sozialverhalten muss gelernt werden und als Eltern hat man die Aufgabe es ihnen best möglich beizubringen und das passiert nun einmal in den ersten Lebensjahren und als Jugendlicher bzw Erwachsener ist es doppelt so schwer das zu erlernen.
Ein Kind unter 6 Jahren hat auf keinen Fall etwas vor Wow zu suchen, wobei ich sogar schon  8 zu jung finde.
Und wer Wow zocken mit Datenverarbeitung und dem was man in der Schule lernt vergleicht tut mir echt leid.
In der Schule bekommt man beigebracht wie man mit den Pc umzugehen hat aber die lassen einen gewiss nicht den ganzen Tag spielen.
Und es ist ein unterschied zwischen draussenspielen und den ganzen Tag vor dem Pc alleine zu sitzen oder mit Freunden zusammen Ps2 zuspielen. 
Im ersten und letzten Fall lernt man etwas zu Sozialenkontakten, im zweiten Fall verarmt man mit der Zeit an Sozialenkontakten im realen Leben. ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sozialverhalten )
Okey mein Neffe spielt seit einem Jahr ungefähr, damals war er 11 und mein Schwager achtet darauf wie lange er spielt, wobei mein Neffe auch andere Intressen hat und diesen nachgeht.

Das ist keine Schwarzmalerei, aber wer es als solche sehen will bitte.

Auf die Komentare derer unter 15 Jahre gehe ich absichtlich nicht ein, da egal was ich sage sowieso nur in Unrecht bin.
Ich kann euch nur den Tip geben, geht raus unternehmt wirklich etwas mit Freunden, euch wird später wirklich etwas Fehlen.


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2008)

Ein Gildenmitglied von uns hat mal seinen eineinhalb jährigen Sohn was auf der Tastatur tippen lassen (wenn man dem so sagen kann). Aber ich denk nicht wirklich, dass das als spielen zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eviath (17. Dezember 2008)

Hm..
Ich wurde mal ziemlich übel geflamet weil ich inner Instanz mal n wipe verursacht hab.. Das telefon hat geklingelt und ich war ziemlich abgelenkt..

Hab den Flamer gefragt ob ich raten dürfte wie alt er sei..
Tjoa.. Mit 12 Jahren lag ich da auch vollkommen richtig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da war bis jetzt der jüngste und dazu noch unfreundlichste.. Kann ja jedem mal passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Lari (17. Dezember 2008)

13 Jahre, und er nervt... :-/
Man versteht kaum ein Wort, und verhält sich eben wie ein Kind. Mag eine Ausnahme sein, aber ein gutes Licht wirft es nicht auf Spieler um die 12 - 13 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eviath (17. Dezember 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> An die tollen Eltern:
> *schlägt die Hande über den Kopf zusammen*
> Wenn ich das hier so lese kriege ich die Kriese,wie kann man kleinst Kinder nur vor den Pc setzen?
> Das ist doch eine Reizüberflutung (( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reiz%C3%BCberflutung )), wie süchtig muss man sein um sein Kind das Spiel in einen Alter aufzuzwingen in dem es nicht selber entscheiden kann ob es das sehen will oder nicht?
> ...



So.. Wie süchtig man sein muss?
Nun ja.. Frage ich so..
Wie süchtig war meine Mutter als sie mich damals beim Fernsehen auf den Schoß genommen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Kind kann sehr wohl entscheiden..
Du kennst es sicherlich wenn so ein kleiner Wonneproppen mal maulig wird.. Dann merkt man ganz klar: Der mag das nicht.


Und zu dem letzten deiner Punkte..
Ich weiß ja nicht auf was für einem Server du spielst, aber auf meinem Server ist jeder sehr Verständnissvoll wenn das Kind mal schreit..
Auf einem anderen Server wo ich auch noch einen 70er hatte zu Kara, Gruul etc Zeit, haben wir sogar noch Verständnis dafür gehabt, wenn ein Spieler der Meinung war, dass er nicht mehr könnte, da das Kind nicht still wird.
Da kann der Spieler ja nichts für. Wer dafür kein Verständnis mehr hat, ist vollkommen in der kleinen Virtuellen Welt gefangen und sollte mal ein Buch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lafina (17. Dezember 2008)

Repkosten farmen ist gut , muss ich mir merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Der jüngste den ich ingame getroffen hab war 10, der wollte mir ständig erzählen wie ich mich in den DM verhalten soll XD (hab ihn gezogen)


----------



## hunter2701 (17. Dezember 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> An die tollen Eltern:
> *schlägt die Hande über den Kopf zusammen*
> Wenn ich das hier so lese kriege ich die Kriese,wie kann man kleinst Kinder nur vor den Pc setzen?
> Das ist doch eine Reizüberflutung (( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reiz%C3%BCberflutung )), wie süchtig muss man sein um sein Kind das Spiel in einen Alter aufzuzwingen in dem es nicht selber entscheiden kann ob es das sehen will oder nicht?
> ...



um mal kurz auf dein möchtegern-kluggescheisse-und-obertolle-mami-sein einzugehen...
1. mein sohn spielt auch, genau reizüberflutung... er wird morgen in die schule gehen und alle kids umschiessen, mit pfeil und bogen, wie in wow auch.
2. sind nicht alle kinder gleich
3. haben nicht alle kinder den gleichen horizont
4. können andere kinder es auch anders verkraften/verarbeiten
5. sind die eltern wohl reif genug um entscheiden zu können, was und wieviel für ihr kind gut ist.
6. mein sohn spielt alle 2-3 tg. ca.1-2 std. und
7. nein, er hat ein sehr gutes und intaktes soziales umfeld
8. und er ist ein sehr guter gymnasial schüler 
8.1. lernen kinder auch viel aus dem fernseher (oder weisst du, wie die streifen in die zahnpastatube kommen? mein sohn kann
es dir erklären)
9. hast du keine ahnung und wolltest einen text zitieren, den du in einer freizeitrevue gefunden hast. bzw. weisst wie google funktioniert. hier ist der link, woher du deinen müll hast http://www.rollenspielsucht.de/index.html
10. am pc zu spielen, nimmt u.a. auch die angst, mit dem pc umzugehen (gibt gefühlte 3 trilliarden artikel darüber)
11. ist es von dir frech und zeigt eigentlich nur, das deine eigenen eltern bei der sozialen komptenz versagt haben. wenn du meinst
du kannst etwas verallgemeinern oder andere personen an den pranger stellen, ohne sie zu kennen. so musst du dir auch meine kritik gefallen lassen, obwohl ich dich nicht kenne. zumal du, statt dich um deine kinder zu kümmern, lieber hier im forum rumtreibst.
12. ja, du hast mit fast allem unrecht.


----------



## marascha (17. Dezember 2008)

Also der jüngste Spieler der in meiner gilde ist, ist gerade mal 13 Jahre und er is wirklich ganz nett und versteh mich auch sonst super mit dem  und ich kannte den auch schon länger bevor ich in nach seinen alter gefragt habe. An sonsten  hab ich eine Stieftochter die ab und zu zockt (naja eigendlich nur die mobs umhaut) und die ist 8, und mein kleiner Sohn is 2 und macht auch manchmal mit wenn ich Spiele den er mag die Pferde und die Haustiere von wow so aba richtig spielen is das von beiden eigendlich nicht^^.


----------



## Klotzi (17. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Großcousine hat mit 9 angefangen durch ihren Daddy (cousing)
und ist inziwschen schon über 70 und nein kein mobsgekloppe durch ab und zu kleine hilfen von ihrem papa
hat sie ihren Frost/arkan Mage ganz gut drauf! *ja über den kiddi verhältnissen*


----------



## Thrainan (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe prinzipiel kein problem damit wenn Kinder WoW spielen. Es muss halt nur im Rahmen bleiben, das sollte klar sein. 
Irgendwelche Reizüberflutungstheorien halte ich für recht gewagt.
Ich habe auch in einem Alter von unter 10 jahren angefangen zu daddeln. kein WoW, das gabs vor knapp 20 Jahren natürlich nicht. Aber schon damals war der PC oder die Konsole auch eine bereicherung. 
Geht raus und spielt ist eine selten dumme Phrase. Wenn es regnet, wenn es kalt ist gehe ich auch als erwachsener nicht raus. Warum sollte ich Kinder dazu zwingen. Das sind doch keine Hunde. 
Wer als Kind AUCH noch andere Hobbys hat und diesen nachgeht kann doch ohne Probleme ein wenig spielen. 
Schon vor 15 Jahren habe ich mit Freunden kleine Turniere bei Konsolenspielen abgehalten. Diese mussten organiesert und verwaltet werde. Ähnliches gilt auch für manchen Spielinhalt bei WoW. 
Wie bei allem im Leben gibt er kein Schwarz und weis, da sind noch die Graustufen.
Pauschale Urteile sind hier wieder mal falsch und unangebracht.


----------



## Dranke (17. Dezember 2008)

Bin 17 und spiele gerne wow!!!!!

Der Jüngste auf unserem Server wo ich sah war 9 jahre alt^^



Server Tichondrius
char name Samsador


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (17. Dezember 2008)

Mein Bruder hat mit 9 Jahren Guild Wars angefangen und mit 11 Jahren WoW. Und er ist nicht schlecht muss ich sagen. Hatte früher immerhin T5 und geht jetzt auch Naxx. Also ich denke Alter hat nicht so viel zu sagen.


----------



## Exodamus (17. Dezember 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich im Ts ein Kind schreien höre über längere Zeit und die Mutter oder der Vater sitzen vor dem Pc und reagieren nicht, kommt das bei mir auf.
> Wenn man das einmal mitbekommt okey, beim zweiten mal mm aber wenn man das mehrmals von verschiedenen Eltern mitbekommt, dann stellen sich die Alarmglocken,
> ich rede nicht von erwachsenen oder jugendlichen kindern sondern von kleinen.
> ...



erinnert mich an das vorletzte Wochenende, Nachts, gegen 1h (Wochenends nachts, Kids schlafen da zum Glück auch mal), in Azul Nerub oder wie die Ini heisst... mit einer Random-Grp:

vorm 2. Boss kommt ein Bereitschaftscheck, ich klick auf ja...
Kommt auf einmal meine große Tochter rein, und meint, die kleine (4j) hat den Boden vollgekotzt...

ich nur in Chat: "STOP - AFK Kids, Kind hat gekotzt" und war für 30 Minuten erstmal weg...
Nach dem das größte erledigt war, und die kleene dann bei uns auf der Couch schlafen durfte (zwischendurch leertaste gedrückt, um nicht off zu gehen), die Gruppe wartete anstandslos, hatte keiner zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt was geschrieben bzgl. meinem plötzlichen afk gehen, auch nicht, dass ich Kids priorisiere...

Gut, die kleine ist nach gut zureden und Streicheleinheiten dann auch bei uns auf der Couch eingeschlafen...

Ok, 2. Boss gemacht, kein Thema...

Ini läuft weiter, alles wunderbar, kommen wir zum 3. Boss oder 4., weiß net mehr genau, der wo schwebt und bei Kampfbeginn runterkommt, und wo so viele drumrumstehen...

Tank erklärt den Kampf. Wieder bereitschaftscheck, alles bejaht...
Kampf beginnt, läuft keine 5 Sekunden, da höre ich im Hintergrund, dass die kleine beginnt, die Couch vollzukotzen...
Ohne was in den Chat zu schreiben, denn das hätte die anderen eh nur gestört im Kampf, aufgestanden, um die kleine gekümmert, und auch das ging wieder 10 Minuten ...
Die Grp hat den Boss übrigens auch ohne mich geschafft, und für mich droppte ein netter Umhang, den ich mit Bedarf. gelootet hab, da sonst keiner den brauchen konnte...

Fazit 1: Die Grp war klasse, hatte vollstes Verständnis für meine afk-Zeiten, was ungewöhnlich für ne Random-Grp ist...

Fazit 2: gibt wichtigeres als WOW

Fazit 3: die kleine hatte als erstes eine MAgendarmgrippe, der Rest der Familie folgte die Tage danach... :-(

P.S.: wir sind 8 Personen, 6 Kids im Alter von 5 Monaten und 12 Jahren, meine Frau und ich...

PP.S.: ich kümmer mich grad net um die Kids, da ich auf arbeit bin und grad PAuse hab..

PPP.S.: meine 5 Jährige hat mir mal ein paar Skillpunkte beim angeln eingebracht, aber generell spielen alle lieber selbst was wie Lego (Jungs) oder Barbie/Puppen (Mädels)

Juhuu, in 2 Stunden Feierabend, dann gehts mit Kids in den Schnee!!

auf Bald...
Exodamus


----------



## Minorjiel (17. Dezember 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> Wenn ich Kinder hätte werter hunter2701 würde ich nicht vor dem Pc sitzen, ich hätte eine Aufgabe
> und wenn du alles auf dich münzt, der der sich den Schuh anzieht....
> Auch habe ich nirgendswo geschrieben das ich Mutter bin, wie also kommst du darauf das ich eine bin?
> Was das Thema Spielsucht angeht, datz brauch ich keine Zeitschriften oder Wiki, glaub mir an der Quelle bin ich näher als ,mir lieb ist.
> ...



Früher hätte ich hier ein /sign drunter gesetzt...aber seitdem immer mehr Freunde und Bekannte Kinder haben, bin ich da vorsichtig geworden. Als Außenstehender hat man eine gewisse Vorstellung vom "Kinder haben" und "sich um Kinder kümmern", die einem Idealbild entspricht, welches häufig auch irgendwie von den Medien beeinflusst wird. Wenn man sich aber 24 Stunden am Tag um die Kids kümmert, dann siehts in der Praxis vermutlich etwas anders aus. Wenn der alte Herr früher die Zeitung gelesen, dann wollte er auch nicht gestört werden...Eltern sind halt auch nur Menschen und brauchen anscheinend hin und wieder auch mal ne Minute für sich. Da kann man dann entweder zum Sport (= außer Haus), in die Kneipe gehen (=außer Haus und nicht unbedingt toll) oder vielleicht auch Abends eine Runde Wow zocken, wenn die Kiddies im Bett sind. Dann kann man sogar mal gucken, was die eigene Brut so ausfrisst ;-)

Aber ich geben Dir Recht: Die Familie sollte auf jeden Fall vor allem anderen stehen!

Aber den Spruch "Wenn ich Kinder hätte würde ich nicht vor dem Pc sitzen, ich hätte eine Aufgabe" finde ich immer etwas kritisch...könnte man auch auf TV schauen, Zeitung lesen, zum Kirchenchor oder zum Fußball gehen, eben auf alle mögliche Hobbies ummünzen. Aber natürlich trifft er zu, wenn die Ellies wirklich mehr Zeit in der Wow verbringen und dabei die Kids vernachlässigen...aber das hast Du ja auch schon oben geschrieben.


----------



## grimmjow (17. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal nen lvl 40 Troll Schamanen kennengelernt, der Spieler da hinter war 9 !
Wollt mich dann auch noch durch Instanzen ziehen etc. hat total mit seinem "high" lvl Char angegeben. XD

Dann hab ich ihm gesagt das ich n paar lvl 70 Chars habe, daraufhin wollte er, dass ich ihn ziehe.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Dezember 2008)

Gegen die Minute Ruhe ist auch nichts einzuwenden, die brauch jeder klar. 
Aber Eltern sein ist ein 24 Std. Job, solange man Wow und Kinder unter einen Hut bekommt ohne das die Kinder leiden find ich das auch okey.
Ehepaare haben es da deutlich einfacher, man kann ja abwechselnt sich um die Kinder kümmern, aber auch da hab ich Paare erlebt die zusammen Raiden und die Kinder aussenvorstanden.
Ich kenne soetwas nicht wirklich aus meinem sozialen Umfeld, wenn mein Schwager/Schwägerin etwas Unternehmen wollen, Abschalten wollen, dann geben sie die Kinder in vertrauenswürdige Hände: Paten,Onkel,Tante, Omi,Opi ect. oder (wenn die Kinder älter sind) bei Freunden aus der Schule.


----------



## Edeoo (17. Dezember 2008)

soweit ich weis hat mein gildenleiter nen 8 jährigen sohn der öfters spielt

ich hab selber mit 13 begonnen


----------



## Gorgor (17. Dezember 2008)

Den jüngsten? naj, ich kannte einen der war 11, aber ich frag ja nich jeden nach dem alter


----------



## Thranduilo (17. Dezember 2008)

hab me nen 11 jährigen getroffen, mit dem ich dann zusammengeleveld hab und immer noch kontakt hab
der is mittlerweile aber 13^^


----------



## hunter2701 (17. Dezember 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> Wenn ich Kinder hätte werter hunter2701 würde ich nicht vor dem Pc sitzen, ich hätte eine Aufgabe
> und wenn du alles auf dich münzt, der der sich den Schuh anzieht....
> Auch habe ich nirgendswo geschrieben das ich Mutter bin, wie also kommst du darauf das ich eine bin?
> Was das Thema Spielsucht angeht, datz brauch ich keine Zeitschriften oder Wiki, glaub mir an der Quelle bin ich näher als ,mir lieb ist.
> ...


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (17. Dezember 2008)

mein Sohn spielt WoW auf einen eigenen Account seid er 8 ist also nun das 3te Jahr .............. 
er wollte halt mit Frau und mir zusammen reisen auch wenn er nicht so viel On sein durfte wie wir, aber heute ist eher der Zeitpunkt da lernen wir von ihm statt er von uns ...


----------



## Flying-Neo (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

lasse mein Sohn ab und an auch mal zocken ist nun 7 hat es aber auch mit 6 schon getan! Hat zu 70er zeiten gern Duelle gemacht mit meiner Schurkin gegen lowies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ist anderen hinterher gerannt hat sie geinvt und ihnen geholfen am liebsten bei Seenhain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darf er aber nur wenn er lieb ist, also ganz selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am liebsten hätte er seinen eigenen Acc und er Fiebert seinem 12 Geburtstag entgegen...( bis dahin ist das Spiel bestimmt total Out)


Mfg. Klaus


----------



## Teradas (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin selbst erst 12.
Einer hat mich mal gefragt wie alt ich denn währe:
Ich:12 
Ich:und du?
Er:Grade 8 geworden
...


----------



## Lisaya (17. Dezember 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Damals mit nem 11 Jährigem Hexer in einer Instanz gewesen... war extrem schwer sich zu Konzentrieren wenn der in TS geredet hat. Aber ansonsten war er ein recht netter Kerl.



Das jüngste war wohl bisher 12 ... man konnte sich nicht mit dem Mädchen unterhalten, zu viel "Ich lvl schneller als du ... mein Equip ... warte, ich poste!!!" Der Kontakt ging dadurch natürlich krachen. Ich selber bin 18 (naja, werde es Silvester ;D).

Achja und Kara. Unser 9jähriger Hexer. Unglaublich ... "Fear doch endlich!" ... "Feuer ... wir brauchen Feuer ..." Er hat es nicht verstanden. Irgendwie hat man da erst später erfahren, wie alt er wirklich ist. Im TS nämlich. Die absolut kindliche Stimme viel auf ... nachdem dann später auch kam "Mutti sagt, ich soll gleich off ... bisschen beeilen ... ein Boss nur noch ..." Verständlich, aber trotzdem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MastergamEr18 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch 12 und spiele bei wow einen 76-77 dudu
auch 70iger mage und 63iger dk


----------



## Captain Kitsu (17. Dezember 2008)

Der jüngste Spieler der mir untergekommen ist war nach seiner Aussage erst 6 Jahre alt. 
Allerdings war ich bei diese Aussage etwas skeptisch. Auf mich wirkte er definitiv nicht so jung.
Und seine Spielweise passte für mich auch nicht ganz dazu.


----------



## oehmi (17. Dezember 2008)

huhu also der jüngste den ich getroffen habe war 5 er spielte mit den krieger seines vaters...als tank! durch kara (damals noch anspruchsvoll) aber ich muss sagen der kleine hatte es echt drauf war fast etwas besser als sein vater....aber mit den schreiben hatte er es noch nicht so aber sonst dickes lob an den kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (17. Dezember 2008)

naja das jüngste....8 jahre (bruder von nem freund, den dieser dann als eine art billig farmbot benutzt - nach dem motto: Du darfst spielen, aber du bleibst in dem Gebiet, machst die und die quest und farmst mir nebenbei kräuter!)....sonst:

naja 10 (tank in ner ini - ja wirklich - und der machte das wirklich gut (war krieger auf lvl 64 damals und wir waren irgendeine ini da drin wo auch schlangenschrein ist (hab namen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg LAX
ps: bin selber 22 und habe nix gegen junge spieler - wenn sie sich gescheit aufführen - weil ich ja selbst auch mal einer war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab auch damals online gezockt)


----------



## neo1986 (17. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> *@Topic:
> 
> Der jüngste Spieler der mir untergekommen ist war nach seiner Aussage erst 6 Jahre alt.
> Allerdings war ich bei diese Aussage etwas skeptisch. Auf mich wirkte er definitiv nicht so jung.
> Und seine Spielweise passte für mich auch nicht ganz dazu.*



Naja würde auch nicht denken das ein 6 Jähriger WOW spielen kann geschwegeden irgentwie einen vernümftigen satz schreiben.

zum Thema:
Ich frag grundsätzlich nicht nach dem alter weil mich das erstens nicht interresiert und zweitens kann man am alter nix sagen.
Ich fag ja auch nicht nach der haarfarbe oder der hautfarbe. Mann kann nähmlich nicht das spielverhalten am alter, Haarfarbe...... festlegen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. Dezember 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mein 2 jahre alter bruder sitzt auch oft bei mir auf schoss wenn ich zocke.
> der haut dann imerr auf den bildschirm.


toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja, ich lass meine nichte manchmal für mich raiden.also wenn ich son crap wie blacktempel raide, dann zockt sie meinen rogue und haut bissl auffe tasta.meistens erwischt sie die "2" wo blutsturz ist. also ich muss sagen pve is echt ne harte sau...


----------



## Greshnak (17. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich ich selbst, hab mit knapp 13 auf privatserver angebfangen und ab ab weihnachten auch richtig.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Dezember 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich hab meine kleine schwester mit 2 GTA San andreas spielen lassen. Naja hat in ihrer entwicklung nicht geschadet jetzt spielt sie mit barbies..und ihre lieblingsfarbe is Rosa.


----------



## Syvius (17. Dezember 2008)

Als wir in naxx einen heiler gesucht hatten kam ein netter pala mit.
dann beim 2ten seuchenviertel boss, 2heiler down und nur der pala den tank, dd´s hochgeheilt.

Als es dann spät wurde sagte er, er müsse schlussmachen weil er geburtstag hat.

wir fragten wie alt biste geworden und er sagt 14 (also zu dem zeitpunkt des bosses 13)

Der junge hatte aber trotz seines alters ne menge skill gehabt


mal ein gegenargument für das kiddie klischee

mfg syvius





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahti (17. Dezember 2008)

Also das jüngste, wovon ihc bisher gehört hab, war 11..

Also ich selbst bin 15, und bin teilweise ( In den augen meiner Gilden-Kollegen) erwachsener als 20-Jährige... 

Mir geht schon seit nem halben Jahr auf den Sack, dass, wenn man sich im TS meldet, kommt dann sowas zurück wie "Hehe, was bis du denn für ein Kiddy ><"...

Dann macht man seinen Job gut (Ich bin tank ;D) un dann sagen sie, ach, du bis ja doch kein Kiddy -.-

Sowas regt mich echt auf


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ahti schrieb:


> Also das jüngste, wovon ihc bisher gehört hab, war 11..
> 
> Also ich selbst bin 15, und bin teilweise ( In den augen meiner Gilden-Kollegen) erwachsener als 20-Jährige...
> 
> ...


jo, scheisse wenn man noch net im stimmbruch war, nä?


----------



## pixler (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das recht bedenktlich, dass Kinder schon mit 10 jahren oder jüger spielen, vorallem solche spiele wie wow ^^ habe slber schon leute die 11 jahre oder jünger sind, kennengelernt. Die spielen teilweise 3-5 std am tag. Man muss bedenken, das sie gerade mal in die 4 oder  klasse gehen. Was meiste was die dnan in 5 oder 6 jahren in iher freizeit am we machen? Sitzen dann den ganzen tag vorm pc. Daher habe ich was gegen so junge spieler. Mich hat mal nen spieler pre bc in nem mc raid zugelabert, warum ich um 11 pennen gehen würde. Darum meinte ich, das ich am nächsten tag zur schule müsste und man sich spätestens im abi viel für die schule machen müsste. Er meinte daraufhin, dass es ja lustiger wäre zu spielen und so ^^ naja kann man nichts machen


----------



## neo1986 (17. Dezember 2008)

pixler schrieb:


> Ich finde das recht bedenktlich, dass Kinder schon mit 10 jahren oder jüger spielen, vorallem solche spiele wie wow ^^ habe slber schon leute die 11 jahre oder jünger sind, kennengelernt. Die spielen teilweise 3-5 std am tag. Man muss bedenken, das sie gerade mal in die 4 oder  klasse gehen. Was meiste was die dnan in 5 oder 6 jahren in iher freizeit am we machen? Sitzen dann den ganzen tag vorm pc. Daher habe ich was gegen so junge spieler. Mich hat mal nen spieler pre bc in nem mc raid zugelabert, warum ich um 11 pennen gehen würde. Darum meinte ich, das ich am nächsten tag zur schule müsste und man sich spätestens im abi viel für die schule machen müsste. Er meinte daraufhin, dass es ja lustiger wäre zu spielen und so ^^ naja kann man nichts machen


Naja ich hab zwar nicht in der 4ten Klasse 3-5h am tag gespielt, spiele aber jetzt mit 15 um die 5-8h an nem Schultag (Nicht WOW).


Bin eigentlich ein ganz guter schüler aber hab auch keine lust abi zu machen. Da such ich mir lieber jetzt ne lehrstelle. (Also das zu deinem das die was für die schule machen müssen macht nicht jeder abi wo würden wir dan überhaupt hinkommen, nur Bonsen auf der welt^^)

Bedenklich finde ich es aber auch wenn ein 10 Jähriges kind so viel spielt. Wenn ich dran denke was ich für ne schöne kindheit hatte. Naja Jedem das seine.


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. Dezember 2008)

ein gespräch zwischen huntern XD


----------



## Ahti (17. Dezember 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> jo, scheisse wenn man noch net im stimmbruch war, nä?


^^
Genau son scheiss mein ich...
aber ich hab keine hohe stimme, und quik da so rum -.-
Aber ich entnehm mal aus deinem Namen, das du nich viel älter sein kannst, und sich da nich einfach seinen Teil dazu zu denken, beziehungsweise es zu verkneifen, das is Kindisch


----------



## Lillyan (17. Dezember 2008)

Letzte Chance für den Thread: Ab jetzt keinerlei Beleidigungen mehr. Verwarnungen gehen raus.


----------



## Predataurus (17. Dezember 2008)

Zapzerap schrieb:


> und zum Thema was auf der Verpackung steht. Das ist für Eltern nur eine Vorgabe.



Nein, die USK Angabe ist wie die FSK Angabe bei Filmen verbindlich. Daran müssten sich normalerweise auch die Eltern halten, aber...finde auch, dass das im Ermessen der Eltern liegen sollte.


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ahti schrieb:


> ^^
> Genau son scheiss mein ich...
> aber ich hab keine hohe stimme, und quik da so rum -.-
> Aber ich entnehm mal aus deinem Namen, das du nich viel älter sein kannst, und sich da nich einfach seinen Teil dazu zu denken, beziehungsweise es zu verkneifen, das is Kindisch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry , mache heut einen auf flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war net bös gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (17. Dezember 2008)

Syvius schrieb:


> wir fragten wie alt biste geworden und er sagt 14 (also zu dem zeitpunkt des bosses 13)
> 
> Der junge hatte aber trotz seines alters ne menge skill gehabt
> 
> ...



Jüngere Spieler sind meisten gekskillter, da sie einfach bessere Reflexe haben als 40-jährige. Wenn sie aber zu jung sind, z.B. 11 verstehen sie die Zusammenhänge nicht und schaffen garnix (wie mein cousin^^)


----------



## Astrad (17. Dezember 2008)

5 Jahre. Die Tochter von einem unseren ehemaligen Tanks. Die hat immer so gerne die "Gelben Punkte" auf der Minimap gejagt.... Naja, die Gelben Punkte waren Kräuter und unser Tank saß faul auf der Couch während seine Tochter gefarmt hat xD.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. Dezember 2008)

naja kenne einige bei uns aus der gilde aber 12 aufwärts zocken aber nicht regelmäßig weil die eltern auch mal spielen und die eltern haben ein nettes Druckmittel und sie sind auch gut in der schule.

und von meinen persönlichen Standpunkt aus sind die jüngeren Members netter zu anderen als die spieler die im Höhepunkt der Pupertät sind


----------



## L-MWarFReak (17. Dezember 2008)

also erhlich gesagt... kA xD

ich bin 15 und habe einmal in einem Kararaid einen anderen 15 jährigen getroffen, aber sonst frage ich da nicht weiter nach...
Im ts werde ich aber meistens für einen 30 jährigen gehalten^^ (naja die stimmqualität ist ja auch scheisse, also kein wunder -.-)

und sonst,, naja ich spiele Jäger, also hab ich meist eh nicht viel was ich falsch machen kann, bzw. was ich zu reden hätte^^

als kiddy wurd ich auch noch nie bezeichnet =)


mfG


----------



## Falathrim (17. Dezember 2008)

Hanke26 schrieb:


> ich finde es nur noch abartig, Blagen aus Bequemlichkeit den ganzen Tag vor dem TV oder PC zu parken. Kein Wunder, das aus denen nur Pisa-Versager werden.
> 
> ich kick sofort aus gruppe, wenn das Stimmchen im TS dann 14 oder drunter ist. und in Gilde geht sowie so nix unter 25+
> 
> Keen Bock auf Kindergarten- oder Voll-Pubertier-Kram à la Zahnspangen-Fraktion, die ihren virtuellen E-peen nur im Ingame ausleben, bloss weil sie im RL von ihrem "ersten Mal" nur heiß träumen


Deinem Nick entnehme ich, dass du 26 bist...jaja, vor 2 Jahren warst du sicher vieeeel unreifer.

Zum Topic:
Die ersten Games (Anno 1602 etc.) hab ich mit 11 gezockt, mit 12 dann GTA I und II sowie Browsergames usw...mit 14 hab ich WoW gespielt und bald wieder aufgehört (Die Sucht, schalalala), dann war ich eh drin...bin eigentlich seit Jahren PC-abhängig, hat mir auch massive Probleme in der Schule beschert. Mich ausdrücken kann ich trotzdem exzellent, nächstes Jahr geht es dann in die Oberstufe, allerdings auf dem sog. "Versager-Zweig" Gesellschaftswissenschaften (Naja meine ganze Familie sind Leute aus dem Bereich, sogar die mit 1,0-Abi *g*), da werde ich als "LK"s (heißen ja heutzutage anders) Englisch und Geschichte belegen...und werde mein Abi hoffentlich mit einem 1,X-Schnitt schaffen...aber das wird die Zeit zeigen.

Zum Thema:
12 ist okay, wenn auch nicht wirklich gut, alles darunter finde ich nur noch verwerflich. Da kann man gewisse Offlinegames zocken, sowie natürlich Lernspiele, aber mehr auch nicht. Ausnahme sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kinder, die für sowas einfach zu schlau sind und einen festen Tagesablauf haben.


----------



## Murinus (17. Dezember 2008)

mein neffe mit 5 jahren ab und zu. aber auch nur bisgen rumhüpfen und so sachen ^^


----------



## Onamico (17. Dezember 2008)

Also mein Sohn hat auch mit 9 Jahren angefangen und zockt WOW wie ein Profi. Er kennt die neuen Bosse oft besser als ich. Ganz schön arrogant was hier so teilweise vom Stapel gelassen wird! 
Habe selbst schon so einige Spieler kanpp über 16 getroffen und deren Nivau war weit unter dem ihres tatsächlichen Alters.
Man muss als Elternteil einfach (oft leichter gesagt als es ist) nur konsequent Regeln aufstellen und durchziehen.
Schulprobleme?! Nö kann ich nicht behaupten. Er weiß was er dafür zutun hat und hat sogar schon eine Klassenstufe übersprungen. Hat halt ein Ziel vor den Augen. Achso und Fußball spielt er auch - im RL

Also Leutz - schön den Ball flach halten.


----------



## Shizo. (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich mein bei mir war das 10

Das war ein Hunter in Dalaran vor dem Tausendwinter Portal.
Er brüllt da rum so : Inf ma bitee.
Darauf hab ich nur gesagt : Deine Rechtschreibung tut ja weh.
Dann flüstert er mir : Ich weiss bin ja erst 10

^^ MFG


----------



## Luca889 (17. Dezember 2008)

also der jüngste is mein Bruder mit 7 jahren.....den lass ich manchma spielen, hat auch nen eigenen chrakter un is in ner Gilde......der bekommt das nur noch nich so ganz mim schreiben hin sons schlägt er sich aber ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (17. Dezember 2008)

ich bin 13 (war 11 als ich angefangen habe muahaha) meine beiden Brüder haben auch gespielt darum hab ich schon n bissl gewusst wies läuft...joa, für mich ist es auch selbstverständlich dass man auswendig weiss was andere klassen können und was NICHT...patchnotes auch von anderen klassen durchsehen hilft auch...
@geibschers cousin: whoot stronghold und schwer? l2p


----------



## Shrukan (17. Dezember 2008)

Den Jüngsten? so um die 10.

Und ich hab mit Zocken angefangen als ich so 9 war.
Damals noch irgendwie Age of Empire und Diablo ^^


----------



## badhcatha (17. Dezember 2008)

@hunter2701 du willst mich nicht verstehen oder?
Mich stört nicht das Geschrei der Kinder, mich stört es das die Eltern darauf nicht reagieren.
Wenn du es inordnung findest das man Kinder im Alter von 1 monat bis 2 jahren schreien lässt, damit man spielen kann bitte.
Ich weiß jetzt schon das ich meine Kinder nicht 20 Minuten schreien lasse nur damit ich den Boss tot sehen kann.
Nur merke ich das du dich auf etwas fest schießt.
Du hast schon meine ersten Text nicht richtig gelesen, da steht schon an Anfang :KLEINSTKINDER 
Wenn dein Sohn Als Schüler unter Kleinstkind fällt,bitte das hast du gesagt.
Ich habe etwas Ahnung von Pädergogik und Psychologie und ich habe auch schon weit aus mehr Erfahrung im Umgang mit Kindern als du glaubst.
Dazu muss ich weiß Göttin keines bekommen haben.
Kompetenzen in den Bereich kann man sich auch anders theoretisch und auch praktisch aneignen und da ich seit gut 12 Jahren immer 1-2 Kleinkinder um mich hatte.
Aber ich denke das Zählt für dich als Erfahrung nicht.


----------



## Dropz (17. Dezember 2008)

mein Bruder hat mit 10 angefangen aktic WoW zu spielen also 70er,raden usw^^


----------



## Cavalon (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir unterscheidet es sich so:
Körperliches Alter und geistiges Alter.

Jüngstes Körperliches Alter , was ich ingame gesehen habe bzw. mit dem ich gespielt habe war 12.

Geistiges Alter , wie jeder weiss.. nach unten sind wirklich keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Es kann ein 15 jähr. geistig um vielfaches reifer sein als mancher 18+ jähriger.


----------



## M6eis6ter6 (17. Dezember 2008)

mein kollege hat nen bruder der is 6 jahre  und er hat ihm beigebracht wärend er in der schule ist dass er questen bzw mobs abfarmen geht^^ also ein kleiner "farmbot" xD


----------



## Thorgrid (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab mit 14 Jahren begonnen und spiel jetzt schon mein drittes Jahr WoW.
Mein kleiner Bruder hat schon mit 10 Jahren mit WoW begonnen, aber nur bis lvl 20...
Hat sich dann aufgeregt, wieso er als Ork nicht nach Stormwind gehen konnte

"das is vieeeeeel cooooler!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja jetzt spielt er wieder und hat mit seiner Gilde vor Patch 3.x.x noch Lady Vjahshy (ich hoffe ich schreib das jetzt richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gelegt (als Healer).

Was mich angeht, ich mach zurzeit ne WoW Pause und werd wieder im Jaenner zu Spielen beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


lg Thor

#edith: Mein erster Post!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (17. Dezember 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> 16.03.2008, 13:37 Beitrag #7
> 
> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.



WTF????

Btw hatte ich mal nen Hunter in der grp, für den Teamplay ganz offensichtlich ein Fremdwort war. Nach dem zweiten, seinerseits verschuldeten Wipe und mehreren bescheuerten Fragen über unser RL, habe ich ihn also kurzerhand aus der grp geworfen.
Resultat: Längeres /w Gespräch mit ihm, bei dem sich rausstellte, dass er 12 Jahre alt war und sowieso mal kein Plan hatte wozu "Eisfalle" gut war. /ignore

Und jetzt kommts^^
Eine Woche später wurde ich inv. für einen gemütlichen run hdz2, und siehe da!
Der Hunter war mit von der Partie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwann kam ein relativ lustiger whisper vom leader: OMG, hast du ihn auf ignore oder was?^^
Ich: türlich
leader: ok, werd ich auch mal machen

Ich kann mir in etwa vorstellen, was er während dem run so alles von sich gegeben hat^^


----------



## Extro (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir wars ein Krieger namens Woflshund, ich war mit ihm eine Instanz, er hat alles gepullt was zu sehen war^^ Er war 8 :/


----------



## KinayFeelwood (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja der jüngste den ich kenne is 11, aus meiner alten Gilde, aber so'n richtiger Dauerzocker wenn mans sagen will^^ trotzdem richtig gut in der Schule soweit ich weis... Ich selbst bin 13, habe WoW erst mit glaube 12 1/2 angefangen.... und jez bitte kein flame, denn ich habe davor guild wars gespielt (da war ICH ca. 11 ;-)...


----------



## Ciquo (17. Dezember 2008)

hm schon erschreckend. als ich 10 war hab ich im wald auf bäumen gespielt und durfte maximal eine stunde fensehen&computer am tag...naja es verändert sich vieles. 
ich bin meinen eltern jedenfalls dankbar dass sie es so eingeschränkt haben. so hab ich zumindest mal was von der echten welt gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo


----------



## gethonic (18. Dezember 2008)

9 jahre alt, und er hat wirklich nicht schlecht gespielt. ...mage zu bc-anfangszeiten...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (18. Dezember 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Hab im Bw mal den schlechtesten Tank der Welt getroffen und gefragt wie alt er ist. Joa als er 8 sagte war mir alles klar...
> 
> Frag mich nur wie die es schaffen so weit zu kommen? oO



Jüngere Kinder sind nicht zwangsweise dumm. Sie lernen schneller als Erwachsene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versucht mal nem Kleinkind und nem Erwachsenen eine Sprache beizubringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (18. Dezember 2008)

Der jüngste ist mein kleiner Bruder, 6 Jahre alt und macht mit seinem Hexer ziemlich gut DMG^^


----------



## toxtronic (18. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde is so ne Family da zockt jeder! Also Eltern und die beiden Kinder.
Der 14 Jährige Sohn hat  2 70er und die
8 Jährige Tochter hat nen 70er Hunter und zockt sich nen Pala hoch der 65 ist


----------



## Preform (18. Dezember 2008)

War mal in TDM mit nem 8 Jährigen (laut eigener Aussage)...


----------



## ArinaNetherSturm (18. Dezember 2008)

Die Tochter eines Gildenmitglieds ist 14 und zockt Jäger und Todesritter, aber nicht sehr häufig und wenn ist Ihr Vater mit dabei.

Ansonsten haben 2 Gildenmitglieder vor ca. 4 Wochen eine kleine Tochter bekommen. Zocken tun sie beide sehr gerne und viel, da wird die kleine sicherlich schon mal zugeguckt haben.


----------



## Sitri (18. Dezember 2008)

9 Jahre.. das tolle dabei, sein Vater spielt auch und hat in der Zeit, in der er nicht spielen kann, seinen 9 Jährigen Sohn zocken lassen, damit er quasi nonstop online und schnellst möglich 80 sein konnte. Außerdem erledigt er regelmäßg farmarbeiten für ihn, ehe er seinen eigenen Char weiterspielen darf.. traurig.. zählt sowas nicht auch als Kinderarbeit?


----------



## Nissiboy (18. Dezember 2008)

den jüngste den ich gesehen hab war 11


<a href="http://www.buffed.de/change_please/9844535/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.buffed.de/cache/signaturen/1467608.jpg"/></a>


----------



## manjari (18. Dezember 2008)

toxtronic schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde is so ne Family da zockt jeder! Also Eltern und die beiden Kinder.
> Der 14 Jährige Sohn hat  2 70er und die
> 8 Jährige Tochter hat nen 70er Hunter und zockt sich nen Pala hoch der 65 ist




Darin sieht man doch woran unsere heutige Gesellschaft scheitert. Anstatt dass die Kinder draußen spielen gehen und soziale Kontakte knüpfen, hocken sie lieber in nem dunklen Zimmer und spielen Computer. Das Schlimmste dabei ist aber, dass die Eltern nicht einschreiten. Die Kinder werden sich in 10 Jahren bedanken, wenn sie merken, was sie für ne beschissene Kindheit hatten.

Sorry aber für sowas hab ich kein Verständnis. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man da mal das Jugendamt informieren.


----------



## Dimiteri (18. Dezember 2008)

ich bin 15 der jüngste den ich kenne der is 6 mit 2 70er und is übelst gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruftl (18. Dezember 2008)

So sie iss vielleicht nicht die Jüngste abe rmit die cleverste.....

Meine Tochter Krabbe hat einige Chars und kann meinen 80 er Dudu bald besser spielen als ich *fg*

Nein Sie ist echt clever und kennt sich super aus, sitzt sehr viel vorm PC iss trotzdem mit Klassenbeste und sehr gut in Judo!

Also schaden tuts ihr bis jetzt nicht und falls ich merk es iss zuviel gibts halt mal ein paar Tage WoW Pause....


----------



## Wuschelkopp (18. Dezember 2008)

habe vor......... einiger zeit xD mal jemanden getroffen der hatte.... s2 glaub ich und nach längerem gespräch meinte er, er wäre 8 . auf nachfrage ob dieser char wirklich ihm gehöre, sagte er nur, dies wäre sein char .


----------



## Rookie (22. Februar 2009)

manjari schrieb:


> Darin sieht man doch woran unsere heutige Gesellschaft scheitert. Anstatt dass die Kinder draußen spielen gehen und soziale Kontakte knüpfen, hocken sie lieber in nem dunklen Zimmer und spielen Computer. Das Schlimmste dabei ist aber, dass die Eltern nicht einschreiten. Die Kinder werden sich in 10 Jahren bedanken, wenn sie merken, was sie für ne beschissene Kindheit hatten.
> 
> Sorry aber für sowas hab ich kein Verständnis. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man da mal das Jugendamt informieren.



und du meinst man könnte soziale kontakte nur abseits des pcs knüpfen?
ich bin mit der evolution des pcs und internets aufgewachsen, hab meine kontakte darüber geknüpft,
in schule und freizeit freundschaften geschlossen die auf *gemeinsame interessen* aufbauten: pc, lan, cs, etc...
wir haben gemeinsam nächte durchgemacht indem wir uns gegeneinander bei c&c auf der psx gemessen haben...
was nützt es deinem kind, wenn du es rausschickst mit den anderen fussballspielen wenn es diese leute gar verachtet? glaubst du da knüpfen sich kontakte?
btw waren die sportskanonen in unserer schule außer im sport nicht grad die hellsten, im gegensatz zu den nerds (alle gym->uni) 
die welt verändert sich, erziehungsmethoden sollten sich dem anpassen...

btt: der jüngste wowler den ich kenne war damals 12, mittlerweile bestimmt 13

ps: sogar meine freundin habe ich über wow kennengelernt und wir erwarten demnächst nachwuchs...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (22. Februar 2009)

der bruder von nem freund is glaub ich 5/6 und spielt manmal aber der einzige der einigermaßen gut spielt wenn man ihm den sagt das man als healer kein dmg machen sollte sondern healen ist mein bruder atm 8
ja ich weis thread is einige monate alt


----------



## SixNight (22. Februar 2009)

11 ^^


----------



## Ravenjin (22. Februar 2009)

Rookie schrieb:


> ps: sogar meine freundin habe ich über wow kennengelernt und wir erwarten demnächst nachwuchs...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz^^


----------



## Nimophelio (22. Februar 2009)

9 der Bruder von meiner Freundin zockt^^
Und der rockt auch ganz gut ich hab noch nicht viele bessere Spieler als ihn gefunden^^


----------



## Tade (22. Februar 2009)

Der jüngste der mir persönlich begegnet ist, war 11 Jahre alt.
Dann weiß ich noch von einem Gildenkollegen, dass er seinen sechs-jährigen Sohn ab und zu mal mit der Tiefenbahn fahren lässt!
Er zockt nicht, fährt aber gern Bahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (22. Februar 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> gz^^



danke

ich bin erstaunt wieviele leute sich so spät nachts noch hier rumschleichen und in einen etwas älteren thread posten, freut mich dass ich hier wieder etwas leben reinbringen konnte ^^


----------



## Interminator (22. Februar 2009)

ich kenn nen 11 jährigen in WoW, der is aber sehr nett und auch nicht "kiddy"


----------



## Nanonium (22. Februar 2009)

mein bruder is 10 und kann ganz gut wow 
aber der spielt auch warrock und css un son scheiß ^^

da geh ich lieber inne stadt xD, hab mit wow aufgehört => einfach zu zeitintensiv ^^

ich hab auch mit 6 angefang zu zockn, aber da wars noch destruction derby auffer psx was ich da so gespielt hab ^^
einfach druff, sowas fand ich immer super, aber so früh was komplexes wie wow...
wär mir einfach zu anstrengend gewesen ^^ vorallem weil man sich dann nix anderes merken kann wenn man noch so jung is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


iwann platzt einem doch da der kopf oder? xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker (22. Februar 2009)

Den Jüngsten, den ich persönlich kenne ist so um die 23 Jahre alt^^. Den Jüngsten den ich InGame mal getroffen habe war 12. Ich konnte mich aber recht nett mit ihm unterhalten und war überrascht, als es um´s Alter ging. Ganz normal, ohne "Noob, omfg" usw...

Die Spielweise ob jemand gut oder schlecht spielt hat glaube ich mit dem Alter mal gar nix zu tun, ausser es sind wirklich noch Kinder, die die Motorik und das Verständnis noch nicht besitzen.
Ich kenne Leute knapp an den 50er Lebensjahren, denen einer abgeht, wenn sie einem von ihren Heldentaten in WoW erzählen (und echt auch damit nerven) können. Es gibt halt auch "grosse Kinder"...

"Lustig" wird´s eigentlich erst im TS, wenn man auf einmal eine "Piepsstimme" hört. Das ist aber keinesfalls negativ gemeint!
Aus Erfahrung haben die jüngeren Spieler die meisten Erfahrungen, von denen man noch lernen kann.
Ich persönlich habe damit keine Probleme...


----------



## Voldemôrd (22. Februar 2009)

Ich kannte nur ma einen 12 jährigen hab selber mit 13 angefangen (bin jetz 15)
aber en freund von mir hat erzählt er war ma mit nem 10 jährigen und dem seinen vater in ner ini, der 10 jährige hat aufn schwert gewürfelt was er gar neet brauchte nur damit ers später beim händler verkaufen kann, obwohl ein andrer des gebraucht hat und der vater hat nix gesagt xDDDD


----------



## paTschQ (22. Februar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich kannte nur ma einen 12 jährigen hab selber mit 13 angefangen (bin jetz 15)
> aber en freund von mir hat erzählt er war ma mit nem 10 jährigen und dem seinen vater in ner ini, der 10 jährige hat aufn schwert gewürfelt was er gar neet brauchte nur damit ers später beim händler verkaufen kann, obwohl ein andrer des gebraucht hat und der vater hat nix gesagt xDDDD



soll er ihn jz in keller sperren?


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Selber erst 13 und hab mit 12 angefangen zu zocken also das ich meine eigenen Account hatte.
Wenn ich ins Ts Gehe und was sage fragen die meisten bin ic Männlich oder Weiblich?
Nein ich bin nicht Weiblich auch wenn mein name Raheema weiblich klingt^^(ich habs irgendwie verpennt bei der Account erstellung hier auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Den Jüngsten spieler den ich getroffen habe war 7 oder so ich war mit einem Freund im Ts und da kam dann so ein 7 jähriges Mädchen die dann nur scheiße gemacht hat und sowas ^^ zum schluss is dann ihr vater gekommen dann wars aber auch geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg 
Der kleine Steffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (22. Februar 2009)

Locaros schrieb:


> Auf Gilneas AllySeite soll nen 9jähriger Schweizer unterwegs sein.
> Hat letztens einer im Kara-Raid erzählt, dasser mit ihm in ner Hero-Ini war. Der kleine hat zu jedem Boss dessen Fähigkeiten und die beste Taktik gewusst, wie der zu killen wäre. Und auch über die Char-Klassen wußte der so einiges, .. Technikenmäßig


Oh Mann, wie traurig....
In dem Alter war ich den ganzen tach draußen (Sommer^^ )
hab mit freunden Fußball gezockt usw 
IN DER NATUR !
Diese Kinder wissen doch gar nicht mehr wie sich Gras an der nackten Haut anfühlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (22. Februar 2009)

also mein 9jähriger verdrischt am liwbsten die murlocs....da feiert er ständig ab....ansonsten zockt er das net weiter nur halt der papa...gg


----------



## Tontof (22. Februar 2009)

also ich bin vor gut nem monat 13 geworden aber angefangen hab ich mit 9(ich weiß ist etwas früh aber als ichs ausprobiert hab fand ichs so geil)


----------



## Melian (22. Februar 2009)

Vor ein paar Tagen kam mir ein 8jähriger Spieler unter im Rollenspiel. 

Gab sogar ne riesendiskussion im Realmforum von Kult der Verdammten dazu.. *seufz*


----------



## Gri-Gorij (22. Februar 2009)

Hoi,

hab mal nen 10 Jährigen in BSF getroffen. Der hat irgendwie auf vieles Bedarf gehabt und wenn man selber was gewonnen hat fing der immer mit den heftigsten Beleidigungen an und meinte das er einem überhaupt keine Drops gönnt.
Dem seine Schwester war auch dabei und hat mich dann angewhispert das er erst 10 ist und es ihr leid tut. Hab sie gefragt ob er nich zu Jung für WoW ist und die meinte es wäre ihr egal, sie wäre ja nicht die Eltern von dem *G*

mfg Grigo


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (22. Februar 2009)

mir hatten einen 12 oder 13 jährigen bei uns in der gilde, der war ganz nett drauf und so; okay der hatte s2 und alles pvp zeuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das einzige war halt seine stimme, das war nicht sooo authentisch mit so einem riesigen tauren so eine piepsstimme zu haben aber naja er war ganz nett und das ist doch die hauptsache


----------



## Shíshoba (22. Februar 2009)

Jüngste die Spielt?
Ich, als ich anfing. 
Habe bisher noch keinen jüngeren kennengelernt. 
Obwohl mein kleiner Bruder mir und meinem Vater, der ebenfalls spielt, immer zuschaut.


----------



## BlackSun84 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich unterhielt mich letztens mit einem Gildenmitglied über WarCraft 2, als ein dritter meinte: "Lol, das war ja 2 Jahre vor meiner Geburt." Da WC 2 96 rauskam, ist der Junge dann erst knappe 11 Jahre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten sind irgendwie bei mir in der Gilde die Leute am schnellsten beim Leveln, die noch zur Schule gehen. Und ich dachte, dass heutige Schulsystem verlang viel Zeit zum Lernen, aber anscheinend haben manche Schüler immer noch 12 Stunden am Tag Zeit für WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Octopus (22. Februar 2009)

Kannte mal nen 13jährigen Druiden der meinte er ist der beste Moonkin überhaupt O_o


----------



## Traklar (22. Februar 2009)

Die Tochter von meinem Freund, die ist 7. Aber wirklich spielen tut sie nicht, nur hin und wieder darf sie an den PC.

Der Jüngste, welcher bei uns mitraidet, ist 10. Aber spielen tut er wahrscheinlich besser als manch anderer.


----------



## StarFox (22. Februar 2009)

mein cousin. 10jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich hab ihn zu dem mist gebracht... schande über mein haupt ^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab nen Bekannten dessen Sohn (6) selbst aktiv zockt (also nicht "auf dem schoss und zuschaun")


----------



## Teradas (22. Februar 2009)

Hab mal einen 8 Jährigen gesehen.
SO sah der Dialog ca. aus:
Er:"Hey,kannst du mich für bisschen Geld pls BRT ziehen?"(Die Rechtschreibung war schlechter.)
Ich:"Ja habe sowieso nicht zu tun im moment."
Er:Cool...
Einladung in Gruppe.
Nach dem dritten Boss fragte er mich wie alt ich den wäre:
Ichin 15 geworden.Und du?
Er:vor 2 Monaten 8 geworden.
Konnte mir das "lol" grade noch so unterdrücken.
Ich:Ja,ok lass uns weiter machen..."


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. Februar 2009)

Also der Jüngste Spieler der mir begegnet ist war 13 (t6 tank Oo)


----------



## Stevster (22. Februar 2009)

Der Jüngste den ich kenne is mein 9 jähriger Bruder... und den lass ich eigentlich immer nur angeln wenn mir langweilig ist. Nen eigen Char bekommt er nicht, weil er unbedingt nen Nacktelfen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso (22. Februar 2009)

Also der jüngste WoW Spieler, mit dem ich bisher zusammengespielt habe, war 11. Ganz lieber Kerl.

Ich hab meine ersten "Konsolen" Erfahrungen mit dem *ATARI 2600* Anfang 80er Jahre und danach mit dem *C64* gemacht.

Mittlerweile bin ich 34 Jahre alt und hab ne ansehnliche Zockerkarriere hinter mir.


----------



## shady197 (22. Februar 2009)

Also den jüngsten den ich kenne ist nen 8jähriger^^
und zu manchen sachen... ich hab  mit3-4 jahren schon C&C oder UT gezoqqt also sagt ma nichts xD


----------



## Andreorcus (22. Februar 2009)

der bzw. die jüngste spielerin war bei uns 12, das ging gut bis wir n mc-raid gemacht ham, dann hat sie alle aufs derbste beleidigt und ist schließlich aus der gilde geflogen... traurig eigentlich


----------



## ProtKenny (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte es mal seiner Zeit mit nem 8-Jährigen Jäger im Schlabby hc zu tun...ABER man muss sagen, dass der sich wesentlich reifer verhalten hat, als manch älterer Spieler. Schlecht gespielt hat er auch nicht. War echt angenehm mit dem.

PS: er hat auch nicht mit seinem alter gelogen, denn nen gilden-kollege kennt ihn.


----------



## Graggi (22. Februar 2009)

Hab in Westfall beim Twinken nen priest angeschrieben ob er mir kurz bei ner q hilft...nach 1-2 min kam "ja ich heal dich". Als reingestürmt aber kein heal bekommen. Als ich frage warum kam als antwort...meine Kinder kapieren das spiel noch nicht weil sie nicht schreiben und lesen können...oO zum glück hat mir dann die mutter kurz geholfen.


----------



## Margo da Vos (22. Februar 2009)

Also.. ich kann mich noch erinnern:
Als ich mit WoW im Januar ´07 angefangen habe, kam ich in eine tolle Gilde (möge sie in Frieden vor sich hindümpeln) und unsere Mitgliederzahl erhöhte sich ständig.
Jüngstes Mitglied war (damals noch) 11 Jahre alt gewesen. Im RL ein Hip-Hoper, große Klappe, laut ohne Ende, kindisch ... aber ein guter und fairer Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere Erfahrungen mit 12 bis 14 Jährigen in der Gilde endeten, das sie von mir rausgeschmissen wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens: Ältester Spieler war knapp 60 als ich angefangen habe (gleiche Gilde).
Prima Typ der Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

Margo schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ältester Spieler war knapp 60 als ich angefangen habe (gleiche Gilde).
> Prima Typ der Typ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wow 60 ^^ 


den spruch merk ich mir ^^


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Aus meiner Gilde spielt ein Bruder WOW der hat mit 7 angefangen is jetzt 8.


----------



## Hurrikano (22. Februar 2009)

13 war der jüngste glaub ich, aber so wie der sich mit seinem char namen "Bigmäkk" (kiddys -.-) verhalten hat würd ich eher auf 10 oder so tippen


----------



## Anburak-G (22. Februar 2009)

Der Jüngste mit dem ich zu tun hatte wurde vor ein paar Monaten 9 (hab davor immer gedacht der wäre Weiblich und ca. 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).


----------



## Kelgorath (22. Februar 2009)

naja wie hatten mal nen pala dabei der hieß weiberheld und war glaube ich 9 jahre -  seiner stimme zu deuten nicht mal 9, ich glaube einen jüngeren habe ich noch nicht getroffen.
&#8805;12 finde ich persönlich vollkommen in ordnung.
ich habe selbst mit 13 schon gespielt und hab seitdem leute gesehen die waren unter 14 oder über 55 und hatten nicht wenig skill und waren lustig und ich habe viele gesehen zwischen 20 und 30 die sich wie 10 benommen haben und auch dementsprechend spielten.
Statistisch gesehen sind zwar viele junge Leute wirklich Kiddies, aber die Statistiken sagen für den einzelnen gar nichts. Ich finde man sollte jedem die Chance lassen sich zu beweisen.
MFG


----------



## Kolamar (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ein Kolleg der spielt jetzt ein Pala (Nax clear usw.), der ist jetzt 15. Er hat aber bei Release angefangen. Er war dort ca. 10 JAhre alt. Er selber sagt er habe dort Nax clear gehabt und Atiesh(dort spielte er noch Mage) Kann das nicht bestätigen kannte ihn dort noch nicht.
Lg Kola


----------



## Slarianox (22. Februar 2009)

Geibscher schrieb:


> geh kacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day xD

Zum thema bei mir wars en 6. jähriger, Nämlich der kleine bruder meines besten Kumpels und der kann besser zockn als mein kumpel xD (ich selbst bin 17)


----------



## Gromrock (22. Februar 2009)

Ich muss ja doch mal was sagen...
Ich selber bin erst 13 und wurd des Öfteren wegen meines Alers diskriminiert, angeblich schlechte Erfahrungen, dabei würde ich mit euch wetten, dass 90% der Spieler Anderen das nur so nachplappern. Naja, was soll man dazu noch sagen? 
Fakt ist: Wenn ihr jünger als 15 seid, müsst ihr oft vom beliebten Raidplatz weichen, was ich schlicht unfair finde!
 Junge Spieler !können! durchaus sehr weit geistig sein, ihre Klasse spielen, Aufträge umsetzen usw.
 Es gibt aber welche, die uns so einen schlechten Ruf verschaffen, unreif sind, aber dagegen kann man leider nichts machen.

PS: ich selber bin erst 13, hab ne Raidgilde (gleich naxx hero clear; mit dem warri sogar schon maly 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und nein, ich bin kein Versager im RL.

USK von WoW = 12  ---> Piep, piep, piep, wir haben uns alle lieb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punkz (22. Februar 2009)

Ein 7-jähriger der mit dem von seinem Bruder hochgespielten Ele-Schamie (Level 72) im Nexus 50 DPS gefahren hat war der jüngste Kerl dessen Alter ich wusste der mir begegnet ist. Und: Warum erzählt man sowas anderen Leuten?


----------



## Valkron (22. Februar 2009)

Hmmm ich bin ja auch erst 12 aber der jüngste Spieler den ich kenne is 7 (Bruder von nem Freund). Ich kenn auch 2 die sind 12 und einer hat 5 80er und der andere is iregendwie bester Schamane vom Server!
Naja mein anderer Freund hat auch schon Naxx Clear und spielt sau gut.
(Naja ich kann mich nich entscheiden was ich hochspielen soll :/  )


----------



## René93 (22. Februar 2009)

Der jüngste den ich kenne ist der Klassenkamerad meines kleinen Bruders (8 Jahre)


----------



## Crowser19 (22. Februar 2009)

Der jüngste Spieler war bei mir 10 den hab ich sogar in der Freundesliste gehabt bis ich den Acc aufgab^^


----------



## Tanifall (22. Februar 2009)

mein sohn ist  6 jahre und spielt nen pala aber nen eigenen account bekommt er erst mit 12


----------



## Udwin (22. Februar 2009)

Ich war mal mit jemandem im TS, der zockte WoW und war 9 Jahre alt xD

Außerdem zockt er CS:S aktiv in einem Clan xD


----------



## Nebelvater (22. Februar 2009)

Hm... glaub der war 11. War aber verwundert das er ziemlich "normal" gewirkt hat. 13er Priester den ich mit meinen Twink im Brachland getroffen habe. gg


----------



## DNA_Angel (22. Februar 2009)

mein kleiner bruder (6) farmt zwischen durch paar mobs für mich - easy going ^^

meine schwester hat mit 12 jahren angefangen und damals nen full t1 t2 krieger gehabt


----------



## Edeoo (22. Februar 2009)

der sohn unseres gildenmeisters ist erst 8 aber zu dem sag ich jetzt mal lieber nix^^


----------



## chinchiller (22. Februar 2009)

Mein kleiner Bruder ist 8 und ich bin 12....
Naxxramas kennt er schon ein paar Bosse nur mit den Reitern versteht er das noch nicht ganz.
Er hat selbst schon einen 47er Schami aber meinen Mage findet er toller weil er da nur FFB...FFb...Instant Pyro...
Wenn ich uns etwas zuessen besorge spielt er immer nur manchmal bringt er mich damit in peinliche Situationen
z.B bei Saphiron als diese Nova kam oder was auch immer das ist....da bleibt er fröhlich stehen und macht weiter Dmg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cesy32 (22. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hallo also muss sagen ich kenn einen im buss der ist 8 und darf auch zocken ist aber nie höher als 15 gekommen ^^ sagte er ich hab mit 11 angefangen und bin jetzt 16


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (22. Februar 2009)

Mein Bruder hat mit 9 Jahren angefangen und auch schon geraidet (Und muss sagen er hat viel WOW Knowhow)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manchmal bissle unheimlich...hat alles mit den ersten Rennspielen am PC begonnen als er 4 war...da hat der mich schon platt gemacht lol


----------



## Pako (22. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es meistens ziemlich doof das Leute nach ihrem Alter behandelt werden z.B. die Gilden die blos member ab 16 suchen. Ich bin selber 15 und kann mich gut benehmen. Meist kommt es doch auch auf die geistige Reife an und nicht aufs Alter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Februar 2009)

Manchmal wenn mein kleiner cousin zu besuch ist (4 jahre) zock ich mit ihm wow ich spiel dann nen hunter und er will mein treues tier sein das mir hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er is auch total interessiert an der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ihn mal alle sehnswürdigkeiten gezeit fand er voll cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Februar 2009)

ich hab meinen 10jährigen Cousin mal spielen lassen (als ich noch nen WoW Acc hatte^^), da hat er Nethergespernster (o.so) in der Scherbenwelt abgefackelt mit meinem Mage. Das ging dann eigentlich schon, aber die Motorik von ihm war noch echt rudimentär. Allerdings kenne ich vom Bund auch nen 20jährigen der genauso spielte (bis 60^^) und der ist nun auch lvl 80. Ich denk mal, nicht jeder kommt in dem Genre gut klar, manche spielen zwar passabel, aber niemals richtig 'gut', da spielt auch das alter keine Rolle. Ich bin z.B. ein durchschnittlicher Shooter Spieler, kein Schützenkönig, aber auch kein Kanonenfutter, dennoch werd ich (z.B. auf LANs) nei zu den bessere gehören. Umgekehrt bei Strategiespielen, das ist neben RPGs mein Metier. Da bin ich eighentlich sehr gut. Ich bin selber übrigens auch 20, hab WoW mit 17 angefangen. Allerdings war es da auch erst 1 Jahr alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit echten WoWlern hatte ich nie unter 14Jahren zu tun, naja einer war vielleicht auch Jünger von der Stimme her, aber dessen Alter wurde nie genannt.


----------



## Ardag (22. Februar 2009)

Bei mir inner Gilde spielt ein 7 jähriger
Rat von Dalaran 
Fata viam inventient


----------



## Chelrid (22. Februar 2009)

Also zu BC zeiten beim Kara Raid.

Maiger, war der Sohn unserer MT Healerin.

Alter: 8 Jahre. hat man aber nicht gemerkt nur als er im ts was gesagt hatte, war der gesamte raid etwas erstaunt.


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

Ich kenne einen aus meiner ehemaligen Gilde, der war 11. Entsprechend selten on war er auch^^


----------



## imbalol (22. Februar 2009)

War einmal Tiefschwarze Grotte mit ner 10Jährigen Blutelfen Hunterin
Kumpel von mir behauptet das sie schonma mit ihn Naxx war..


----------



## Bodog (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Als ich begonne habe war ich 11 jetzt bin ich 14....
Jüngster bisher war 12.
Alter ist nicht immer Sozial-Verhalten bestimmt.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Iwarsnet (22. Februar 2009)

der sohn eines gildenmitglieds war 8 jahre jung...


----------



## elnerda (22. Februar 2009)

10 jahre in den weihnachtsferien beim städteraid im ts gewesen
gelächter war vorprogrammiert aber hat sich irgendwann gelegt


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

Iwarsnet schrieb:


> der sohn eines gildenmitglieds war 8 jahre jung...



Naja der wird dann aber nur bisschen mit dem Vati mitgespielt haben oder?


----------



## J3st3r (22. Februar 2009)

einer aus meiner gilde is 12
ich dachte bis vor 5 tagen er wär ne frau o.O
er nervt manchmal n bisschen is aber ganz nett


----------



## TheStormrider (22. Februar 2009)

elnerda schrieb:


> 10 jahre in den weihnachtsferien beim städteraid im ts gewesen
> gelächter war vorprogrammiert aber hat sich irgendwann gelegt




War das zufällig auf Mal'Ganis Horde?

Das war wirklich sehr komisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Da fällt mir ein, gestern in Naxx25 rdm.

Da kennt wer Push 2 Talk nicht. 

"Mami ich will heute nicht Zähne putzen"
2min später
"Ich muss kurz weg, Zähne putzen" 

Die Stimme klang ungefähr wie 7-9.


----------



## Teufelsgurke (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich gehöre ja selbst nicht zum alten Eisen der Community..bin grade mal 15 jahre jung...
aber es ist schon sehr erstaunlich,wie jung doch manche leute sind.
ich war gestern ein wenig ruf grinden für mein undead mount (gott die dinger sind so süüß ^^) naja und habe ein paar low-level q's gemacht.
plötzlich schreibt mich ein lvl 3 krieger an und fragte wo er denn für die und die q hinmüsse.nett wie ich bin habe ich es ihm erklärt und er hat mich gleich in eine grp eingeladen.Nunja.Er erzählte mir dann dass er 8 jahre alt ist und in die 2.te klasse geht und dass er mit seinem kleineren bruder zusammen spielt,der aber noch nicht schreiben kann.Im anschluss hat er ein wenig mit seinem imba roxxor lvl 32 mage gepost und wollte mir erklären wie ich meinen hunter zuspielen habe.Nunja ich habe das mal so hingenommen.Schade dass ich die beiden nicht mehr gesehen habe.War echt ein einmaliges erlebnis.

Teufelsgurke


----------



## Reschmet (22. Februar 2009)

Ich (16) war neulich Drak mit einem sehr einfallsreichen Todesritter, der meinte er wäre 25 und hatte auf einem RP Server den einfallsreichen Namen Deathmaster (mit diversen Sonderzeichen). Sind dann dutzende Male gewiped und er hat schließlich die Gruppe verlassen mit den Worten wir könnten doch alle nichts und unsere Chars wären gekauft. Der Tank den wir mit hatten wispherte mich dann ich sollte es ihm nicht krumm nehmen es wäre sein kleiner Bruder und er wäre gerade erst 5. Da wußte ich dann auch woher die 500dps auf lvl 80 kamen.


----------



## aSak (22. Februar 2009)

Der Sohn meines Raidleiters ist... 6 Jahre alt? Der hat zumindest schon PvP gemacht und seinen alten Herrn im Raid vertreten - und es ist beeindruckend, wie 24 Schandmäuler plötzlich alle lieb sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (22. Februar 2009)

Jetzt bin ich 19 ... damals war ich 15 ... und ? Ist halt schon ewig hier ! Wer heute 15 ist und schon 4 Jahre spielt, war halt damals 11 ... -.- sinnloser Fred


----------



## Hermodur (22. Februar 2009)

Mein Sohn (8 Jahre) verdrescht ab und zu auf Rexxar ein paar mobs. Hat aber schon mit 7 angefanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexrayn (22. Februar 2009)

Mein Bruder hat damals auch mit 9 Jahren angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der hat dann auch richtig gespielt


----------



## Ratbusta (22. Februar 2009)

der bruder von nem alten freund zockt seit er 6 is...das find ich ganz schön hart... komische familie^^


----------



## Mage_Collina (22. Februar 2009)

also ich war neulich mit meiner priesterin im 25er naxx raid, da war n hunter, der war 12 ^^ so klang er auch im ts^^ eigentlich hab ich da nix gegen, aber wenn ich seine mutter wär, würd ich ihn nachts kurz vor 3 uhr nich mehr am pc sitzen lassen^^


----------



## funkstrom (22. Februar 2009)

also....
ich weiß ned ob das zählt, aber in einer meiner früheren gilden, als ich zu spielen begann, hat von meinem gildenmeister der sohn manchmal gespielt!
war sehr lustig und amüsant, der war erst 2-3 und hat dan im Ts immer was reingeblabbert. das einzige was er immer gemacht hat war auf den tasten drauf haun, in irgendwelchen Low level gebieten.
kann man nicht wirklich als spielen vezeichen war aber verdammt geil, vermisse die alten zeiten und die gilde *flashback*

mfg

(selber 17)


----------



## Chínín (22. Februar 2009)

woher ihr alle so junge Leute herhabt...mit 5!! man, mit 5 rennt man noch zur mutter weil man als doof bezeichnet wurde ^^

Der jüngste den ich kenne bin ich selbst... hab meinen Account mit 12 erstellt.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

mir ist mal eine 9 jährige nachtelfe untergekommen, die in stranglethorn hilfe beim questen wollte


----------



## Abigayle (22. Februar 2009)

Mein 1jähriger Sohn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Er lacht sich kaputt wenn er auf die Leerstaste einprügelt und das Männchen hüpft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber mal im ernst: 8 war der jüngste. Hatte sich bei unserer Gilde beworben. Als ich ihn fragte warum er mit einem solch jungen Alter WoW zockt, kam zur Antwort: "Was soll man denn sonst machen?" Naja, fands recht traurig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollfl (22. Februar 2009)

ein vater in unserer gilde lässt ab und zu seinen 9-jährigen sohn spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der farmt dann meistens weil es ihm einfach spaß macht durch die gegend zu fliegen und gegner umzuhauen bzw. kräuter einzusammeln

(haben ihn einen nachwuchsgärtner genannt, da er das "unkraut" um die kräuter wegmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (22. Februar 2009)

Ab und zu angelt mein 6-jähriger Bruder mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab da einfach keinen nerv drauf ^^


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

11 war das jüngste das mir begegnet ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TKevWins (24. Februar 2009)

Der jüngste, den Ich getroffen habe, war gerade mal 8 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (24. Februar 2009)

Die jüngste Spielerin, die ich kenne hat mit 10 angefangen und ist mit meine lieblingsheilerin, der jüngste Spieler den ich kenne ist nun 13 und einer der hardcore RP'ler wenn er mit seinem zwergenjäger + bärenpet auf hasenjagd geht zum kürschnern für neue hasenschuhe :-)

gruß,
zad


----------



## Cerb_Mann (24. Februar 2009)

Derzeit kann ich nur sagen das ein guter Bekannter samt Frau und seinen beiden Kindern zockt!

Die Kinder sind 14 und 11.

(Hab damals schon zu ihm gesagt leg dir noch eins zu da habt ihr eure Eigene RAID-GRP)


----------



## noizycat (24. Februar 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst: 8 war der jüngste. Hatte sich bei unserer Gilde beworben. Als ich ihn fragte warum er mit einem solch jungen Alter WoW zockt, kam zur Antwort: *"Was soll man denn sonst machen?"* Naja, fands recht traurig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aua .... das ist wirklich traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will gar nicht wissen, was aus den Kids wird, wenn sie älter werden ...


----------



## Kaldreth (24. Februar 2009)

Ich kannte mal nen 13 jährigen Jäger, der seine Klasse unglaublich gut gespielt hat! Der hat z.B. die Hunterquest damals für den Bogen geschafft (weiß nicht wie schwer es wirklich ist / war). Aber er hatte seine Klasse auf jeden Fall im Griff!


----------



## Merlinhh (24. Februar 2009)

wenn 8 Jährige ihr Klasse beherrschen würde ich sagen, stimmt was nicht mit dem Erziehungssystem.

Mit 5 angefangen zu zocken und Age of Empires jeden Tag etc. sagt mir, das die Gören von Heute zuviel vor der Kiste hocken, was sich auch im Chat bemerkbar macht, können kaum noch richtig schreiben.

Ansonsten war bei mir 11 oder so das Jüngste das ich getroffen habe.


----------



## jemiel (24. Februar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> und habe noch nie erfolgreich an einem Raid teilgenommen, weil Ich nicht so lang spielen kann wie die andren, also bis 23:00 oda so.




Man findet immer gute Raids am Nachmittag (sprich am besten 15:00 oder 16:00 Uhr)

mfg


----------



## FonKeY (24. Februar 2009)

ich finde beo wow sollte man die altersbeschränkung änddern....allein wegen der hohen suchtgefahr......das u12 jährige cs spielen find ich richtig krass!!


----------



## Captain_Hero (24. Februar 2009)

Allianz: 5 Jahre altes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (junges) Kind wurde von seiner Mutter Todesminen gezogen.
Ich wurde mitgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (24. Februar 2009)

Mein kleiner bruder haut auch manchmal auf tasten na und =) solange ich jede taste mit laufen oder haun belegt habe is das alles kein problem. Merkt eh keiner =) in derweil schön afk gehn. Ich denk es ist die abfolge die es macht. Die prägt sich irgendwann ein. Ok heißt nich das mein 3 jähriger bruder dauernd war spielt =)


----------



## Hexenfluch (24. Februar 2009)

ich bin ja selber 13 und einen kenne ich der hat mit 8 angefangen zu spielen der wohnt auch bei mir in der nehe


----------



## Narisa (24. Februar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> ich finde beo wow sollte man die altersbeschränkung änddern....allein wegen der hohen suchtgefahr......das u12 jährige cs spielen find ich richtig krass!!



Du meinst also, dass nur Kinder "Suchtis" sind? Ich glaube auch, dass Kinder mehr spielen als so amncher Erwachsene, aber trotzdem denke ich, dass Erwachsene wesentlich abhängiger werden können, da keine "Kontrollperson" hinter ihnen steht. 
Und Eltern, die wissen, wie sie zu erziehen haben schaffen auch ihre Kinder unter Kontrolle zu bringen. 

Achja, zum Thema:
Der Jüngste, der mir je untergekommen ist, war mein kleiner Bruder, der nu mitlerweile 7 ist. Er angelt so gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonesmage (24. Februar 2009)

eine spielbekannte hat am strand von dunkelküste ihre 4 jährige tochter die muscheln looten lassen... und die wollte immer meinen magiergnom looten... hmm... macht künftig wohl ne gute hordlerin


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> ich bin ja selber 13 und einen kenne ich der hat mit 8 angefangen zu spielen der wohnt auch bei mir in der nehe



Es heißt nähe, nicht nehe.

Btw. wenn ich zocke frage ich sehr sehr selten nach dem Alter, genauergenommen noch nie.
Von daher, da ich nur mit Freunden spiele die ich eigentlich recht gut kenne und die fast alle 20 bzw drüber sind.
Ist wohl der jüngste Spieler den ich kenne 19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaldron (24. Februar 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.




Also wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, sry ... ich denke du solltest lieber für die Schule üben als WoW zu spielen !!


----------



## Gronn (24. Februar 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.


Das kommt mir ja schon so vor wie beim rauchen "Hey wann hast du angefangen zu rauchen ? Ja mit 11. Und du ? Ha ich rauchen schon seit dem ich 9 bin." man das wird ja immer schlimmer. WoW gehört unter 16 verboten immer hin ist es ein suchtmittel


----------



## Allysekos (24. Februar 2009)

In einem Buffed magazin waren 2 Verheiratete WOW spieler und ein 5 Jähriges Kind,der dies auch spielte


----------



## Ludian (24. Februar 2009)

Hatte mal einen Arenapartner , der war 8 Jahre, dachte schon das wird nichts weil der eh schrott.eqipment hatte.
Hat sich herausgestellt das er in der Arena alles aleine geplättet hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (24. Februar 2009)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> Also bei mir ists meine Schwester, die ist 12. Find ich schon sehr jung, aber was will man machen.
> ...



Ich lass ab und zu mal meinen Kleinen Bruder an seinem Mage weiter spielen. Es ist 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (24. Februar 2009)

Ich, ein eigentlich überzeugter All, hab mir an einem schönen Dienstag morgen (hatte Schulfrei) einen Tauren Dudu gemacht und hab
ihn schnell auf level 12 gebracht. Wollte dann RF gehn und hatte schnell 3 Leute gefunden. 
Dann (so nach den ersten 2 mops) fragte mich einer, ob ich denn nicht in TS kommen wollte.
Ok, hab ich gemacht obwol es total unsinnig ist. Als ich dann in den TS Channel ging, _schrillten _ mir 3 helle Stimmen entgegen.
Ok, waren totale noobs, hatten keinen Plan, meinten ich sollte den boss durch den raum ziehn etc. Alle 3 waren zwischen 9 und 10
Ende der Geschichte---> Hordler gelöscht.

Und meine kleine Schwester. Die hat mit 11 angefangen... spielt aber eher weniger und kann auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin 17


----------



## Tamîkus (24. Februar 2009)

der jüngste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    hmmm glaub einer hat mir gesagt er sei 11 aber das kan man in dem fall net nachprüfen auser man kent den spieler rl


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Das kommt mir ja schon so vor wie beim rauchen "Hey wann hast du angefangen zu rauchen ? Ja mit 11. Und du ? Ha ich rauchen schon seit dem ich 9 bin." man das wird ja immer schlimmer. WoW gehört unter 16 verboten immer hin ist es ein suchtmittel


 Dann muss ich ja ein gan böser sein XD, ich rauch schon seit 13 und zocke seit ich 5 oder 6 bin angefangen mit der playstation 1 =).
WoW Spiel ich seit 4 Jahre also als ich 13 war hab ich angefangen damit. 

Den jüngsten den ich ken war nen druiden heiler (ich glaub er war druide vllt auch schamana schon ne weile her^^), der war 9 und hat seine klasse richtig gut gespielt. 

ps: meist sind die 13-17 jährigen die schlimmsten Flamer von allen XD


----------



## Plakner (24. Februar 2009)

Bruder von nem Kumpel hat mit 8angefangen.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> ps: meist sind die 13-17 jährigen die schlimmsten Flamer von allen XD



Du zockst seit 4 Jahren WoW - angefangen mit 13 

13 + 4 = 17 

gz zum selfown


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Du zockst seit 4 Jahren WoW - angefangen mit 13
> 
> 13 + 4 = 17
> 
> gz zum selfown


 jop ich weiss gehöre auch in diese altersgruppe XD.
Aber ich hab nur gesagt das es in den Gruppen am meisten vorkommt nicht das alle es sind.

Find persönlich Flamer nicht schlimm, mann muss ja nicht immer alles im Chat lesen und im TS kann man den auch muten von dem her. XD


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Ähm... erschreckend!
Alle Eltern die 8 jährige oder noch kleine Kiddies WoW spielen lassen haben ja wohl den Schuss nicht gehört...
Ein kleines Kind sollte andere Sachen machen, Märchen lesen, draussen spielen und seine Fantasie anregen und das geht bei WoW völlig verloren..
Überhaupt Kinder unter 12 vor den PC zu setzen deklassiert den Erziehungsberechtigten als völlig unfähig und 
geistig eingeschränkt... 
Gehts noch??? Das kann doch für kein normales Kind gut sein schon in geistig völlig unzurechnungsfähigem Alter
vorm PC zu versauern...
(Es geht nicht darum das die Kinder suchtis sind, aber wer so beschissen erzogen wird hat eh kaum ne Chance sich normal
zu entwickeln)

SCHRECKLICH!
Es gibt ja Kinderspiele die auch für unter 8 jährige ganz nett sind, aber WoW und Css???


----------



## Adalin (24. Februar 2009)

Den jüngsten den ich je gesehen habe, war mein Bruder mit stolzen 8 Jahren.
Is immerhin auch schon wieder 4 Jahre her, und inzwischen hat er mehr Ahnung vom Spiel als unsre gesamte Gilde @_@.
Seine eigene Gilde wohlgemerkt in denen er die Raidleitung von Raids wie Naxx oder anderen 10/25iger Instanzen übernimmt.
Und das eigentlich ziemlich erfolgreich.

Ich selbst hab mit 10 angefangen und bin nu 14.

Ich persönlich finde, das WoW nur zu einem Suchtmittel wird, wenn man sich nich selbst beherrschen kann und wenn dann noch keine Kontrollperson dahinter steht.
Jeder muss selbst wissen was er tut.

MfG Adalin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krish_mage (24. Februar 2009)

Locaros schrieb:


> Auf Gilneas AllySeite soll nen 9jähriger Schweizer unterwegs sein.
> Hat letztens einer im Kara-Raid erzählt, dasser mit ihm in ner Hero-Ini war. Der kleine hat zu jedem Boss dessen Fähigkeiten und die beste Taktik gewusst, wie der zu killen wäre. Und auch über die Char-Klassen wußte der so einiges, .. Technikenmäßig



Schweizer halt =D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den jüngsten den ich kenne war glaub 10, und als wir mit dem im ts warn ham wir uns immer totgelacht wenn er geredet hatte, weil er echt ne kindische stimme hatte, war aber total nett, und kannte sich recht aus mit WoW

so long mfg


----------



## B7ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Hi,

In meiner gilde ist eine die hat einen kleinen sohn der ist 3 und hat einen charakter angefangen er jetzt auf level 15 ist^^


----------



## Djiin (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab mal meinen kleinen Cousin mit meinem 70er Jäger spielen lassen und ders 4 Jahre alt. Ich dachte er verstehe das sowieso nicht und hab ihn einfach mal vor die tastatur gesetzt und prompt liefert der mir ne 1A Schussrotation mit Zuverlässiger Schuss Schlangenbiss und Explosivschuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass das die Angriffe sind die auf den Tasten 1, 2 und 3 liegen und er sie hintereinander gedrückt hat. XD

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Djiin


----------



## riggedi (24. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> WoW gehört unter 16 verboten immer hin ist es ein suchtmittel


Es war im Jahre 1980, als mich ein älterer Mann mit dunklem, glatten Haar an sah und mir dieses schwarze, eckige Stück Plastik entgegen hielt. Ich war zunächst sehr verunsichert und wusste nicht genau, was ich zu tun hatte, aber wie in Trance nahm ich den Kunststoffblock, der mit einem langen Kabel verbunden war, und betrachtete ihn etwas genauer. Es befand sich ein beweglicher Hebel daran und links und rechts waren je zwei rote Knöpfe zu sehen. Der Mann zeigte auf den Fernseher und ich war wie von Sinnen:

Der senkrechte weisse Balken auf dem grünen Bildschirm bewegte sich, sobald ich den Hebel hoch oder herunter drückte. Ich konzentrierte mich auf einen weissen kleinen Punkt, der aus dem Bild zu fliegen versuchte. Mit all meinem Geschick hinderte ich immer und immer wieder den Punkt daran aus dem Sichtbereich zu gelangen. Immer und immer wieder... und erkenne heute erst, dass dies der Anfang meiner Sucht war...

Ich brauchte immer neuere, schnellere und anspruchsvollere Spiele, die mich vom täglichen Leben abhalten sollten, doch konnte ich nie eine echte Befriedigung dabei empfinden. Bis ich eines Tages auf ein Online Rollenspiel gestoßen bin. Die Welt darin ist riiiesig und endlich war ich dort angekommen, wo ich schon immer sein wollte. The place to be!

Aber werde ich auch jemals hier wieder herauskommen?


----------



## Kuhmuh (24. Februar 2009)

Naja, der jüngste richtige Spieler der mir untergekommen ist war 14 und Raidleiter in MC/BWL... der hat lustigerweise sogar 40 jährige zur Sau gemacht wenn sie nicht ordentlich mitgemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar hatte die Gilde mit ihm die ersten richtigen Erfolge in den Raids, er wurde aber dann abgesetzt, weil ihn viele für zu jung angesehen hatten, obwohl er vom spielerischen her die meisten einkassiert hat.


----------



## Gilindriana (24. Februar 2009)

Also, ich finds auch nicht gut wenn kleine Kinder (10 und jünger) WoW Spielen. Eigentlich find ich auch das WoW ab 16 sein sollte, aber man kann dagegne nicht machen. Abgesehn einer läuft deswegen Amok. Mit er Armbrust, Axt, Schwert oder Bogen. Oder er nimmt rote Wasserbomben und wirft damit und ruft "Fresst meine Pyros!!!"

Aber als ich kleiner war ,9 oder so, hab ich total gerne Spiele gespielt, die ich nicht spielen durfte (HalfLife oder DarkProject). 
War für mich das größte. Heute ist es WoW, aber das zerstört (im gegensatz zu HL) die Kindheit da es die eigene Phantasie unterdrückt.
Hab damals dann auch nur max ne Stunde vorm Pc gehangen und ich bin meinen Elter auch dankbar (damals nicht) das die das gemacht haben.

Wenn Kinder nur ne Stunde oder 2 WoW Am Tag spielen dürfen, hätt ich da nichts gegen


----------



## Telbion (24. Februar 2009)

riggedi schrieb:


> Es war im Jahre 1980, als mich ein älterer Mann mit dunklem, glatten Haar an sah und mir dieses schwarze, eckige Stück Plastik entgegen hielt. Ich war zunächst sehr verunsichert und wusste nicht genau, was ich zu tun hatte, aber wie in Trance nahm ich den Kunststoffblock, der mit einem langen Kabel verbunden war, und betrachtete ihn etwas genauer. Es befand sich ein beweglicher Hebel daran und links und rechts waren je zwei rote Knöpfe zu sehen. Der Mann zeigte auf den Fernseher und ich war wie von Sinnen:
> 
> Der senkrechte weisse Balken auf dem grünen Bildschirm bewegte sich, sobald ich den Hebel hoch oder herunter drückte. Ich konzentrierte mich auf einen weissen kleinen Punkt, der aus dem Bild zu fliegen versuchte. Mit all meinem Geschick hinderte ich immer und immer wieder den Punkt daran aus dem Sichtbereich zu gelangen. Immer und immer wieder... und erkenne heute erst, dass dies der Anfang meiner Sucht war...
> 
> ...



Atari 2600 ist immer noch gut zum Abreagieren ^^


BTT: Die jüngste die ich im TS hatte war ein 13jähriges Mädel, was Ihren Paladin 1a beherrscht hat.

Edit: Für die jüngeren: Atari 2600 war eine sehr schöne Spielekonsole mit damals wegweisender Grafik (wie sonst hätte man Tennis nur mit zwei Strichen und einem Punkt darstellen können ^^)

Grüße
Tel


----------



## BAD ORC (24. Februar 2009)

hab mal nen 9jährigen in Zul Aman getroffen


----------



## LittleFay (25. März 2009)

10.

Sehr sympathischer Junge, der klasse RP gemacht hat... Von seiner Ausdrucksweise kann sich so mancher "Erwachsener" noch eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Nuffing (25. März 2009)

Also mir selber nicht, aber als ich bei meinen Ex war und ihm beim spielen zugeguckt hab ( -.- ja ich durfte kommen um zuzugucken) hat er mit nem 9 jährigen geschrieben den er später dann auch irgendwie den account abgezockt hat


----------



## Axel1234 (25. März 2009)

Also ich bin 12 ...


----------



## Pacmaniacer (25. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich hab mal meinen kleinen Cousin spielen lassen (damals acht). Der Jüngste Spieler den ich kenne der wirklich selbst spielt ist der Sohn von einem Gildenmitglied, der ist 11 Jahre jung.



Habe damals auch mein Cousin spielen lassen (6 Jahre).Der hat auch alles umgenietet was er anvisierte.... ok ich hab ihn durch Durotar geschickt xD


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Also bei mir ists meine Schwester, die ist 12. Find ich schon sehr jung, aber was will man machen.


lol etwas komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, der Bruder von meinem Kumpel is 9 oder 10. Spielt auch WoW, aber nur sehr selten. 
Nur am Wochenende, unter der Woche darf er auch gar nicht von den Eltern aus. 
Der is aber sowieso schon echt weit für sein Alter.
Bin selber 15 und hab mit 13 WoW angefangen.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (25. März 2009)

Argh, Rufschädigung :<


----------



## Vizard (25. März 2009)

Also ich habe einmal beim Twinken einen 6 Jahre alten Hexer getroffen war eigentlich ziemlich nett der kleine und wir haben ein paar Quests zusammen gemacht.
Man merkte auch gleich an seiner schreibweise das er noch sehr jung war. (War eben nicht so toll. ^^)
Das war eigentlich das einzige mal wo ich so einen jungen Spieler getroffen habe ansonsten waren die jüngsten so um die 11 oder 12 Jahre.

MfG Vizard


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (25. März 2009)

Den jüngsten den ich gesehen hab, war 11. War in nem Startgebiet, hat den Char aber nach ca. 5 Tagen schon wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Nedrana (25. März 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ähm... erschreckend!
> Alle Eltern die 8 jährige oder noch kleine Kiddies WoW spielen lassen haben ja wohl den Schuss nicht gehört...
> Ein kleines Kind sollte andere Sachen machen, Märchen lesen, draussen spielen und seine Fantasie anregen und das geht bei WoW völlig verloren..
> Überhaupt Kinder unter 12 vor den PC zu setzen deklassiert den Erziehungsberechtigten als völlig unfähig und
> ...




Ich stimme Dir da vollkommen zu.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich hier gleich als spiessige Mutter oder so hingestellt, denn ich weiss zu 100%, das meine Tochter unter 12 Jahren keinen eigenen Pc haben wird und selbst danach auch nur unter Aufsicht...

Als ich in dem Alter war, hätte ich gar keine Zeit fürn Pc gehabt.
Da waren Freizeitaktivitäten wie Sport, Tanzen usw noch interessant für ein Kind


----------



## Neo' (25. März 2009)

9


----------



## Cloudsbrother (25. März 2009)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Haiho,
> 
> mich würde nur mal interessieren was denn der jüngste WoW Spieler war den ihr kennt/getroffen habt etc.
> 
> ...



Hm! Jüngster Spieler? 
Ein 4 Jähriger Gnomkrieger!
Kein witz!
Ist der Sohn von unserem Gildenchef und hat seinen eigenen Char in der Gilde!
Nunja! Bis er in Raids tankt wirds wohl noch n bissl dauern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (25. März 2009)

Also ich hab mit 12 angefangen und hatte da T3 fast Komplett (gehe immer noch zur Schule ins gym, nie sitzen geblieben und Notendurchschnitt liegt bei 2,2)


----------



## ogrim888 (25. März 2009)

Also ich kenne ne Familie wo der 5 Jährige Sohn WoW zockt^^


----------



## gnarf892 (25. März 2009)

Ehrlisch?? 5Jahre!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

@Nedrana, Borberat 

/sign
Und ne, ganz sicher ist diese Einstellung nicht spießig! Wenn doch, sind wir schon drei Spießer.

Zum Topic
Ich wurde mal für ca 8 Jahre gehalten. Schuld war nicht die Spielweise (wir hatten noch gar nicht begonnen), sondern der TS. Niemand erwartete hinter dem dicken männlichen Tank-Warri ne Frauenstimme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (25. März 2009)

Ich bin selber 12 jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die meisten mit denen ich im game schreibe denken auch das ich so 15 oder so wär, also merkt das kaum jeamnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meien Gilde hat es akzeptiert und mitlerweile bin ich im Forum der Gilde Co admin^^
auch Junge leute können viel erreichen.


----------



## Xtremchen (25. März 2009)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> wen Interessiert das??
> Dümmster Thread der mir in Buffed untergekommen ist.
> und zum Topic:13



Typischer Fall von geistigen Dünnschiss
Wenns dich nicht interessiert lies es nicht und geh neues Klopapier holen


----------



## Romira (25. März 2009)

Hi,

der Jüngste der bei mir mal im raid war, war 12 Jahre, 80er Untoter Krieger.


----------



## Mofeist (25. März 2009)

9 aber die hat nur auf dem acc von ihrem dad ab und an mit dem 19er pvp char gedaddelt


----------



## Animos93 (25. März 2009)

10 Jahre... XD Aber naja er konnte spielen^^


----------



## Haner (25. März 2009)

Ich war mal mit nem 5 jährigen in einer Gruppe.Jedenfalls hat er dies behauptet,aber benommen hat er sich schon so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lKreuzritterl (25. März 2009)

Also der Jüngste der mir unterkam der hatte bei seinem Vater gespielt wie er mir sagte der war 5!!!!! das fande ich ziemlich krass dass jemand so früh schon aktiv WoW spielt (bin selber 14)


----------



## Gorgor (25. März 2009)

Mir ist mal jmd begegnet, der konnte nicht bis 2 zählen und hat im raid alle vollgelabert und genervt, der war sicher erst im kindergarten


----------



## ruvon1 (25. März 2009)

9 jähriger healschamy der bei meinem ersten naxx raid raidlead gemacht hat und dabei spongebob abeschaut hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steamhammer1994 (25. März 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Ich bin selber 12 jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nabend,wenn du dich mit 12 Jahren schon nur auf WoW beschränkst und da von vielem Erreichten berichtest,spielst du eindeutig zuviel^^ @Topic: Der jüngste war 10


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

körperlich oder geistig?


----------



## Greshnak (25. März 2009)

Bei mir gibts 3 Geschichten:

1. Hab mal mit meinem 18er Schami eine Gruppenquest mit einem Dudu und einer Priesterin gemacht. Die Priesterin konnte gar nix außer heilen, also hab ich mal gefragt. Da sagte der Druide das sie noch nicht lange spielt. Hab ihn gefragt ob er sie im RL kennt, das war seine 8jährige Tochter die auf dem Account spielt den bald die Frau haben soll. Für 8 Jahre konnte sie gut heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Es hat mal eine in Goldhain gesagt: Weder hier noch im echten Leben findet man Freunde. Die hatte davor nen heftigeren Streit mit anderen, hab sie gefragt was los war und wir kamen ins Gespräch.....sie war 8 jahre alt und spielte nur weil ihre Schwester bei WoW Island arbeitet oder sowas...kA.

3. Mein Cousin, der ist jetzt 11. Der hat seinen jetzigen 80er Mage 2 jahre lang gespielt, mit einem Jahr Unterbrechung. Und der kennt sich echt gut aus, kein kleines Flamerkiddie ^^


----------



## Lo1 (25. März 2009)

Naja... ich bin auch erst 14 und ich glaub der Jüngste, der mir begegnet ist war 11.
Ich selber spiele seit Release von WoW... mein erster MC Raid war schon lustig, 
vorallem im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ich manchmal ein bisschen belächelt wurde.
Die Meisten schätzen mich aber deutlich älter ein, naja nicht alle "Kiddys" sind "Kiddys".

MfG


----------



## CedeoCedeo (25. März 2009)

6 Jahre, Stufe 31 Zwerg Jäger!


kein witz


----------



## Tallum (25. März 2009)

Der jüngste den ich kenne is 2 1/2 und der Sohn eines Kumpels . Er zockt seit er 2 ist hat nen lvl 12 Mensch Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und liebt es mit den Reittieren meines Kumpels durch die Gegend zu reiten oder zu fliegen dabei zu sterben und sich immer wieder beim Geisterheiler wiederzubeleben. Der kleine Scheisser kostet meinen Kumpel knapp 500G die Woche nur an Repkosten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber was willst machen der Kleine steht total drauf vorm schlafen gehn einmal durch Nordend zu fliegen. 

Ansonsten bissel älter 7 Jahre , Tochter von nem Arbeitskollegen . Hat nen 80er DK von Papa zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und tankt inzwischen besser als ihr Vater mit seinem ollen Pala^^.  Leider für Raids nicht zu haben da ab 19 uhr das Licht ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (25. März 2009)

ruvon1 schrieb:


> 9 jähriger healschamy der bei meinem ersten naxx raid *raidlead gemacht hat und dabei spongebob abeschaut hat*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da fällt mir wieder was von vor 1 Jahr ein...
Random Kara-Raid... kurz nachm Kurator, abends um halb 10...
Gute stimmung im TS, lief alles ganz gut, ich selber war da noch 14  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die anderen um die 20...
Plötzlich gabs nen großen aufschrei im TS:
"Hey guckt ihr auch grad Super RTL?"
"Ich: Was läuft denn da?"
*währenddessen immer wieder aufschreie: "Na, klar..."*
"Na SpongeBob der Film, gleich kommt die Stelle mit George Clooney (oder so, kp mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich musste so laut anfangen zu lachen, gut dass ich auf Push-to-talk hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildschweib123 (25. März 2009)

Mir ist noch nicht wirklich ein jüngerer Spieler als mir selbst begegnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (25. März 2009)

Wildschweib123 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch nicht wirklich ein jüngerer Spieler als mir selbst begegnet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du bist...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (25. März 2009)

8 ein gnom hexer war mit dem in DM (war selbst erst 12) und nach der ini hat er mich keine sekunde mehr in ruhe gelassen. Immer hat der mich gefragt zieh mich mal ...... -.- hab ihn jetzt aber schon lange nichtmehr gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Wildschweib123 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch nicht wirklich ein jüngerer Spieler als mir selbst begegnet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie alt biste denn?^^


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Hab im Bw mal den schlechtesten Tank der Welt getroffen und gefragt wie alt er ist. Joa als er 8 sagte war mir alles klar...
> 
> Frag mich nur wie die es schaffen so weit zu kommen? oO


Ich bin 13(geworden) und ich Tanke eigentlich,finde ich,auch ganz ok.Solange ich immer Aggro hab ist doch alles ok,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the chinese (25. März 2009)

bin 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein bruder is 7 und schaut mir halt ab und zu auf den Bildschirm^^


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Da fällt mir wieder was von vor 1 Jahr ein...
> Random Kara-Raid... kurz nachm Kurator, abends um halb 10...
> Gute stimmung im TS, lief alles ganz gut, ich selber war da noch 14
> 
> ...


Lol denkt der 20 Jährige gucken Super RTL?
Ich bin wie gesagt 13(geworden) und gucke MTV usw. xD


----------



## Liberiana (25. März 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Lol denkt der 20 Jährige gucken Super RTL?
> Ich bin wie gesagt 13(geworden) und gucke MTV usw. xD



Ich denke es nicht nur, es war so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is verständlicherweise aber für viele hier schwer zu glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die nichtmehr ganz nüchtern waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achso jetz weiß ich was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich glaube schon, dass die Älter waren, haben sich zumindest
so angehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildschweib123 (25. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wie alt biste denn?^^



Ich bin 15. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenoX (25. März 2009)

Ich spiel zwar kein WoW mehr, aber der jüngste Kerl der mir in einem MMO untergekommen ist, war meines Wissens 12 oder 13.

Ich bin zudem mehr oder weniger schockiert mit wieviel Jahren die Leuten hier anfangen Tag und Nacht vorm PC zu hocken. Meinen ersten PC hatte ich mit 13, und ausser Diablo 1 lief da nicht wirklich was flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin mitlerweile 21, und bin doch recht erstaunt wie viele < 10 Jährige mitlerweile schon am zocken sind. 

Hockt nicht immer vorm Monitor, sondern geht mal raus, oder besser, besorgt euch nen SNES und zockt "richtige" Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Ich denke es nicht nur, es war so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo ist schwer zu glauben.
Das ist nur merkwürdig ,wenn er das guckt dann muss er davon doch nicht erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich könnte dann nicht mehr Tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da hät ich zu dolle Bauchaua vom Lachen.


----------



## Eyatrian (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir ist es auch meine Schwester die 12 war als sie angefangen hat.
Wir waren auch in der selben Gilde, wo mir auch gleich ne lustige Geschichte einfällt:

Ich ging zum wiederholten male mir meiner Schwester und einem aus der Gilde in eine Instanz. 
Wir unterhielten uns im Ts und mittendrin  kam dann die Frage/Aussage :  Und  Du (Ich war gemeint) bist dann
der Vater von Sternenfunke (der Charaktername von meiner Schwester). 
Ich konnte mir natürlich das Lachen nicht verkneifen und meine Schwester ihren Empörungsruf auch nicht.
Darauf hab ich ihn natürlich noch aufgeklärt, dass ich 16 bin und sie meine Schwester XD


Grüße   Eyatrian


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. März 2009)

20jährige gucken WIRKLICH Super RTL. Und die lieben auch Spongebob. Sogar Leute, die noch viel älter sind.
Ich bin 29, mein ganzer Bekanntenkreis ist so drauf, also nur, um das mal klar zu stellen. ^^

Der jüngste Spieler, den ich bisher getroffen habe, war 4. Seine Mutter hat ihm einen Char erstellt, weil er unbedingt Haustiere haben wollte. Er spielt zwar nicht wirklich selbst, sondern seine Mutter besorgt ihm immer die Haustiere und ab und zu geht er dann mal online, beschwört ein Kätzchen oder so, schaut es sich an, freut sich und geht wieder off. ^^


----------



## Lodarius (25. März 2009)

Ich selber bin 12 und habe angefangen WoW zu spielen als ich 11 war.

Als ich in Raids aber dann auch getankt habe hätte niemand gedacht das ich 12 wär, erstens wegen meiner Stimme, zweitens weil ich besser bin als manche 20 Jährige.

Den Jüngsten den ich wirklich kenne bin ich, aber durch meine Stimme und meiner Art zu kommunizieren fällt das niemandem auf.

MfG
    Lodarius


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> 20jährige gucken WIRKLICH Super RTL. Und die lieben auch Spongebob. Sogar Leute, die noch viel älter sind.
> Ich bin 29, mein ganzer Bekanntenkreis ist so drauf, also nur, um das mal klar zu stellen. ^^
> 
> Der jüngste Spieler, den ich bisher getroffen habe, war 4. Seine Mutter hat ihm einen Char erstellt, weil er unbedingt Haustiere haben wollte. Er spielt zwar nicht wirklich selbst, sondern seine Mutter besorgt ihm immer die Haustiere und ab und zu geht er dann mal online, beschwört ein Kätzchen oder so, schaut es sich an, freut sich und geht wieder off. ^^


Kenne das auch ein paar Kumpels fahrn drauf ab.
Aber mal wirklich ich bin mit 13 daraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja die meisten kleinen Kinder die es gucken verstehen die Witze nicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> 20jährige gucken WIRKLICH Super RTL. Und die lieben auch Spongebob. Sogar Leute, die noch viel älter sind.
> Ich bin 29, mein ganzer Bekanntenkreis ist so drauf, also nur, um das mal klar zu stellen. ^^
> 
> Der jüngste Spieler, den ich bisher getroffen habe, war 4. Seine Mutter hat ihm einen Char erstellt, weil er unbedingt Haustiere haben wollte. Er spielt zwar nicht wirklich selbst, sondern seine Mutter besorgt ihm immer die Haustiere und ab und zu geht er dann mal online, beschwört ein Kätzchen oder so, schaut es sich an, freut sich und geht wieder off. ^^



Edit:sry Doppelpost


----------



## Talrasim (25. März 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Lol denkt der 20 Jährige gucken Super RTL?
> Ich bin wie gesagt 13(geworden) und gucke MTV usw. xD




also ich bin 22 und guck auch gern ma spongebob!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und mtv guck ich mir ma gar net mehr an .... außer vieleicht ma nen gescheites musikvideo, aber musik wird ja leider kaum noch gespielt ! 

zum topic .... glaub 14 war der jüngste ... finds immer lustig wenn alle denken "boah, frau im ts!" und dann doch enttäuscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (25. März 2009)

9 jahre...

aber war der sohn vom gildenlead damals^^
und der raidete mit seinem magier mit^^


----------



## Wildschweib123 (25. März 2009)

Talrasim schrieb:


> zum topic .... glaub 14 war der jüngste ... finds immer lustig wenn alle denken "boah, frau im ts!" und dann doch enttäuscht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr schön.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (25. März 2009)

also ich habe mit 12 angefangen und wurde vor ca 3 wochen 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde das immer lustig wenn man naxx mehr dmg fährt als ein z.B 20 jähriger.


----------



## Magisan (25. März 2009)

also ich hab in der beta angefangen zu spielen da war ich 11


----------



## Talrasim (25. März 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> also ich habe mit 12 angefangen und wurde vor ca 3 wochen 13
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was hat das mit dem alter zu tun ?


----------



## Symatry (25. März 2009)

ich hab mit 2 jahrn angefangn zu zokken!!!1
bin jetzt 6 jahre. und bin gut im game!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildschweib123 (25. März 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> ich hab mit 2 jahrn angefangn zu zokken!!!1
> bin jetzt 6 jahre. und bin gut im game!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und deine Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad?!


----------



## Symatry (25. März 2009)

Wildschweib123 schrieb:


> Und deine Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad?!



jeden tag so weit ich das mit bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (25. März 2009)

bin 14 und der jüngste den ich kenn is 13 weil ich normalerweise nich nachm alter frag (^^

P.S.: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darfs sie behalten!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexter2000 (25. März 2009)

den jüngsten den ich kenn der wow gespielt hat war 9


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (25. März 2009)

Was profilieren sich hier eigentlich alle mit dem Alter ihrer jüngeren Geschwister die ja alle ach schon so gut spielen? Wayne interessierts.


----------



## seppix@seppix (25. März 2009)

Oh man ich hab mit 13 angefangen überhaupt zu spielen vorher war ich immer nur draussen naja jedem das seine.
Der Jüngste war nen 10 jähriger Krieger mit seinem Bruder


----------



## Doomsta (25. März 2009)

Als Horde Spieler kenne ich kaum kiddies.


----------



## Greg09 (25. März 2009)

also ich bin 13 und denke nicht unbedingt das ich nerve oder schlecht spiele. hab einen 71er^^


----------



## Mean/Assion/Raicas (25. März 2009)

Joa habe mal mit nem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8jährigen gezogt hat extrem genervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (25. März 2009)

Der 7 Jährige Sohn eines Gildenkumpels. Spielt nen Furorkrieger, und geht auch mit seinem Dad raiden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So schlecht ist er gar nicht, drückt nur gern hin und wieder auf Spott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Als Horde Spieler kenne ich kaum kiddies.


Wie gesagt jüngere Spieler sind nicht gleich sogenannte Kiddies"
Ausser wenn du es als Kinder meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (25. März 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Wie gesagt jüngere Spieler sind nicht gleich sogenannte Kiddies"
> Ausser wenn du es als Kinder meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zu 90% schon, sie wissen es nur meist selber nicht wie sie den reiferen spielern auf den sack gehen-


----------



## Forc (25. März 2009)

ich spiele wow seit release und bei release war ich 10^^
 aber ich habs echt net gecheckt am anfang aber hat sau fun gemacht.
davor hab ich nur wc3 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mittlerweile 1 80er 1 74er und noch 2 andere 70er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wugel (25. März 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> zu 90% schon, sie wissen es nur meist selber nicht wie sie den reiferen spielern auf den sack gehen-



ein bisschen spass muss man gaube ich auch als erwachsener verstehen und mitmachen. wo bleibt denn sonst die tolleranz?!
wenn irgenedetwas mir persönlich, sei es gaflame oder dummes gespamme auf den sack geht, dann wird es einfach ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerhexer (25. März 2009)

Naja sag dazu eigentlich nur wenig gut 8 jahre klar noch nicht sehr weit entwickelt aber man sollte solche aussagen wie der ist 8 jahre und kann nicht zocken allgemein auf jüngere spieler <16 beziehen  weil es gibt genug jugendliche oder kiddies in deinem wortschatz dann wohl eher die bestimmt besser zocken als manch ein erwachsener naja der/die/das jüngste war bei mir 12 und naja der/die/das konnte schon recht gut spielen


----------



## Disasterpiece (25. März 2009)

Den jüngsten den ich gesehen hab war auch 8Jahre, er war erst lvl 1 also auch im Startgebiet und hat die ganze Zeit geschrieben:" Führ mich zum Feind ! Führ mich zum Feind!". Ich war dann so nett und erklärte ihm das Spiel weil er wirklich nix gecheckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selber bin 13, meine Gilde weis nix davon und merkens auch nicht(gehe auch mit Naxx,Obsi usw.) keine Ahnung was die denken wie alt ich bin aber es fällt nicht auf das ich noch en bisschen jung bin.
Hab vor 3 jahren Angefangen WoW zu zocken


----------



## Forderz (25. März 2009)

der jüngste den ich getroffen hab war 11, und er ust auch auf meiner Schule, nach mittlerweile knapp 1/ 12 jahren played ist er lvl 50 geworden, find ich irgendwie voll niedlich (wenn ich so an meine ersten chars zurückdenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

jetzt ist er auf ner waldorf (?) baumschmuser schule hab ihn weder ingame noch sonst wo gesehen


----------



## Pullerchen (25. März 2009)

Also ich kennen nen Elf jährigen der nen mage spielt und ich muss sagen der ist top und vor allem reifer als manch anderer 30 jähriger spieler der war meist unter den top 5 dds


----------



## Blade393 (25. März 2009)

bei mir ist er 12 und der ist sogar bei mir inner Gilde XD

aber der kleine ist voll IO das ist ja oft bei junge wowlern das Problem


----------



## Nicglush (25. März 2009)

der 3-jährige Sohn von einem aus meiner alten Gilde kann schon angeln und laufen xD

naja und mein Bruder ist 13, aber der is echt verdammt gut und in manchen Bereichen besser als ich >.<


----------



## Greenkey (25. März 2009)

Ich bin auch erst 13 und spiele seit ich 12 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blade393 (25. März 2009)

@ Greenkey:

dann will ich nciht dein benehmen ingame kennen!


----------



## Xyester (25. März 2009)

Hey,

Also den jüngsten Spieler(in) den ich gesehen hab, war 11. Als er als Schurke auf lvl 80 im Sartharion 25er Raid stolze 700 dps hervorbrachte, fragte ihn einer im TS und ja, er war wohl wirklich 11. 
Aber falls es euch intressiert mein Kumpel hat mit 5 schon CS gespielt.


----------



## rocktboyy (25. März 2009)

7 <-< er hat von seine Mutter den Char übernommen als sie Einkaufen musste nett der junge aber bosse hat er nicht richtig verstanden ^^


----------



## TeleiaIleana (25. März 2009)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Beleidigst du meine Eltern, oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schon mal was von Sozialkompetenzen gehört?
Kinder brauchen erwiesenermassen Bewegung, 
der PC und das fernsehen sind KEINE adäquaten Babysitter...

Mir wird schlecht bei so Threads,
vor allem,
wenn ich die - Entschuldigung - 
leicht komischn Ansichten der Kinder lesen muss,
die noch niene reale Kuh gesehen haben,
keinen Baum mehr erkennen
und in dieser leicht komischen "boah ey" Sprache reden.

ELTERN müssen eingreifen,
warum meint ihr gibt es FSK?
Weil man ja mit5 oder 6 schon das Sachverständnis hat, das CSS NICHT real ist.
Psychologisch erwiesen ist,
das KINDER das nicht unterscheiden können.

MEINE Töchter würden das Spiel NIE spielen,
bevor sie das entsprechende Alter haben.

Sie dürfen am PC spielen,
aber da achte ich 
*wie auch bei Filmen*
sehr genau auf FSK....
UND ich limitiere ihre online zeit und sitze dahinter
um zu sehen,
was sie machen.

GUTE Eltern beschäftigen sich MIT ihren Kindern
und parken diese nicht dauerhaft vor einem PC/TV

Das ist abschieben der Kinder!!!


----------



## Therendor (25. März 2009)

Also den jüngstem den ich wohl mal begegnet bin war sage und schreibe 4 (!) Jahre alt..
Ich war grad am Twinken im Startgebiet der Blutelfen.. wollte fragen ob son Pala da mitquestet.. meinte nur: ne.. bin erst 4 spiel am PC meiner Eltern.. oder so ähnlich

Also ich würde mein 4-jähriges Kind nichma an die Nähe meines PCs lassen.. geschweige denn WoW zocken..

Aber das sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.. fands halt schon krass


----------



## nosmoke (25. März 2009)

alte raidleitung von ELEMENTS auf aegwynn 
da hat die ganze familie gespielt   und die mutter hat auch ab und zu ihren 8 jährigen sohn rangelassen ^^
spielen konnte ehr    hatte einfach sau lange zum schreiben :-)


----------



## SinjiD (25. März 2009)

sorry aber ich kanns net haben mit 11 jährigen zu spielen. 1.haben stören sie meistens nur die gruppe oder geben mit dps an oder beschimpfen andere als gimp oder noob(wie ich die wörter hasse-.-^^)2. sie gehen immer in ein raid um nach ner stunde zu leaven weil sie essen oder ins bed müssen... . ach ja ich hab ma einen in burg utgarde dabei gehabt der war 9. einer der wenigen male wo ich random gegangen bin^^

lg


----------



## Freaking (25. März 2009)

in tbc...
folgende situation:
funraid in zul'gurub
warn im ts (gildenintern)
unser g-leader sagte nur: ich habe ne überraschung....
dann kam ne babystimme im ts, es war sein sohn (5 jahre jung^^)....
am ende des bossfights (hakkar wars glaub) die ganzen caster alles kein mana mehr...und der mage des 5 jährigen noch voll mana xD
aber mich selber nerven kiddies ab, flamen flamen flamen flamen...^^


----------



## Mausmanno (25. März 2009)

Der jüngste den ich kannte war ein 10jähriger. Mittlerweile sollte er so um die 12 sein.
Hat aber recht gut gespielt.


Das beste find ich ist eh immer, wenn die Leute einem im TS hören und vorher mal irgendwo mitbekommen haben, wie alt ich sein soll.
Bin 14 aber spiel anscheinend so und hör mich auch so an wie 30 O.o


----------



## Dabow (25. März 2009)

wayne ? Ist doch egal wie alt die sind ... solang sie mich nicht nerven störts mich nicht


----------



## Anuee (25. März 2009)

ich habe einem getroffen der war 9 Jahre und macht sich schon das leben kaputt


----------



## Shune (25. März 2009)

mein kleiner bruder hatt mal gespielt. damals war er 9, jetzt ist er 11 und spielt nurnoch Dawn of War xD


ich selbst bin 15


----------



## FenDroGen (25. März 2009)

Also ich selbst bin 15. Habe mit 12 ungefähr angefangen. Heute bereue ich es manchmal, dass ich so früh angefangen hab zu zocken ( wo mein Bruder auch nicht ganz unschuldig dran is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Hab halt früher extrem viel gezockt,hab wenig mit Freunden gemacht und war selten an der Luft, bis ich dann vom Gymi geflogen bin. Zurzeit spiele ich nicht mehr so viel wie früher, was ich auch an den Noten auf meiner neuen Schule gemerkt habe, sowie an meinem Freundeskreis, der immer größer wurde und zwar im rl und nicht online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den jüngesten den ich getroffen habe war 10 und zwar im Ragefire xD


----------



## Suki2000 (26. März 2009)

Ich hab nen 6-7 Jährigen getroffen der gezockt hat ( naja ok sein papi hat für ihn geschrieben) meine Güte war der niedlich in TS ;D 

P.s: Mir ist egal wie alt die Spieler sind solange sie sich zu benehmen wissen können.


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Mein Gildenleiter lässt seinen 10 jährigen Sohn für sich PVP machen ^^ 

das macht der für nen Tank warri echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (26. März 2009)

Therendor schrieb:


> Ich war grad am Twinken im Startgebiet der Blutelfen.. wollte fragen ob son Pala da mitquestet.. meinte nur: ne.. bin erst 4 spiel am PC meiner Eltern.. oder so ähnlich
> 
> Also ich würde mein 4-jähriges Kind nichma an die Nähe meines PCs lassen.. geschweige denn WoW zocken..



Ein 4-jähriges Kind das schreiben kann ist allerdings kein normales Kind, aber hey, Mozart komponierte mit 6 ganze Syphonien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schenkbael (26. März 2009)

ich muss der 6 jährigen tochter meines onkels immer wieder mal zu winken wenn er grad spielt^^
aber neulich wollte nach naxx n 10 jähriger mit passendem namen (todbriinger XD) oder so mit angefangene id aber er hatte auch auch eine und wusste net was ne id ( er sprachs eben wie 2 deutsche statt englische) is^^
er hats net mal im ts gemerkt dass er verarscht wurde also 14 sollten die leute schon sein muss ich dazu sagen^^

am anfang stand was von nem 8 jährigen oder was der nur pyroblast gecastet hat dazu: sei froh dass er überhaupt geskillt hatte^^

mfg schenk@baelgun


----------



## ichPWNdicke (26. März 2009)

naja meine sis.. die is 11 und hat mit 10 angefangen

nun is sie ein heal dudu in unserer gilde mit full t7,5 und meckert jeden mittwoch wenn sie merkt das ulduar immer noch nich drauf gepatcht wird ^^


----------



## ichPWNdicke (26. März 2009)

schenkbael schrieb:


> also 14 sollten die leute schon sein muss ich dazu sagen^^




das seh ich anders... wie oben bereits erwähnt is meine schwester 11 Jahre alt und macht das verdammt gut.... sie verkackt nich bei taddl den sprung oder bei heigan den tanz oder sonst was.. so wie manch anderer


----------



## Black Cat (26. März 2009)

hatte mal in nem karazan raid nen ca. 6 jährigen der mitten im raid denn ins bett muste... und tank war der auch noch, war nen echter witz!

TS zitat: "sorry meine mum sagt das ich jetzt ins bett muß"


----------



## Sigma5 (26. März 2009)

Also mein nachbahr is 9 und der hat sich bei mir nen char gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss sagen der is garnet mal soo schlecht... is zwar erst lvl 7 aber wenn man ihm einredet das währ schon richtig hoch hat der ganz schön spaß am mob dreschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C.RonaldoFan (26. März 2009)

Den jüngsten den ich je getroffen hab ....der war neun....und dann auch noch im ts das war schlimm mit dem echt ey


----------



## Redtim (26. März 2009)

mh... 

8

ja acht!
und muss sagen war  nette, und teilweise kompetenter als manch andere...

hatte ihn beim lvl´n im immersang wald getroffen


----------



## BlenD (26. März 2009)

Hab mit 6 Jahren begonnen D2 zu zocken mit 9 herum dann WC3 und dannach dann WoW(Bin jetzt 18zn)und mir ist es generell egal wie alt die Leute sind, solang sie was können und sicht nicht wie "kleine Kinder" benehmen!


----------



## granbenismo (26. März 2009)

Der sohn von ner bekannten von mir spielt wow der ist 6 und hat ne 51 hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (26. März 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> man muss den nachwuchs halt früh an den pc un die spiele ranführen
> 
> 
> ich will das mein bruder ma e-sport-profi wird. ich kann das schon nich mehr. da muss man von anfang an gefördert werden.



Lol sry aber Schwachsinn, zudem soll dein Bruder entscheiden was er machen will ist immerhin sein Leben nicht deins.

Jüngste Person die ich im Spiel kennen gelernt hab 12jahre alt, nett & zuverlässig nur etwas sehr hohe stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

Therendor schrieb:


> Also den jüngstem den ich wohl mal begegnet bin war sage und schreibe 4 (!) Jahre alt..
> Ich war grad am Twinken im Startgebiet der Blutelfen.. wollte fragen ob son Pala da mitquestet.. meinte nur: ne.. bin erst 4 spiel am PC meiner Eltern.. oder so ähnlich
> 
> Also ich würde mein 4-jähriges Kind nichma an die Nähe meines PCs lassen.. geschweige denn WoW zocken..
> ...


haha, wie geil!! glaubst du echt, dass der wirklich 4 war? 
kann der/die dann schon tippen?
kann der/die überhaupt schon richtig sprechen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... 
überleg mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (27. März 2009)

Kinder eignen sich gut zum farmen ab ca 6 Jahren. Man setzt sie hin sagt was sie erschlagen müssen und sie machen das stunden lang, auch angeln skillen kann man sehr gut mit ihnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epimetheus (27. März 2009)

Jüngste den ich kenne ist 15. Mit 8 Jahren hab ich noch Nintendo gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Lang lang ists her, hat aber auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht ^^


----------



## Itamu (27. März 2009)

Find es sehr... interssant wie schnell dieser post ausgeartet ist XD da haben echt leute langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber man mmuss zugeben manche 18+ benehmen sich wie 15- ^^


----------



## M3g4s (27. März 2009)

Therendor schrieb:


> Also den jüngstem den ich wohl mal begegnet bin war sage und schreibe 4 (!) Jahre alt..
> Ich war grad am Twinken im Startgebiet der Blutelfen.. wollte fragen ob son Pala da mitquestet.. meinte nur: ne.. bin erst 4 spiel am PC meiner Eltern.. oder so ähnlich
> 
> Also ich würde mein 4-jähriges Kind nichma an die Nähe meines PCs lassen.. geschweige denn WoW zocken..
> ...



hab das gefühl dass er dich verarscht hat... oder hast du schonmal nen 4 jähriges kind gesehen dass tippen kann?^^


----------



## Nano4Life (27. März 2009)

Also ich hab erst mit 15 angefang zu zockn..  mein bruder schon mit 10 und er hat sich das spiel auch gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der beste freund von meinem bruder is glaub ich 11 oder 12 und hat nen 71er schurken der zu bc zeiten schon auf 70 war und nen 80er dk full epic.. kein plan mit was genau..  der hats wirklcih ziemlich drauf und kann bei WoW, Guild Wars, etc. wirklich viel..
und is btw sehr viel besser als ich muss ich zugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wie schon oft gesagt wurde kommt es, denk ich, nicht aufs alter an sondern auf die intensivität des spielens..
ich bin in der 12. klasse und habe dem entsprechend wenig zeit zum spielen..


----------



## Bordin (27. März 2009)

die erwachsenen werden in wow von kindern geschlagen was eine leistung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na hoffendlich bleiben die in ihrer entwicklungn icht so sehr hängen das sie nichts mehr hin bekommen. gl hf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (27. März 2009)

ich weiß es nciht mehr so genau aber ich meine der war zwischen 6 und 8 jahre alt 
und hatte als schurke in der off hand nen bier krug 
aber naja bei dem alter kann man ja noch nicht so viel verlangen xD..............


----------



## TeleiaIleana (27. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Kinder eignen sich gut zum farmen ab ca 6 Jahren. Man setzt sie hin sagt was sie erschlagen müssen und sie machen das stunden lang, auch angeln skillen kann man sehr gut mit ihnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




in der Zeit KÖNNTE man ach mit ihnen mal in die Natur gehen
im RL angeln -
ihnen Tiere und Pflanzen erklären etc....

*schauder*
ich nutz doch meine Kinder nicht als Farmbot...

vor allem nicht stundenlang - eigentlich garnicht -
vor allem nicht unter 12

Ich lese da doch lieber Kinderbücher vor,
bastle oder backe mit ihnen....
da haben sie mehr von!


----------



## Nevad (27. März 2009)

Der Post war auch sicher ernst gemeint vom gerbalin,Teletubbie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (27. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Kinder eignen sich gut zum farmen ab ca 6 Jahren. Man setzt sie hin sagt was sie erschlagen müssen und sie machen das stunden lang, auch angeln skillen kann man sehr gut mit ihnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
*LOL*


----------



## Terrordromgirl (27. März 2009)

Das jüngste was mir je untergekommen is ja das sind erinnerungen ich bekam nen inv für gruppe von nem hunter dacht naja macht selbe q anscheinend wieso net und wunder mich nur wieso schreibt der nix geht mit dem hunter dauerhaft in den nahkampf un no reaktion also jemanden aus dessen gilde angewispert um zu fragen ob der auch antworten kann antowrt kam promt der kann nich schreiben is des kind von nem bekannten aus gilde alter: 4 jahre.
tolle eltern ^^ sag ich da det 4 jahre alte kind vor wow setzen um ruhe zu haben hut ab sag ich da ma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeleiaIleana (27. März 2009)

Nevad schrieb:


> Der Post war auch sicher ernst gemeint vom gerbalin,Teletubbie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mag sein,
aber meine Erfahrungen sprechen dagegen....

Wenn ich mir die Kids auf der Arbeit anschaue,
da passiert bei den Eltern oft genug genau das!

Die Kinder *und ja die Jugendlichen auch* kennen keine Bäume,
erkennen nicht mal ne Birke
aber sind gewöhnt, 4 Stunden Monster um zu latzen....
Weil sie das ja von daheim kennen....

Deswegen find ich sowas erst recht unwitzig.
Weil ich eben fast täglich mit sowas konfrontiert werde....


----------



## seeker75 (27. März 2009)

Mein 10 jähriger Bruder spielt WoW,aber sauschlecht.Durfte mir von meinen Gildenkollegen schon so einiges anhören das der lernen soll zu spielen...^^


----------



## Fließendes Blut (27. März 2009)

is nichts besonderes , aber der jüngste der mir unter gekommen ist war 14 , naja das war ich


----------



## Provieh (27. März 2009)

Bin zwar ebenfalls in einer Gilde 18+ da ich mit den Leuten mehr anfangen kann, allerdings gibt's auch Leute die 14 etc. und ganz nett sind.


----------



## Sidorak (27. März 2009)

Der jüngste der mir untergekommen ist war (anscheinend) 9 Jahre alt.

Da er aber manchmal noch abend um 21 oder 22 Uhr(unter der Woche) geraidet hat und damals Teile des Blutfang-Set hatte glaube ich nicht das er wirklich so alt war.

Ok man kann jetzt natürlich sagen den Eltern war alles total egal............... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterio (27. März 2009)

7 alta war der.


----------



## Teradas (8. Mai 2009)

Disasterpiece schrieb:


> Den jüngsten den ich gesehen hab war auch 8Jahre, er war erst lvl 1 also auch im Startgebiet und hat die ganze Zeit geschrieben:" Führ mich zum Feind ! Führ mich zum Feind!". Ich war dann so nett und erklärte ihm das Spiel weil er wirklich nix gecheckt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok...Du bist 13 und hast in 3 Monaten einen auf 80 gespielt?
Ich habe von 70-80 1 1/2 monate gebrauch(bin auch 13).
Gut das ich viel zu tun habe,was nicht mit WoW zu tun hat.


----------



## Destilatus (9. Mai 2009)

Ich war ma in einer übelst Fetten Noob Gilde, da waren Kinder von 10 - 13 Jahren o_O ... joar


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich nur erinnern, dass ich mal der Schwester von einem Freund geholfen hab eine Quest zu machen.
Damals war sie 11


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (9. Mai 2009)

0wned159 schrieb:


> die meisten spieler sind ja 16+ und die sind entweder gymnasium, abschluss oder studieren/sind grad in der ausbildung.


Danke für diesen Satz! Sonst heisst es immer WoW Spieler sind arbeitslose fette Kerle die bei Mutti wohnen mit 30...

Zum Thema: Jüngster aktiver Spieler den ich kenn is die Schwester von nem Kumpel, die is 11.


----------



## Mobmap (10. Mai 2009)

Also der jüngste WoW spieler der mir unter war 12 Jahre alt, das war in einem Naxx 10er run wo er Leader war.
Aber ich will mal die volle Geschichte erzählen ich mache gerade mit kumpel etwas Arena da bekomme ich einen /w HEY HAST LUST AUF NAXX10 ALS HEALER?!
Ich bin zwar normal Ele aber was solls Healequip hab ich ein ganz gutes und geheilt hab ich auch schon öfter. Da kommt auch schon der Inv.
Nun gut wir suchen noch ein Tank da mein da mein Freund (s.o.) Tank ist frage ich nach einem A und inv ihn.
So alle sind in der zwischenzeit in Naxx angekommen durchbuffen und go. 
In bin ich auch mal in TS gegangen um zu hören was unserer Herr Raidleader zu sagen hat, nach einiger Zeit, in der ich mich herzlich über einige Kommentare des Raidleaders ammüsieren konnte, meine ich nur zu meinem Freund komm auch mal TS da haste sicher was zu lachen. Er joined den TS und schreibt 2min später der Typ klingt genau wie der Pala aus dem Video auf Youtube das du mir gezeigt hast. Ich muss kurz überlegen dann fällt es mir wieder ein der Pala der sich über die Pflöcke in den Boden rammenden Schamis aufregt. An dieser Stelle bin  ich vor Lachen vom stuhl gefallen, weil mein Freund hat recht.
Im endeffekt musste ich nur so lachen weil unser Herr Raidleader ein Schami war. Naja er hat wohl von seinem Paladin auf Schamane umgeschwenkt. 
Hier ist nochmal der Link zum Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3ERO7pjV1k...=PL&index=1

P.s Aber er konnte alle Bosstaktiken in Naxx richtig erklären und seinen char auch ganz passabel zocken


----------



## Darussios (10. Mai 2009)

Also die jüngste Person, an die ich mich erinnern kann, die WoW zockt, ist der Sohn der Freundin meiner Mutter.
Der ist 11 und zockt immer nur mit Gästeacc.
Aber vielleicht ganz gut so wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (10. Mai 2009)

Also in einem Buffed magasin stand 
Mal ueber nen  7jaehriger


----------



## Nuellana (10. Mai 2009)

Also meine kleine Schwester (4) spielt ab und an bei mir aufm Schoß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die darf dann Leertaste drücken oder mal den Char bewegen, und ab und an mal einen Spell wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sie freut sich dabei immer so süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## WeRkO (10. Mai 2009)

Hmm, jüngster Spieler... Dürfte mein bester (RL-) Kumpel sein, hat mit 11 1/2 angefangen und mich dann auch dazu gebracht (da warn wir beide allerdings "schon" 13). Mittlerweile sind wir beide 15 und zocken immernoch zusammen, wenn wir nicht gerade irgendwo zusammen hängen (also im RL und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## m1chel (10. Mai 2009)

also einmal der kleine Bruder von nem Freund 4 jahre , der hat aber immer nur Leertaste gedrückt, als ich Warsong war , und als sein bruder sagte er solle bitte mal kurz auf natürlich das groé heulen ausbrach ;/

aber lieber als Kind draussen im Wald sein als jetzt schon am Pc


----------



## Sèv! (10. Mai 2009)

Also den jüngsten wow spieler sucht ihr?
Naja den ich gesehen habe ist....mhhh ich!
Bin 11 jahre alt
Naund?es  gibt ja spieler die sagen 11 jahre ist zu jung und kicken einen dann aus der gilde xDD
Ja...das ist mir schonmal passiert

MFG David [Sèv]


----------



## Frankx (10. Mai 2009)

Der Jüngste den Ich kennen Gelernt hatte war so zwischen 8-10 da ich neu in wow war hat er mich in seine gilde eingeladen  und es war die Hölle... sich von nem 8-10 Jährigen Herumschubsen zu lassen...  (ich bin 18)
Derzeit hab ich in Meiner Aktuellen Gilde  (Gruß an den Bund der Auserwählten!) Einen 13 Jährigen Schutz Krieger und ich muss sagen wenn ich nicht wüsste wie alt er wäre Holla^^ er benimmt sich so reif wie ein 20 Jähriger! einfach super ich muss sagen viele 12-16 Jährige können sich vom ihm ne scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## Dashy (10. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir wars ein 9 Jähriger in einem I-net Cafe in London


----------



## Ari7000 (10. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist der jüngeste   ein 7 jähriger gewesen   ohne shit ......
(kein joke)
Der hatte einen prister   und ist  mit    in inis gegangen und hat denn dd lieber gehealt    (wegen bruder)  an stadt   den tank tank tot dan prister joa dan raid....^^
Naja aber was will man erwarten...das spiel ist ab 12.....
Mfg Ari
(gruß an Societas Deca     Realm   arygos.....)


----------



## e2to (10. Mai 2009)

chuck norris soll ja schon 7 minuten nach seiner geburt auf dem laptop vom chefarzt sein ersten lvl 80-warri gehabt haben. als dann die mobs nich ganz so wollten wie er hat er sein warri und alle mobs in der instanz per roundhouse-kick gelegt. seit dem spielt er lieber solitaire.


----------



## Dark Fury (10. Mai 2009)

Bei mir wars ein 10Jähriger... mein Bruder xD
der spielt jetzt seit 1 Jahr und sein Main ist auf Lvl 40. Sagt glaube ich alles oder?^^
Ich habe mit 13 mit WoW angefangen, und ab dem Highlvl (damals 70), wusste dann auch keiner mehr wie alt ich eigentlich war. Als ich meiner aktuellen Gilde im Ts gesagt habe, dass ich 14 bin, haben die mich erstmal ausgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deckt sich so ziemlich mit dem, was Frankx gesagt hat, bekomme ich auch oft zu hören. Gilden "ab 18" sind zumindest auf unserem Server genau die Gilden, in denen die größten Kiddies rumlaufen. Also immer erst die geistliche Reife austesten, dann wegen dem Alter flamen ;P

mfg Dark


----------



## Darkwater (10. Mai 2009)

Alson kumpel von mir ist 14 und spielt schon seit 4 jahren wow war mit 11 jahren bester heal druide am server und hat intensiv geraidet und war sogar richtig gut
ihn stresst es immer am meisten wenn er in keine gilden aufgenommen wird weil er erst 14 ist. Da die meisten Gilden altesrbeschränkung 16 oder 18 haben.
Also sollte man denk ich mal ausnahmen zulassen. Mir(16) ist selbst bewusst, das es viele kiddies gibt die nicht zocken können deshalb sollte man erst mal en test raid machen und nicht gleich bei der bewerbung schreiben du bist unter 16 du komst nicht rein

Mfg Azeo (un'goro)


----------



## Satarion (10. Mai 2009)

Ich war mal mit meinem Magier in einem Arenateam, dass gerade mal 1 Tag exestierte... nachdem wir eine Wertung von 1940 hatten, sagte er das er gerade mal 9 Jahre alt ist.
Wie kann man in dem Alter alleine auf 80 spielen und dan auch noch so gut seine Klasse beherrschen?
Wenn man mal überlegt das viele ältere, die schon lange spielen ihre Klasse nicht gut spielen. genau so wie der paladin in unserer Gilde der mit Lvl 70 fragte "Wofür sind eigentlich Siegel gut?", bei sowas respekt solange ohne sowas zu spielen^^


----------



## KinayFeelwood (10. Mai 2009)

In meiner alten Gilde auf Un'Goro war mal nen 70er Schurke, der war glaube 11...
Und der war auch recht gut im PVP...


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (10. Mai 2009)

ich traf mal aufne 9jähre b11 jägerin^^ war ganz lustig vorallem weil die große schwester die immer geärgert hatte...

Also ich hab mit 13 mit WoW angefangen^^ jetz bin ich fast 16. 
Ich hatte aus genau dieses Altersklassenklischees nie mein Alter angegeben... und dann dachten immer alle ich sei 17-19..  da mich meine Altersklasse immer gemieden hatte deshalb^^.. hab ich mich ein wenig angepasst gehabt und jetz mit 15 denken viele ich sei 16 und das passt eigentlich..
Da ich mich mittlerweile immer der jeweiligen Situation entsprechend verhalte.


----------



## Norrius (10. Mai 2009)

Also der jüngeste Spieler den ich getroffen habe in WOW war erst 9 Jahre alt. Der hatte einen Krieger den er mit Stoffrüstungen ausgestattet hatte. Jedenfalls meinte er dass der Krieger so stylischer aussieht und besser in die Umgebung einfließt. ( Eigentlich total korrekt wenn man mal das aus dem RP-Winkel betrachtet ) 

Jedoch das Kurioseste dass ich je in WOW erlebt habe war dass eine 5 köpfige Familie gemeinsam WOW gespielt hat und ihre eigene Gilde geleitet hat. Was ich nicht verstehen konnte ist das die Familie 3 Paladine hatte ??? Da wäre sich doch eine total coole Ini-Gruppe ausgegangen oder was meint ihr??? 
Nun ja jedenfalls war der jüngste Spieler von der Familie 12 oder 13 Jahre. 


Ich denke das die von Blizzard eine allgemeine Beschränkung bzgl des Alters einführen sollten da sich die ganze Jugend mal wieder aus der Tür hinaus wagen sollte ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema :-/


----------



## Ganos (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab damals mit 11 angefangen zu spielen. Naja, an mir hatte aber keiner was auszusetzen, auch wenn ich noch nicht im Stimmbruch war xD...in meiner Raidgilde war ich öfters auch Maintank in MC. Spielerische Fähigkeiten kann man nicht immer mit Bezug auf das Alter de Spielers beurteilen....aber das ist ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: bin atm 15


----------



## Hi :) (10. Mai 2009)

Bei mir isses mein kleiner Bruder, der is derzeit 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Mephidros (10. Mai 2009)

mei bro, 9


----------



## Caidy (10. Mai 2009)

der bro von meinem ex der unbedingt spielen wollte, er war 6 :/


konnte noch nicht lesen und schreiben, aber grinden konnte er super....^^ mitlerweile ist er 8 und kann auch normal questen^^


----------



## zagget (10. Mai 2009)

also ich hab mit 14 angefangen bin von anfang an dabei ^^
damals waren viele leute unterwegs die 12 bis 14 jahre alt sind die sind jetzt aber alle natürlich 18-19 ^^
der jüngste 80 der mit mir hero war war 16 kp wo sich die jüngeren aufhalten


----------



## Kremlin (10. Mai 2009)

Ein 8 jährigen. Hat man auch schon ein bisschen an seinen Namen erkannt. War aber ganz nett.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. Mai 2009)

Ein Sechsjähriger, der bei seinem Vater mit dem Char "Binsechs" gespielt hat... xD


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

och bei manchen spielern bin ich mir nicht einmal sicher, ob sie die kindertagesstätte schon ohne mammi vertlassen dürften


----------



## MoVedder (10. Mai 2009)

Jüngsten Spieler den ich in meinen jetzt 2 Wochen WOW getroffen habe, war die Tochter einer 80erin die mich bei questen geholfen hat...
Die kleine war 5 1/2 Jahre alt, und konnte nicht lesen und schreiben,das war ganz funny^^.
Sie ist die ganze Zeit als Verwandluingsform des Druiden als Tiger rumgehüpft und hat uns gefolgt.
Tja schon krank, aber naja was mal Gameboy war, ist jetzt WOW lol.


mfG


----------



## ronny10 (10. Mai 2009)

also die jüngeste die mir unterkam war 9
und hatte vom spiel nicht die geringste ahnung -.-


----------



## Joergsen (10. Mai 2009)

ich hab noch niemanden nach dem alter gefragt. muss auch leider sagen, dass ein paar der größten trottel die mir in wow untergekommen
sind schon laaange volljährig sind. naja, alter schützt vor dummheit nicht.


----------



## Muz (10. Mai 2009)

also ich hab im raid miterlebt das der kleine sohn von nem Kollegen immer ma ins Headset was gesagt hat und auf die tastatur gekloppt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da kenn ich ältere spieler und benehmen sich nicht anders xD


----------



## Kraila-Rexxar (10. Mai 2009)

haha der kleine Bruder meines Kollegen "spielt"(farmen darf er während er weg ist..) auch Wow. Er liesst auch die Bosstaktiken dafür darf er zsuchauen bei den Raids

der kleine Bruder ist ca. 8


----------



## nekori (10. Mai 2009)

wenn ich das hier so lese wie viel 8~ jährige spielen oder  gespielt haben - da brauch man sich echt nicht mehr wundern warum man so viele spaten im game trifft die nicht mal ingame schreiben können etc.


----------



## Totebone (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Also ich war damals auf 70 in Managruft.... dann sagt unser tank *kurz afk Freundin will was* dann sagte unser Hexer *omg der hat ja schon ne freundin!!!!* als wir ihn dann fragten wie alt er war meinte er er is 10^^


----------



## Hexenfluch (10. Mai 2009)

ich kannste mal einen der spielte mit 6 Jahren und dan hat er aufgehört und spielte mit 8 weiter gespielt 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. Mai 2009)

Warst du dieser Jemand?


----------



## Muz (10. Mai 2009)

omg jez fäng wieder sowas an ... kann man nicht einfach mal die schnauze halten und sich gegenseitig über diese erfahrung austauschen , ohne das jemand wieder so ein dummes kommentar abgeben muss ? geht wohl leider nicht


----------



## Edou (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo An Alle .................
Also Ich Bin 14 Jahre alt und spiel so 1 1/4 jahre lang jetzt wow ich hab mit 13 begonnen.....
Ich bin in geistlich vom sprachverständnis so wie ich von vielen Höhre schon älter den viele sagten mir schon als ich sagte ich bin 13 Bzw 14 jahre alt meinten sie mit der Höflichkeit und der Umgangsprache sehr entwickelt wenn ich mich unterhalte (sehr oft Wegen RP Ingame) 
Nun gut den  Jüngsten den ich traf jetzt war glaub 10

und ich finde es persöhnlich nicht gut wenn man mit 6-10 schon  Aktiv an Online oder anderen Games so arg zockt ich sag mal in der woche kann man 2-3 mal spielen da es für ein Kind schlecht ist so früh schon nur in der wohnung zu sitzen und Zu spielen oder TV zu schauen....man sollte raus den die frische luft hilft auch dem gehirn zu denken und zu lernen und dies ist bekanntlich ja wichtig 


nun dass ist meine Meinung^^


----------



## MR K (10. Mai 2009)

also ein ingamefreund von mir hat mit 9 angefangen ,is jetzt 10 und hat 3 80er 

is aber trotzdem ein Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crimiee (10. Mai 2009)

In meiner Gilde gilt mindestalter 18, daher habe ich höchstens was mit den Kindern der Member zu tun, die sind dann um die 11 rum. 
Mir ist egal wie alt jemand ist solange er die Leistung bringt!


----------



## Captain Hero (8. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir war der kleine Knirps 9 Jahre alt ^^
Allerings tat er so als wäre er die Weisheit in Person -.-
Möchtegern Altkluge glänzt mit eurer Genialität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (8. Oktober 2009)

Als ich angefangen hab mit 10 x'D da hat mei bruder der war da 7 auch schon wild rum geklickt, ... ohne erfolg^^


----------



## The Future (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Jungste Spielerin die ich kenne ist 7 und spielt auf einem Amerikanischen Server ohne irgendetwas zu verstehen [habe ich beim Arzt getroffen als Mutter und Kind im Warteraum sasen und ein Mann mit dem Lichking T-Shirt reinkamm und ab da das gespräch los ging ].


----------



## Deis (8. Oktober 2009)

Hatten einen in der Gilde, der war 3. War als Tank erster im DPS-Meter und brauchte keine Heilung.

Und das als Warlock ohne Kleidung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. Oktober 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Hatten einen in der Gilde, der war 3. War als Tank erster im DPS-Meter und brauchte keine Heilung.
> 
> Und das als Warlock ohne Kleidung.



Haha lol übelst witzig...not.


----------



## Casp (8. Oktober 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Haha lol übelst witzig...not.



Hey, Calvin und Hobbes schauen aber nie so böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (8. Oktober 2009)

hatte mal nen Tank der meinte er sei 10 und als ich sagte das wow ab 12 ist hat er mich gebete deswegen nicht die Polizei zu rufen xD


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. Oktober 2009)

Die haben sich da wieder was Böses für Susi ausgedacht >.<


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> "mmo-clean since 14.9.09"



Sicher?

Du bist doch noch in nem MMO Forum unterwegs :-P

Das ist wie wenn man aufhört Drogen zu nehmen aber immernoch mit den Kiffern im gleichen Raum hockt und sich den neuesten stoff zeigen lässt :-P


----------



## Synus (8. Oktober 2009)

Jüngster Spieler war 10. Hat mich gefragt ob ich seinem 58er Dk 20 000g für das Mammut leihen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ihm dann aber nett erklärt, wie das mit farmen, sparen Geld in Wow so geht, da hab ich nochn Gruss von seiner Mutter bekommen, die auch WoW spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (8. Oktober 2009)

8 Jahre....war wohl mit dem Account vom Bruder/Schwester online......


----------



## Ferox21 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, mein jüngster Spiele, der sich geoutet hat war 11... Na ja, so hat er sich denn auch in der Elite-Questgruppe verhalten - zumindest ich habe da nur die leidigen Klischeerfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Meuchlor (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke 6 oder 7
Das war der Sohn eines Gildenkollegen, seine Stimme im TS ging mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat auch arena und so gemacht (wenn auch nicht sonderlich erfolgreich ;-) )


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (9. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mal nen 9-jährigen gesehn.. dass er 9 war hab ich ihm aufjedenfall geglaubt, ich hab kaum verstanden was er geschrieben hat xD

13/14/15-jährige, usw. habe ich viele freunde in WoW da ich selber 14 bin^^


----------



## Drop-Dead (9. Oktober 2009)

mein kleiner bruder spielt ^^ der ist 11


----------



## Thesahne (9. Oktober 2009)

hab schon welche gesehen die 9 waren... 1er von denen war sogar recht gut, die meisten aber eher nich...^^ treff auch öfters leute die 10-11 sind aber die meisten sind wirklich noch kiddies...


----------



## Thereos (9. Oktober 2009)

Der jüngste den ich gesehen hab, war 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, bin halt selber erst 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

